# The best Olympic Stadium ever?



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

*Take into account the year the stadiums were built.

So before a dozen people vote for the Athens stadium because its the most modern..just have a little think.*


*ROME 1960*








Then








Now

*TOKYO 1964*








Then








Now

*MEXICO 1968*








Then








Now

*MUNICH 1972*








Then








Now

*MONTREAL 1976*
















Then








Now

*MOSCOW 1980*








Then








Now?

*LOS ANGELES 1984*








Then








Now

*SEOUL 1988*








Then








Now

*BARCELONA 1992*








Then








Now

*ATLANTA 1996*








Then








Now?

*SYDNEY 2000*








Then








Now

*ATHENS 2004*








Then








Now

Vote either on what they were back then...or what they are on like now...or both.

*Same country voting is allowed, but I would prefer it if you didnt vote for your country.*



.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Athens 2004 Legacy – What Happened?
Posted 12:57 pm ET (GamesBids.com)

Almost one year from the start of the Athens 2004 Summer Olympic Games the legacy of the Games has not yet materialized.

The Guardian reports that rubble and garbage has taken over the entrance of the central Athens Panathenian Stadium where the 1896 Games were held.

Gypsies have reportedly camped outside the taekwondo arena and the Peace and Friendship stadium, venue for volleyball. The Schinias rowing course is covered in algae and reeds overgrow the banks.

The main Olympic Stadium has been closed for most of the past year, but has opened to the public recently because of the anniversary.

The floor of the swimming pool is covered in moss and the velodrome is empty.

The government admits it failed to draft a post Olympic plan because of efforts to get the Games ready at the last minute.

According to the Guardian no venues will be sold and they will be leased to private investors to recoup part of the cost of the Games.

Part of the equestrian centre will become a golf course and first class hotel, the canoe-kayak wild watercourse will become a water fun park and the sailing centre will be a luxury marina. Other sites will house restaurants, cafes and bars.

Culture Minister Fani Petralia told a newspaper this week, “the years lost before the Games affected planning. We built very expensive venues wherever there were free spaces exclusively for a use of just 15 days”.

But security is a positive aspect of the Games. A record $1.24 billion was used to ensure the security of the Games. Greece now sells its experience to major sports events like the 2006 soccer World Cup in Germany, the Beijing 2008 Summer Games and next year’s Asian Games in Qatar.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Of the older stadiums Montreal is the best, but over all the Athens stadium is the best designed.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

well i asume that your vote didnt go for athens mo rush...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I really like the Seoul and LA ones, but they're all great. Sydney's looks better now, I like Tokyo's before though.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

I voted Moscow. I especially like how it looks now. A really, really great looking stadium.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

When making this thread I was so sure I was going to vote for LA 84.

But I had totally forgotten about Munich.

I voted Munich


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

1. athens olympic stadium
2. sydney olympic stadium
3. munich


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

nm


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Montreal's stadium is by FAR the best!


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

@ Mo Rush: The Main Athens Olympic stadium is actually used quite heavily. AEK FC play football in that stadium and it hosts many other sporting events. So I dont see what use that article has.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

....why play soccer in a stadium with a track....

munich


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

1960?...Why not include all the Olympic stadiums?


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Munchen!!! Blows all the others (bar maybe Montreal) out the water.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Mo Rush said:


> Athens 2004 Legacy – What Happened?
> Posted 12:57 pm ET (GamesBids.com)
> 
> Almost one year from the start of the Athens 2004 Summer Olympic Games the legacy of the Games has not yet materialized.
> ...


MoRush, im sick of your propoganda and to be honest, i feel its quite embarasing for you to change your tune after the Great Athens vs Sydney thread.

You were rooting for sydney all along and now you voted Athens. 
whats up with you? have youu seen the light? :lol:

Persoanlly, i dont see how people can vote against Athens (unless they vote munich). after all its an architecture forum.

1)Athens
2)Munich
3)LA Collosseum
4)Sydney
5)Soul

Worst:

Atlanta Turner Feild

to be totally honest, sydney was generic, there was noting to it. it wasnt unique. Munich looks wonderful. Athens is unique and elegant. tokyo is plain. LA looks really cool at full capacity.


----------



## Arunava (Jan 2, 2003)

Architecturally, it's Athens, closely followed by Munich with Montreal third IMO.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

But like I said...take into account the year they were built.

And not all vote athens straight away because its the most modern.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Arunava said:


> Architecturally, it's Athens, closely followed by Munich with Montreal third IMO.



agree :cheers:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

eddyk said:


> But like I said...take into account the year they were built.
> 
> And not all vote athens straight away because its the most modern.


incase you dont know, athens roof is one of the biggest engeniring achievments of the 21st century. 

Do you know what it took to move that gigantic roof into place? the roof wasnt constructed on site, it was constructed next to the stadium, but the roof needed to be moved into place.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It's gotta be Munich. I mean the thing was built more than 30 years ago and it still looks out of this world. As a matter of fact, if it was built today it would still be groundbreaking.



> incase you dont know, athens roof is one of the biggest engeniring achievments of the 21st century.


And for how long have we been living in the 21st century now? 

I don't know why people like Montreal. It's a butt ugly stadium, the only redeeming factor is the tower which wasn't even done when MTL hosted the games.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

eddyk said:


> *Tank into account the year the stadiums were built.
> 
> 
> MONTREAL 1976
> ...


*

Actually Montreal was like this in 1976!















*


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah I saw whats his face say they didnt have the tower in 1976....Ah well.

Looked pretty rubbish during the olympics.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Actually,Montreal 1976 looks great inside!....Highly modern for that time....Looks better without roof!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

what happened to it,


Kampflamm, i have come to the conclusion your anti-athens, if you have a problem, pm me with it and well sort it out. 

your comment was uncalled for and unnessesary.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> what happened to it,
> 
> 
> Kampflamm, i have come to the conclusion your anti-athens, if you have a problem, pm me with it and well sort it out.
> ...


:weird: It's 2005, come on putting the roof in place like that was nice but creating a glass tent, now that's something amazing.

Anyway, the entire Olympic park in Munich is pretty cool


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

the comment about the century,


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> :weird: It's 2005, come on putting the roof in place like that was nice but creating a glass tent, now that's something amazing.


i never once said munich wasnt amazing, infact Athens and Munich were named the two most engeneering marvels in Olympic History.

No doubt Munich is special, it looks extremely modern even for todays standards


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

The roof in Munich was incredible!.....Most amazing design in Olympic history and still stands the test of time!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

in that case y didnt u vote for munich?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

oh i know because you hate the Athens games is that correct? dont think i havnt remebered the Athens vs Sydney olympic thread....


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Montreal's Stadium's design is pretty advance for that year of 1976.. Im impressed... It looks even better than Sydney's and Atlanta's


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

thats coz atlantas is a baseball feild and sydneys is generic 

(Start the bashing of me...or rather continue) :lol:


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Athens is so far up your arse,its poking out of your head...Why does everything you even mention HAVE to involve Athens???
Where the hell did I even mention Athens??
Get a grip of yourself mate!
All I said was that the Munich Stadium was an amazing Stadium and you then turn this into fucking Athens vs Sydney again....


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

no i didnt, im just a good judge of character.....


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

btw u still didnt answer my question, you say munich is marvelous and the best design to date but u vote sydney.....why? :?

its obvious why you made the comments.... :runaway:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

There was a point in creating the poll where I thought not to include athens.

Because I know how much the stadium is raved about...I knew it was going to win.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

> Because I know how much the stadium is raved about...I knew it was going to win.


Don't forget all the Greeks who'd never vote for another stadium 

(Relax everyone, I'm not anti-Greek)


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

then what was the point of creating a poll? is it a crime to have a good stadium?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> Don't forget all the Greeks who'd never vote for another stadium
> 
> (Relax everyone, I'm not anti-Greek)


well the topic is meant to reflect the best olympic stadium, which in all honesty is athens im afraid. i dont care if its just a bowl, the roof makes it gorgeous stylish elegant and classy. what made you vote for munich?


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

.::G!oRgOs::. said:


> btw u still didnt answer my question, you say munich is marvelous and the best design to date but u vote sydney.....why? :?
> 
> its obvious why you made the comments.... :runaway:


Sydney is by far the most modern,newest and technological advanced Stadium in that list.Simple as that.
Munich has nowhere near the corporate suites,eateries,restuarants,toilets etc etc that Sydney has without even mentioning the retractable seating.Thats expected considering Munich was built in 1971 and Sydney was built in 1999.

That said,Munich is a masterpiece of its time and will be remembered for that.


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

How can you make this comparison when the Beijing Games haven't even started yet, and the stadium is still under construction....


----------



## .B. (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey crappy topic.Just ignore this spammer-flamer.Let's get out of here.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

If Beijing's opening ceremony is anything like a North Korean Army marching exhibition, with ICBM launchers, tanks, grinning commie leaders, I'll be there. 

I'm beginning to miss the cold war and all the sabre rattling.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Beijinggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

Let's not start this shyte again . . . It's been done to death and always ends with disagreements and insults.

This thread is just another excuse for Landos to call people who don't agree with him "Anti - Greek".


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Landos said:


> Comparisons? Observations? Openning and Closing ceremony artistry?


welcome back. this is soooo last year...
mod please close this thread yesterday already.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

So we're looking at comparing:

Peking









Athens









Sydney









Well, to be honest with you, none of those stadiums are mind bogglingly brilliant, but if I had to choose, I'd say the Athens olympic stadium is the best, just looks more original and unique then the others.

:cheers:


----------



## bobo_greek (Apr 16, 2006)

the interior of the athens olympics stadium look more unique than the sydney olympic stadium. the athens olympic stadium is a masterpiece as the sydney olympic stadium is more modern.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Such a silly question
Of Course 
BEIJINGGGG !


----------



## bobo_greek (Apr 16, 2006)

as the years go by the olympic stadiums get better and better. but for me i would say athe not because im greek. just because they turned their rundown stadium into one of the modern wonders of the world.


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

> Well, to be honest with you, none of those stadiums are mind bogglingly brilliant, but if I had to choose, I'd say the Athens olympic stadium is the best, just looks more original and unique then the others.


Maybe from the putside, but that really means jack all. A stadium is about, it exists because of whats inside, and whats inside Athens is just bad.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

victory said:


> Maybe from the putside, but that really means jack all. A stadium is about, it exists because of whats inside, and whats inside Athens is just bad.











Treat your eyes....


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Treat your eyes....


I'm sorry but I cant say it looks that impressive.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

victory said:


> I'm sorry but I cant say it looks that impressive.


No need to be sorry mate. You have your opinion. 
I have mine and I think thats the best pic I have ever seen from isnide a stadium. Glorious.


----------



## exciter (Mar 2, 2005)

athen's stadium is just and old stadium, nothing special, but with a new and spectacular roof (anyway i don't like calatrava, as most of spanish architects..)
my favourite is beijing, a great stadium from great architects, herzog & de meuron


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

My goodness Mo Rush! The fireworks haven't even started yet and you're already complaining! I just want to start some intelligent debate and a little give and take. You don't have to participate if you're afraid of intellectual reparte.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

Those pics of Athens stadium were AWESOME, Giogios! I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Calatrava designed remind me of that alien spaceship in the scifi classic, "Alien". Really take your breath away.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Landos said:


> My goodness Mo Rush! The fireworks haven't even started yet and you're already complaining! I just want to start some intelligent debate and a little give and take. You don't have to participate if you're afraid of intellectual reparte.


we've been through this topic before.im not trying to start anything but we all certainly know where these things end up with u and its really very predictable..intellectual reparte? oh please...you ask for peoples opinions on the stadium and when they give their opinion you get angry and accues them of hating all the greeks around the world...however enjoy it

my opinion as before its a beautiful stadium at night, plonking a new roof on it makes it nothing special, stadium australia is awesome not very aesthetically pleasing, bejing is in a league of its own,the herzog de meuron design is DEF unique but its really down to personal opinion on whether you like the birdsnest or not...it seems to be making good progress...


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Why dont we have a poll ??


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

i think i may have to agree with many on this thread that athens is all in all an old stadium but with a great roof on top however the close up exterior shots dissapoint me , never been a fan of lots of big white steel pipes. anyway i digress, i must say that the opening ceremony of athens was superb, one that is going to take alot to beat (i say this whilst forgetting those floats with the living statues on them), beijing stadium in my humble opinio may be one of the most wonderful things built in recent history, its simply stunning and is already exciting me with its under construction pictures, only time will tell regarding its ceremonies but with a corking creative team things look hopeful, sydney: great olympic park, best we have seen so far however the stadium is huge and functional but lacks that extra something.

to conclude: beijing stadium for me


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Err, as far as the event and opening/closing ceremonies go, I'm all for Athens. Altogether more memorable for me, although neither was paticularly memorable.

When it comes to stadiums, I have to pick Telstra. Telstra is by no means a beautiful stadium, and it even comes across a bit bland. But I still do not like the horror that is Calatrava's turned arc, on top of a grey Eastern European-type bowl.

Have no idea about Beijing yet.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^Dont say bad things about Calatrava, they will start calling you a racist!


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

.B. said:


> I have already seen it.Typical cheap third world construction that you can find them even in Turkmenistan


Good for you.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

u racist people hahaha its all happening all over again...


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^& I had to get involved in ithno:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Durbsboi said:


> All I did was ask why it took Athens so long to build the stadium if they only have to errect a roof? If that got you all hot & botherd, its a shame, so you see you actualy the dumb one. Anyway Mo was right about Landos:


Erect a roof? Only erect a roof? The roof is gigantic firstly, secondly, OAKA Was pretty much gutted to its skeleton and new facilities where built. 

And SA building eye catching stadiums? Hmm, not from what I have seen here. They look blander that bland itself. 

And yes, I was offended when you called me Girgorgksdidsas. Why? I guess you were implying Greeks have odd names? 

Hmm, its all cool. I know who this facility belongs too.









Show me a better looking Olympic complex and Ill admit it.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

It was an ethnic slur, it was intended as an ethnic slur and it has been reported as such. I'll leave it up to the moderating team to act on it accordingly.

As for Kampflamm, if you don't want to participate in this thread fine. Don't. Please refrain from your comments as to whether it's worthy of discussion, if you're not interested in participating. Others think it is.


----------



## alexx02 (Sep 16, 2004)

What I found impressive about the Athens stadium was how it was built...how the massive roof was rolled over into place. I personally found that to be incredible.

As for Calatrava...same design over and over again. It is boring, over the top, and meant to shock or get a reaction, instead of being meaningful.


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Sydney - Great looking main stadium, not bad venues for other events, nice city, good opening and closing ceremonies.

Athens - stadium is boring, except for the roof (but the roof isn't attractive), many of the other venues are very nice, but the whole construction process was rushed, nice city, and a very good opening ceremony (I didn't see the closing ceremony)

Beijing/Peking - who knows? stadium plans are pretty amazing, construction going well as far as we can determine, the city? I dunno, I've never been but I know I'd never want to, and I can see the games being controversial in light of recent human rights attrocities and the fact the government as pretty evil, I bet they don't even let the BBC, Eurosport, etc film there


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

[Gioяgos] said:


> ]
> 
> Show me a better looking Olympic complex and Ill admit it.


Not long to go


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Madman said:


> Not long to go


The complex dosnt look at all better than Oaka with its classy landscaping. 
Sorry.


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> If Beijing's opening ceremony is anything like a North Korean Army marching exhibition, with ICBM launchers, tanks, I'll be there.


sounds fun


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anybody else find it ironic that the next Olympics will be the "green games" in one of the most poluted cities on earth in a country that is singlegandedly damaging the earth across the entire Western Pacific region with its horrible practices?


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Firstly, China is responsible for less than 15% of world pollution. Secondly, that's in glaring contrast to somewhere like the USA, which is closer to 30%. Give that China's population is more than 15% of the world's population at present, that isn't all that bad, given that it's net environmental damage is actually less per capita than many economies that don't get anywhere near as bad a rap as China does.

I'm also intruiged by what "horrible practises" you are talking about, kinda on two levels. Firstly, that energy consumption changes are synonymous with economic growth these days. Any of the current neo-classical growth models include an energy consumption parameter as a more imporant area than investment and even consumption. Give that China's economy is growing at nearly 10% per year at the minute, these emissions are almost forgivable, let alone understandable. Secondly, that much of the developed world, with specific reference to Australia and USA on this one, are involved in much worse practises, yet take very little of the flack. Basically, this is tipified by the fact that China was willing to work towards it's Kyoto targets, unlike Australia or the USA, until it [China] was forgiven their requirements, like India, under the guise of further economic development.

If you want to talk Western Pacific, maybe you should focus on Japan, which, with a much smaller population (127.5 million compared to China's 1.3 billion (in other words, about 10% of the population of China)), generates about 5% of world pollution. I'm sure you can do the maths, but in case not, that means that, per capita, the Japenese produce about 3 times as much pollution as the Chinese. Furthermore, if you take into account the relative population densities within China, you'll find that there are huge numbers, although more sparsly populated, in the south and med-west of the country, unlike Japan's population, which is concentrated entirely within the Western Pacific. In other words, only about 5/7 of China's pollution is generated within damage causing proximity of the Western Pacific.

China is not the big bad monster you're making it out to be. Where on earth do you get your information?

I'm sorry that this is my first post, but no, I don't find it ironic at all.


----------



## WHAM (Apr 21, 2006)

It's amazing how China has sole access to the world's greatest contraceptive device and yet still accounts for 15% of the world's population. Staggering.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Not necessarily. Given that something like only 72% of the Earth's surface is inhabitable, and of that 72%, China accounts for nearly 10%, the population is almost in line. It's actually India that's less understandable. 1.1 billion people is about 13% of population, yet it only covers 3% of inhabitable surface area. 

Plus, there are a lot of technicalities in China's effective contraception device.


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

NeilF said:


> Firstly, China is responsible for less than 15% of world pollution.



Pollutiuon yes.

But no other country completely floods giant valleys to create insustainable hydro schemes that eliminate fresh water reserves. And in the process making literally millions of their people homeless and unemployed by flooding there towns permanently under 10-20m of water and taking away their access to their livelihood: agriculture.

This is being repeated dozens of times over throughout China, and has far more imminent, direct, and lasting effects that the as yet just a 'cocept' of global warming.


----------



## alexx02 (Sep 16, 2004)

[Gioяgos] said:


> The complex dosnt look at all better than Oaka with its classy landscaping.
> Sorry.



xalara patrioti. To OAKA htane san erhmos. Otan fisouse aeras, htane gemato me skwni. Den eixe katholo prasinada, klp. Mi les hli8ia pragmata.


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

vic, first you need to have something to back you up, you can't just make up a story out of nothing. just like you previously blame china for all the pollution.

even if what you said was true, would you mind of telling me which big country that doesn't have dydro scheme.

hydropower is a clean source of energy(electricity). could you explain how a hydro schemes would have a "direct and lasting and imminent" affect of global warming.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

victory said:


> But no other country completely floods giant valleys to create insustainable hydro schemes that eliminate fresh water reserves. And in the process making literally millions of their people homeless and unemployed by flooding there towns permanently under 10-20m of water and taking away their access to their livelihood: agriculture.


South Africa, The Lake Chad Surround, involving Central African Republic, Chad, Nigeria, Niger and Cameroon. In fact, failed and failing hydroelectric plants are dotted all over Africa. It's the same basic phenomenon there as well, only it doesn't get the same rap as China. Of course, the other thing is that, unlike China, the hydro-electric dams in Africa have been built from Western specifications, by Western construction firms, from Western aid relief money.

Secondly, ironic you should mention agriculture, when the expansion of certain greenhouse gases in the air (which, for the record, exists independently of global warming) also causes vast declines in agricultural yield. Further more, this also has certain effects in many other areas. Nordhaus work should see you well.

I'm not defending China, per se. I'm just saying that it is unfairly given a bad rap for its environmental record when many other areas of the world have been or are involved in activities that are at least as damaging, if not more damaging.

Finally, maybe you should look to Brazil for true environmental atrocities? Given it's relatively low greenhouse emissions, when adjusted from land usage and deforestation, it becomes the second largest source of environmental degradation in the world.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok from a neutral i think the Telstra had a little more pazzaz about it with the temp stands, it looked a little more unique, but i think to stage sports that are popular in AUs the current look of the stadium is sufficient.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

The stands make it look more intimidating and more modern:








After:









Seriously, Im over the saddle roof. Its been done to death since 1983. The curves of TS are too outdates without the Stands.

Again, My opinion.


----------



## Ze Englander Swine!! (Apr 27, 2006)

That's a great pic. I would have no probs with this stadium hosting a World Cup final. Superb stadium for football with a great capacity (83500).


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

IMHO: Telstra Stadium was better with the temp stands. They didnt look the best, but that place is never going to be much of a looker.

Now she just looks like an enlarged version of Aussie Stadium (aka Sydney Football Stadium), hardly original, especially in the same city.


----------



## 1907rauf (May 14, 2005)

Beijing!! I wouldnt even compare the other two with it...


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Well the good thing about the current state of Telstra Stadium is since there is a roof, there is much greater atmosphere. Sound is bounced off the roof keeping a very loud and eurthoric feeling. Also, the roof acts as a shelter and collects water which will be used to flush toilets and irrigate the grass. 

It does show the industrial design. Very Australian indeed.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

www.sercan.de said:


> are there any u/c pics after the olympics?
> do you have any plans or something like that
> http://www.stahl-info.de/images/Schnitt_Tribuene_57920.jpg
> Thank You





















Im sure Sydneysiders are glad those temp stands are gone.The ground is much much better suited now.The last thing required wouldve been an MCG styled donut that is way too far from the sidelines.


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

> Im sure Sydneysiders are glad those temp stands are gone.The ground is much much better suited now.The last thing required wouldve been an MCG styled donut that is way too far from the sidelines.


Especially when the average NRL crowd is only 19,000 odd. A shame really.

And the MCG suits its purpose very well.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

victory said:


> Especially when the average NRL crowd is only 19,000 odd. A shame really.
> 
> And the MCG suits its purpose very well.


dont know what NRL attendances have to do with this?..especially considering most NRL venues have a capacity of 20-25k!

Anyway,according to Austadiums,the average *Telstra Stadium* attendance since 2003 is 40,000.

And you are perfectly correct in saying the MCG suits its purpose well..for Melbourne....not for Sydney or any city on the planet that has rectangular sports as its main code.


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

ExSydney said:


> dont know what NRL attendances have to do with this?..especially considering most NRL venues have a capacity of 20-25k!
> 
> Anyway,according to Austadiums,the average *Telstra Stadium* attendance since 2003 is 40,000.
> 
> And you are perfectly correct in saying the MCG suits its purpose well..for Melbourne....not for Sydney or any city on the planet that has rectangular sports as its main code.



Well with many calling for the demise of suburban grounds and wishing that all Sydney clubs would play out of Telstra or Aussie, it would have a profiund effect on the atmosphere of the league.

Personally I love the suburban grounds, i dont want the NRL to follow the AFL's loveless path.

The average may be 40k, but many games fall below the 20k mark at TS.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

What have crowds got to do with the stadium itself? 
anyway, I still think TS looks alot nicer with the stands. 
Heres another pic when they were taking them down:









infact, looking at this its asif the end bits make it look bad.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

and again:








Look how much more 'powerful' it looks with the stands.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> And yes, Athens Olympic Park was very beautifully layed out and beats every Olympic park ever including the proposed ones so far:
> 
> Brilliant.


oh please. That doesnt look half as impressive as you are trying to make it out to be. The best stadium, for now out of these 3 I have got to say Beijing. For who held the better games and ceremonies etc... for me It was Sydney. We'll have to see about Beijing, and then London.


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

Better than Munich?


































The site at Athens looks a bit out of place... and very much like a construction site. So much of empty greyish space. I think they had too little time for landscape architecture because constructions have been finished just on time.

I can't judge what Bejing will look like. My expectations are very high, though.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ i agree athens Olympic park does kinda still look like a construction site, where are all the trees?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

GASpedal said:


> The site at Athens looks a bit out of place... and very much like a construction site. So much of empty greyish space. *I think they had too little time for landscape architecture because constructions have been finished just on time.
> *
> I can't judge what Bejing will look like. My expectations are very high, though.


WRONG!

Check Calatravas plans. His plan was to use the colour of earth as opposed to greenery. There was plenty of time.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

newcastle kid said:


> oh please. That doesnt look half as impressive as you are trying to make it out to be.


Thats your opinion. I still cane see a better planned out complex. The way its been landscaped is perfect....IMO (I REPEAT IMO)

Its better than complexes with randomly placed venues.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

[Gioяgos] said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Check Calatravas plans. His plan was to use the colour of earth as opposed to greenery. There was plenty of time.


Plenty of Time? your kidding right


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

newcastle kid said:


> oh please. That doesnt look half as impressive as you are trying to make it out to be. The best stadium, for now out of these 3 I have got to say Beijing. For who held the better games and ceremonies etc... for me It was Sydney. We'll have to see about Beijing, and then London.


Agreed, unless you like sand, and cranes, I fail to see what so beautiful about it. And I don't see how the actual park is laid out that well


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Plenty of Time? your kidding right


Um, we could have just employed more workers. Its not like we had to wait for the roof to finish before starting to landscape (except for directly around the main stadium ofcourse)


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

matherto said:


> Agreed, unless you like sand, and cranes, I fail to see what so beautiful about it. And I don't see how the actual park is laid out that well


Sand? Show me the sand...Its paving.

You must be blind if you think it isnt well layed out.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

[Gioяgos] said:


> Um, we could have just employed more workers. Its not like we had to wait for the roof to finish before starting to landscape (except for directly around the main stadium ofcourse)


well doesn't look like much of a landscape really


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> well doesn't look like much of a landscape really


Ok now your being ignorant..

Can you not see the fountains and pools? Can you not see the glorious rays that lead to the stunning Agora designed by Calatrava?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ well yeah, thats all well and good, but they could've been a bit more imaginative


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^ well yeah, thats all well and good, but they could've been a bit more imaginative


eg? 
Show me a park thats more imaginative....

Stop tying to bash it in anyway...and comeon, you are.
How is it not imaginative.

EDIT: Hmm, I saw no reply...


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

[Gioяgos] said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Check Calatravas plans. His plan was to use the colour of earth as opposed to greenery. There was plenty of time.



I checked Calatravas plans...and actually I can see trees :| 




























Don't get me wrong Giorgos...I LOVE the OAKA complex but a lot more could have been done...Not to mention that HUGE cauldron seen in the first pic that was sadly never constructed due to its cost!
photos from stadia.gr


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

LOL. They show a site still under construction and then say it looks like a construction site. Even for anglo-saxons these guys are woofs! :weirdo:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

crossbowman said:


> I checked Calatravas plans...and actually I can see trees :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trees are there but they hadnt matured yet.
If you read initial reports u will find that the theme was earth and water.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> thats all well and good, but they could've been a bit more imaginative


And now he's saying Calatrava, one the worlds most cutting-edge architects, is not imaginative. Then again he probably thinks the Albert Hall is the next thing to the Parthenon. :bash:


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

The complex has the trees Calatrava had in his drawings. But as you can see in this photo:












He wanted a reddish earth as the landscape for the ground. The Olympic Stadium was finished 2-3 weeks before the start of the games, there was ample time to put down grass and do any landscaping that was required. It does not take long to do so. So this nonsense of a constructions site and cranes (??) is just that, nonsense. 



Anyway, some pictures so you can see what I am saying....


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

here are some photos with trees... you can see there are many trees but they are too "jung"


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

ok then!so we'll have to wait and see the trees grow.(no sarcasm in this remark)
But you must admit that this pic








doesn't really show the OAKA's brilliance kay: 
For what my opinion counts,i'd prefer to see grass,flowers and bushes in those empty areas.
Finally one comment:It's logical and fine by me to "defend" your country and it's accomplishments but other people can have their opinions and must be respected!
After all Democracy was born in Greece!Right???

And LANDOS ,there are many kinds of people:the Greeks,the Italians,the Chinese,the Russians,the Egyptians,the Mexicans...shall i go on?
Your remark of "everyone else who wishes they were Greek" makes me SO mad  
Thank God that landos is an exception among those wonderful people(the Greeks,i mean)
Peace.


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

[Gioяgos] said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Check Calatravas plans. His plan was to use the colour of earth as opposed to greenery. There was plenty of time.


I agree, it takes time to grow and look nice. But that looks like an ugly parking lot, I can't help myself.










I wonder if there are people permanently working now with chemicals to prevent the growth of natural grass in order to preserve the "nice" earth-colour for future generations...
It's not the natural environment representing Greece and I can't imagine people hanging out there, lying on the soil or asphalt in the park, now after the olympics.
Those white archs and objects look certainly cool, maybe too cool.
But the rest... I dunno.
It looks very, very sterile.

I think you should be more careful with your superlatives concering Greece in general.
It's good and nice, but not the outstanding best.
Respect other opinions, your word is not law. That's why people often react with scepticism at "Greek topics". It's not the silly anglo-saxons and bavarians - it's you.


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> Your remark of "everyone else who wishes they were Greek" makes me SO mad


Lord, you give them eyes but they see not! I realize you're a little slow on the uptake, Crossbowman, but don't tell me you don't recognize the line from that record-breaking movie "My Big Fat Greek American Wedding"?! You must be the only person in the civilized world that didn't see it.

As for GASpedal, what can I say? You have your opinion, I have mine. As for "people often reacting with skepticism at Greek topics" that's a rash generalization and only reflects your own views. I haven't noticed a lot of people reacting with skepticism. A few sausage and cheese eaters now and then but that's just envy. Mature nations, like China, Russia, Iran and the US recognize the greatness that was Greece and what Hellenes have given to the world. If you don't than I pity you and question the quality of your education with respect to world history.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Geeee!!! I'm really sorry i haven't seen this Academy Award winning movie and can't remember every line by heart.After all i'm "a little slow on the uptake".
Anyway, your previous reply to GASpedal and most of your posts in this forum indicate that this movie line is a way of life and thinking for you....


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Landos >>>

Either your are 12-13 years old or you have not learnt how to use your brain properly.. One is for sure the Hellenes of the past would feel really embarrassed about you... actually Hellenes of the present also would feel embarrassed about you... As for this movie "My Big Fat Greek Wedding": i guess there are many people in the "civilized world" who have not seen it... it is just another sweet hollywood comedy film,.. you find it funny or great, thats ok... but that doesnt mean that all the others must have seen this movie...

There not a single valuable post by you.. If i were a moderator you have been banned long time ago... 

"Hellenes" like you are greece`s problem... Because when you talk about "mature nations" you should think first of all on your own nation, country! Your pride is based on the hard work and magnificence of others (ancient Hellenes) and not your own contribution for the further development of greece... And when the time has arrived where greece is a mature nation in all aspects then you can be pity and question the education of others


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 
Well said savas!


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

I thought it was against the rules to personally attack anyone in this forum? But instead of whining and complaining to the mods, like so many do in this forum, I'll answer Savvas comments one by one:

"actually Hellenes of the present also would feel embarrassed about you"

Only those who feel their sense of self is associated with impressing other nationalities, like you obviously do. I don't attack others arbitrarily, but I don't run from those who insult me as well-like you obviously do. 


"If i were a moderator you have been banned long time ago"

If you were a moderator, I wouldn't post in this forum.


"Hellenes" like you are greece`s problem"


No, Hellenes who have no sense of national identity are Greeces' chief problem. Like you, for instance.

"Your pride is based on the hard work and magnificence of others (ancient Hellenes) and not your own contribution for the further development of greece"

You ASSume you know me? You know nothing of me, my career accomplishments, my educational status, or anything else about me. Yet you presume to judge me-or pretend to so you can impress a few of the malcontents in this forum. In my opinion you're the worst kind of Greek, one who lacks self-confidence or any sense of self-worth or dignity. Your whole self image as a Greek is determined by the reflection of how others view you or other Greeks. Spare me your sanctimonious judgements or your self-effacing self-aggrandizement to impress the others. You're a Greek in name only, in reality you're a European first and a Greek far, far, far second. You probably pass yourself off as a "southern European" when you talk to others. Be gone!


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

crossbowman said:


> For what my opinion counts,i'd prefer to see grass,flowers and bushes in those empty areas.


I actually agree with you completely.


While I will defend that it's not because we were late that there is no grass, because that was suppose to be the final layout, my own actual opinion of it is it's stupid. I love the complex, it's just I wish grass was layed out throughout the complex... it would have had a much "cleaner" look... and especially if you know the situation, the city lacks green, this was a very nice opportunity to add some but instead we get....dirt. 

Other than that, I love the complex as a whole. It's very awe inspiring, especially in person. But they should have put grass..... :bash:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ yep treeeeeees and grass make it look just that much nicer, not that earthy look


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

Regarding the grass, lets not forget that Greece was obligated to pay 1.2 Billion Euros-over 4 times the previous security cost-by the continual complaining of mainly England, USA and Australia. The claimed the security was inadequte, so the Greeks had to fork out the dough. That money would have paid for a lot of shrubbery and grass. 

And the thing was, those nations really never showed up even though the Greeks paid for the security they demanded! And everyone who did show up had a GREAT time. The only security incident was when that drunk Irish excommunicated Priest tackled the brazilian marathon runner in some sort of protest-and he had walked through the security at HEATHROW AIRPORT IN ENGLAND!!


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Landos said:


> Regarding the grass, lets not forget that Greece was obligated to pay 1.2 Billion Euros-over 4 times the previous security cost-by the continual complaining of mainly *England*, USA and Australia. The claimed the security was inadequte, so the Greeks had to fork out the dough. That money would have paid for a lot of shrubbery and grass.
> 
> And the thing was, those nations really never showed up even though the Greeks paid for the security they demanded! And everyone who did show up had a GREAT time. The only security incident was when that drunk Irish excommunicated Priest tackled the brazilian marathon runner in some sort of protest-and he had walked through the security at HEATHROW AIRPORT IN ENGLAND!!


I think you mean Britain. Although i agree, i personally think the US should've paid for the security at the olympics and Tony Blair himself aswell(asslicker).


----------



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

I don't think any 1 nation should have to pay, I think it should be a joint effort from all participating nations. Especially in this day and age we live.... over a billion is way to much. If every nation that competes pitches in a little security will be that much better to protect all involved.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Christos7 said:


> I don't think any 1 nation should have to pay, I think it should be a joint effort from all participating nations. Especially in this day and age we live.... over a billion is way to much. If every nation that competes pitches in a little security will be that much better to protect all involved.


Especially those that help to increase the security risk, ala USofA


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

crossbowman said:


> Finally one comment:It's logical and fine by me to "defend" your country and it's accomplishments but other people can have their opinions and must be respected!


And I do respect the opinions but if you look over, my defending comments have all turned out to be true eg with the grass, there was plenty of time to lay it. Its was never part of the plan however.
And then, how do you expect me to respect the opnion of someone who said something like this:


Its AlL gUUd said:


> thats all well and good, but they could've been a bit more imaginative


I simply requested him to show me a more imaginative complex...he obviously declined....because he was dribbling shit in that sentance.

Now if you dont like the complex, thats great for you, I dont mind at all. Its these brainless comments that I cant stand eg Not enough time for Grass and Needs more imagination....especially when Mr. Calatrava designed the entire complex! Gosh....thats a laugh. 



Its AlL gUUd said:


> ^^ yep treeeeeees and grass make it look just that much nicer, not that earthy look


and you still havnt showed me a more imaginative complex....


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

Giorgios, you asked me not to start this thread because you were afraid it would start into flaming. And look, we've already had over 180 posts so there must be an untapped well of interest on this subject! And no real flaming has taken place. Oh, we've had a few boorish contributors that needed to be cuffed upside the head once or twice, but nobody has gotten anything that required hospital attention!

Let this be an object lesson to those of you who shun conflict and debate. Those afraid to broach subjects of a strong emotional nature. Those afraid of the give and take of reparte'. If you're afraid of engaging in spirited debate and argument, these forums are not for you. I relish it, frankly.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Landos said:


> Regarding the grass, lets not forget that Greece was obligated to pay 1.2 Billion Euros-over 4 times the previous security cost-by the continual complaining of mainly England, USA and Australia. The claimed the security was inadequte, so the Greeks had to fork out the dough. That money would have paid for a lot of shrubbery and grass.


I'm sure grass doesn't cost that much. Even if money was really drying up, you can always plant grass seeds instead of laying pre-grown turf to save a few dollars.

It could have only been part of the design to not have grass.


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

Landos said:


> Giorgios, you asked me not to start this thread because you were afraid it would start into flaming.


 :cheers: i see only you 2 were talking under this thread for most of the time, if you don't start to flaming,there will be no flame war


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Landos said:


> Giorgios, you asked me not to start this thread because you were afraid it would start into flaming. And look, we've already had over 180 posts so there must be an untapped well of interest on this subject! And no real flaming has taken place. Oh, we've had a few boorish contributors that needed to be cuffed upside the head once or twice, but nobody has gotten anything that required hospital attention!


Whats your point? 
Im participating here because I find it a good discussion....when your not present (as can be seen in your last few posts here).

I was defending the stupid points made by some, there hasnt been any flaming from anyone but you.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

yeah baby... you are the one! "A good Hellene is someone who remains silent,... a bad one dares to criticize greece..." And there are those like savas... the worst kind of greek! The "southern european" greek! It lives in the North of Greece, in a place with the name Kavala, and it is very shy. You can watch it at night..." :lol: You probably get really horny when you read articles like "DNA of modern Greeks still 99,9% Hellenic"...

You know whats funny? You say i "lack of self-confidence or any sense of self-worth or dignity" and only want "to impress the others" (!!!)... But i am not the one who permanent starts threads like "olympic Stadiums! peking, athens, sydney" then post pictures of the wonderful OAKA and if someone say "excuse me... but i like sydney more" then.... "THUNDER! THUNDERBOLT AND FIRE" 

Just like a little child "look at me, how greek i am, i am the best, the greatest" "come let as play" "look at my toy, it is better then yours.." "No, NO, this is my game, those are my rules and if i can not win then you can not play with me"...

But i am just a "southern european" greek so you dont have to give a f**k about what i say.. Because according to your last phrase it is a negative thing not to be greek!!

Quite strange, i always thought that the Hellenes were the cradle of western civilization, the first real europeans...

But let me say it in a way that you can understand:

"Did you know that "europe" is a greek word?"


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Landos said:


> You ASSume you know me? You know nothing of me, my career accomplishments, my educational status, or anything else about me. Yet you presume to judge me-or pretend to so you can impress a few of the malcontents in this forum. In my opinion you're the worst kind of Greek, one who lacks self-confidence or any sense of self-worth or dignity.


Theres a fine line between dignity and being nationalistic. 

Landos, I dont think you are appreciated by an Greek, Im sorry to say. 
Frankly, there was no need for this thread. It only attracts the fools that I stupidly argue with and then we have you make comments such as shrimps on bicycles. 

I love having this debate, its all well until you get either an idiot that makes ignorant remarks or until you intervene with your bashing. 

If you make this thread for the purpose of wanting to convert opinions, dont bother.

I however welcome a nice debate.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Landos said:


> Hey, Crossbowman, did you see my signature below??? Haw, haw!


I sure did! Well done!Now get a life...will u? :weirdo:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Why would anyone want to be like Landos? :laugh: Does he even speak Greek?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL I bet not.
He dosnt even visit the Greek forum....


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

> If you make this thread for the purpose of wanting to convert opinions, dont bother.


Why would I care if I convert anyone or not? People have their own opinions, I have no problem with that. But when they attack me or the things I believe in out of ignorance, I respond. Giorgios does as well, but he presumes himself to be on some higher plane than me out of hubris or something.

As for Savvas, that last contribution of his was such a poor effort, I won't even respond to it. I like reparte', but I do have my standards! Savvas, if you're going to take it upon yourself to represent all that is good in Greekdom, then take your job more seriously! You give us a bad image with those kind of efforts!

I note that even Kampflamm joined in with one of his one sentence ad-hoc attacks against me. The effort from having to put together a whole sentence probably had him laying on the couch all afternoon recovering.

"He dosnt even visit the Greek forum...."

That's a total flasehood. I visit the Greek forum and have posted there quite a bit. It's been slow there lately, what can I say? Giorgios, if you're going to join in on the general attack on me than at least get your facts straight.


----------



## Drogba (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey guys i don't believe that you didn't know or you haven't noticed that Lndros is not Greek.He is just a guy (a little funny) you like arguing.I don't even know if he really loves Greece somuch or if he is pretending so in order to fight and argue more.

''The more you ignore him,the better time you are having.''


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

Drogba, can you articulate a thought without butchering the English language? That read like a 5 year old put it together. And I never said I was Greek. I'm a Hellenic American. My father was from Greece. Near Sparti and Tripolis to be exact. So, I guess you struck out on all counts.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Landos said:


> Drogba, can you articulate a thought without butchering the English language? That read like a 5 year old put it together. And I never said I was Greek. I'm a Hellenic American. My father was from Greece. Near Sparti and Tripolis to be exact. So, I guess you struck out on all counts.



*FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! WILL YOU PLEASE GIVE IT A REST?

ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΡΕΖIΛΙ!!!*


----------



## Landos (Jul 5, 2004)

I think you need to take a closer look at this thread. I did not attack these folks first, they attacked me-I just responded. I've tried to maintain the high road here. Some people just can't accept their beliefs challenged by clear, concise argument. They respond emotionally with ad hominem attacks.

I really think the mods need to do a better job culling out some of the brat pack posters at this forum. How can we have a sustained, mature discussion when we have so many launching in with ethnic hostility, personal attacks and trite comments? It's really petty, in my opinion.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Landos said:


> I really think the mods need to do a better job culling out some of the brat pack posters at this forum.


should i start with you?


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

EADGBE said:


> In my opinion, the design and the legacy of the Atlanta games is one of the most disappointing episodes in the history of the Olympic movement (although I appreciate it's not in the same league as the propoganda stunt in Berlin, the terrorism at Munich, the financial mess at Montreal and the Cold War boycotts of the 80's).
> 
> What it led to was an Olympic stadium that was blatantly designed for its use after the Olympics, that was compromised as a track and field venue. As soon as the torch went out, the bulldozers went in to fulfill its destiny as a baseball ground. There was no chance of it becoming known thereafter as 'The Olympic Stadium' like many great venues before it. It was immediately re-titled 'Turner Field' - as if it couldn't shake its Olympic associations quickly enough.
> 
> ...


Geez, are you here just to flame the Atlanta games? Is there anything we can do right?!?!


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

What did the Atlanta Olympic stadium look like? I don't even remember.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Looks weird...


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

As I said the main problem for me wasnt what happened to the Atlanta stadium post games but rather that as that pic shows it was obvious during the games what the stadiums true purpose was which IMHO belittled the event itself.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm sorry ATL but your Olympic Stadium looks like a regular baseball field. Atlanta could've easily used it's proud Southern hearitage to construct a truly grand Olympic stadium. But it just made a run of the mill baseball stadium with a extra 40 or so thousand seats. The Dodgers played at the LA Coliseum for a few seasons. The Coliseum was NEVER made for baseball as the following pictures shows.




















Question: Are any of the Olympic stadiums used regularly?

The LA Coliseum is used by the USC Trojans (college football). And last Saturday, a exhibition soccer match between FC Barcelona and Guadalarja that saw 93,000 people fill the Coliseum. Granted the field wasn't in the best shape but I digress.


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

Mexico City 68 stadium its still being used by UNAM Pumas a "Primera Divison" Team


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Geez, are you here just to flame the Atlanta games? Is there anything we can do right?!?!


Not at all. I'm just telling it as I see it.

What do you mean by 'we'? Atlanta, Georgia or America? I presumed from your ident that you're in Arizona. 

I assure you that I have the highest regard for most American stadium developments. I wish we had the space to commission as many new projects with as much speed and unanimity as you can. I wish we had the courage and/or the funding to site many of them as imaginatively as many of the waterside baseball parks. I wish we had the downtown areas in our provincial cities to incorporate their skylines into their aspects. The concept of a Mile High Stadium (with its size and flexibility) is still barely imaginable here even today, years after it was replaced by Invesco Field. Here we still periodically re-heat the same old arguments about parking, access, planning restictions and attempts to revert to partial standing. It's so backward-looking in comparison. 

Don't let Wembley or Emirates lull you into thinking otherwise. Over here, we do things piece-meal. Take Old Trafford, Twickenham, Celtic Park. In Foxboro, Denver and Philadelphia, the replacement stadium just appeared next to the old one before the old wan was demolished. Yes Arsenal built Emirates 400yds from Highbury but precisely because they couldn't demolish the listed stands at the old ground.

I'm interested to see how the next generation of stadia are being designed and built right now. The impact of the Ford Field philosophy, The new Cowboys stadium, the new Vikings ground, the buildout plan (and new Jumbotron!) at DKR at Austin. The increasing ability to get more than 23,000 people around a basketball court .

I wish our university sport was funded to even 5% of the US college levels. I wish we had vast bowls like Neyland to criticise or great domes like Pontiac to tire of. Rantanamo may tell you I think otherwise but in general, I really do think American venues are of the highest standard and the envy of the world.

In the case of Atlanta, I just think it sold its soul, that's all. The chance to host an Olympic Games is too high a privilege to take lightly. I felt it did.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Threehundred said:


> Question: Are any of the Olympic stadiums used regularly?


Apart from London 1908's White City Stadium - which was primarily used for greyhound racing - that got demolished in 1985 to make way for a BBC building, all former Olympic Stadiums are still around in one way or another and being used (some more than others) for sport events.

Most have retained their athletics tracks and regurarly host athletics meetings and other sports such as football (Stockholm 1912, Berlin 1936, Helsinki 1952, Rome 1960). Some have lost their track and are dedicated to a single sport (Antwerp 1920, Atlanta 1996, London 1948). Stadiums like the Melbourne Cricket Ground (Melbourne 1956) and Telstra Stadium (Sydney 2000) are multifunctional and used for many different kind of sports but usually not athletics.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Quintana said:


> Apart from London 1908's White City Stadium - which was primarily used for greyhound racing - that got demolished in 1985 to make way for a BBC building, all former Olympic Stadiums are still around in one way or another and being used (some more than others) for sport events.
> 
> Most have retained their athletics tracks and regurarly host athletics meetings and other sports such as football (Stockholm 1912, Berlin 1936, Helsinki 1952, Rome 1960). Some have lost their track and are dedicated to a single sport (Antwerp 1920, Atlanta 1996, London 1948). Stadiums like the Melbourne Cricket Ground (Melbourne 1956) and Telstra Stadium (Sydney 2000) are multifunctional and used for many different kind of sports but usually not athletics.


...and it has to be said that Wembley (1948) was never designed to be an athletics ground, from its inception in 1923. 

Only London offered to stage the games of 1948, immediately after the war in an effort to revive the Olympic movement and also to raise the morale of the British people in the austere years which followed the war.

In my opinion, this was a debt that was only repaid by the IOC last year when the 2012 games were awarded to London.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Am I the only person that thinks the inside of the London Olympic stadium is a mess? To be fair, I disliked the thought of the games in London for many reasons, but I don't think that should affect my judgement of the stadium.

I am tempted to say Sydney is my favourite, but 6 years is hardly a test of time, so I'm gonna go with Munich. 

Anyone know what's to become of the Munich stadium, now that Bayern have moved to the Allianz?


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

Threehundred said:


> Question: Are any of the Olympic stadiums used regularly?


The Aussie ones certainly are.

The Melbourne Cricket Ground is used 1 in every 3 days of the year or something like that. 

Sydney's Telstra Stadium is used every weekend during winter for Rugby League, though usually for crowds of less than 20,000 in an 83,000 seater, it makes for one empty venue for alot of NRL matches.


----------



## Jean Luc (Mar 23, 2006)

Quintana said:


>


Just one question: Why is there such a small roof over (part of) the seating area? It covers such a small number of seats that it hardly seems worthwhile having it there at all.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

As an Olympic park, I think Munich is the closest to the plans I've seen for the London Olympic Park. The stadium may be a little erratic in its identity and design but the setting seems to be well-considered.


----------



## Jean Luc (Mar 23, 2006)

victory said:


> The Aussie ones certainly are.
> 
> The Melbourne Cricket Ground is used 1 in every 3 days of the year or something like that.
> 
> Sydney's Telstra Stadium is used every weekend during winter for Rugby League, though usually for crowds of less than 20,000 in an 83,000 seater, it makes for one empty venue for alot of NRL matches.


Also a few Rugby Union and AFL (Australian Rules Football) games every year and even a couple of cricket matches. It even hosted an NFL (American Football) match in 1999, before the Sydney Olympics, and The Rolling Stones held their Sydney concert there earlier this year.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

victory said:


> The Aussie ones certainly are.
> 
> The Melbourne Cricket Ground is used 1 in every 3 days of the year or something like that.
> 
> Sydney's Telstra Stadium is used every weekend during winter for Rugby League, though usually for crowds of less than 20,000 in an 83,000 seater, it makes for one empty venue for alot of NRL matches.


1 in every 3 days?!

While I shouldn't doubt the Aussies' appetite for sport, that's an amazing rate of use. Of course, cricket bumps up daily usage. What is Sheffield Shield cricket? 3, 4 or 5-days? There's also the Boxing Day test, of course, plus a load of ODI's and day/night domestic limited-overs cricket. 

How many AFL teams are based at the G?

As far as I remember, both codes of rugby are played in the Telstra Dome, not that Melbourne is much of a rubgy catchment. Apart from the Storm, there's what a couple of internationals there each year?

Is it just sporting events that make up this 122-day a year usage? Are you adding the odd concert or events in the ground that don't involve anything happening on the pitch area?


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

EADGBE said:


> 1 in every 3 days?!
> 
> While I shouldn't doubt the Aussies' appetite for sport, that's an amazing rate of use. Of course, cricket bumps up daily usage. What is Sheffield Shield cricket? 3, 4 or 5-days? There's also the Boxing Day test, of course, plus a load of ODI's and day/night domestic limited-overs cricket.
> 
> ...


Sheffield Shield , oops, sorry, "Pura Milk Cup" matches run for 4 days. 

4 AFL teams play their home games there, however for the other 5 Melbourne team home matches that are designated as blockbusters the matches are played at the MCG. For example when Essendon have home games against Collingwood or Carlton they are always at the 'G.

I think that 1 in 3 figure also includes AFL training and Victoria Bushrangers and Aussie cricket team trainings. Plus the odd lower level footy matches are held there such as the occasional U/18 TAC cup matches, and the other day 2 private schools played there, though whether yu include such occasions s proper 'use' is up to you I suppose.

Still even if you use only AFL matches, Cricket ODI's and tests, Pura and ING Cups, and international football it still gets used every weekend at least once with the exception of the few weeks between cricket and footy season.


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

Interesting. As this is going a bit off-topic for this thread, I've started one just about this. Have a look and see if you can quantify its use as I have for OT.

Thanks!


----------



## troeba (Aug 11, 2006)

More pictures:
http://www.mijnamsterdam.com/images/Olympisch%20Stadion/index.php


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Jean Luc said:


> Just one question: Why is there such a small roof over (part of) the seating area? It covers such a small number of seats that it hardly seems worthwhile having it there at all.


My guess would be that it's mainly there to provide shade from the sun, not cover from the rain...


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

[Gio?gos] said:


> Amazing!
> Second best Olympic ceremony ever after Athens! :yes:



In my opinion the best olympic openning ceremony was SEOUL 88


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

athens was the best imo

u know why...

*DJ TIESTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I agree


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the opening and closing ceremonies for the Torino 2006 Winter Olympics were among (if not THE) best I have ever seen!!



ravanellidiciamo said:


> Torino2006 italian anthem
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZIgMOqGj3U


Omg, how cute is that little girl, everyone who watched that must have gone 'awwwww'. Dressed up in that little italian flag dress and fluffy boots, so dam adorable! She kinda reminds me of my younger cousin.... 



Hogan said:


> TORINO 2006:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGmu2JyjBM4


If you hadn't posted this vid I would have done, it's absolutely amazing. Andrea Bocelli has THE best voice of anyone I've ever heard, bar none! Fantastic song, outstanding voice, great atmposphere!!!

If the London Olympic ceremonies in 2012 come close to Torino's, they will have done a dam good job!!

:cheers:


----------



## BoNduRanT (Nov 18, 2005)

How bout a video showing the lighting of the cauldron at Torino?


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

another comment on torino...no olympics have ever come close to such a gorgeous moment as the andrea brides. its simply lovely...a cracking song sung so well with one of the most wonderful sights anyone can see: a bride on her wedding day...now times it by about 500 and its magnificent,...true meaning of the love that binds humankind together,...i know it is rather soppy but it works sooo well and i find myself welling up everytime i watch it ... how on earth are we gonna top athens and torino in 2012 eeeek!


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

BoNduRanT said:


> How bout a video showing the lighting of the cauldron at Torino?


http://www.olympic.org/common/asp/launchvideo.asp?name=Opening_Ceremony_Torino_2006_high.wmv

Fast forward to around 7:00


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

brummad said:


> another comment on torino...no olympics have ever come close to such a gorgeous moment as the andrea brides. its simply lovely...a cracking song sung so well with one of the most wonderful sights anyone can see: a bride on her wedding day...now times it by about 500 and its magnificent,...true meaning of the love that binds humankind together,...i know it is rather soppy but it works sooo well and i find myself welling up everytime i watch it ... how on earth are we gonna top athens and torino in 2012 eeeek!


Your Right, it will be a tought challenge to top the last 2 ceremonies which set the bar extremely high. 

Maybe it is untoppable as both Greece and Italy are close nations historically but I have a feeling London will be good. 

Isnt 2008 going to be directed by Stephen Speilberg? I think that is such a bad decisions honestly, the guy is a film director. I hope all goes well though.


----------



## BoNduRanT (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Filipe GOlias


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

*Barcelona, Atlanta, Sydney, Athens:Best of Olympic venues!*

Lets post photos of venues from any sport and of course of the olympic stadiums! See and compare!


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a lot of Athens to start:

The Olympic stadium:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Beach Volley stadium, Athens (probably the best bv venue for the years to come):





































Tae Kwo Do stadium, Athens:





































Volleyball venue, Athens(Peace and Friendship stadium):


----------



## SOLOMON (May 18, 2005)

How many openning and clossing ceremonies have you seen?

many say, "THIS IS THE BEST I HAVE EVER SEEN". what are you comparing it to.
Here, some amazing openning and clossing ceremonies:
SEOUL 88, L.A. 84, MOSCOW 80, MONTREAL 76, MUNICH 72....


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh no, not again. This has been done to death.
But its definetly Athens by far.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I have seen many, most are replays. Furthermore I have seen snippets of heaps and I dont think anything comes close to the effects used in Athens. The only effect that comes to mind is the Silhuette display in atlanta which rocked. And the performances at Barcelona where amazing.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh I always thought this was cool the Athens 2004 Paralympics closing ceremony chinese display:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHOYIx7BfXs

That night, not a single firework was ignited because of a tragedy that day where several children died in Greece. I wonder if they ever set off the fireworks.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

I've still got the Barcelona closing ceremony on video (VHS) at home, having taped it at the time. I pulled it out to watch some of it the other day. Very nostalgic. Actually the part I enjoyed most was the old 1992 commercials. Do any Aussies remember that anti-doping ad that used the song "We're not gunna take it, no we ain't gunna take it, we're not gunna take it anymooooore!!!" Classic!


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Message deleted by HoldenV8


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Message deleted by HoldenV8


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Gioяgos, you ought to be ashamed of yourself. Give yourself an uppercut.

But then again, you're only saying what you believe and I can't knock you for that so forget the uppercut. Have a yiros & a Coopers Pale Ale instead.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Barcelona Olympic Stadium:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Sydney olympic Stadium:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

HoldenV8 said:


> Gioяgos, you ought to be ashamed of yourself. Give yourself an uppercut.
> 
> But then again, you're only saying what you believe and I can't knock you for that so forget the uppercut. Have a yiros & a Coopers Pale Ale instead.


Funny man you are indeed.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

You can tell how more expensive Sydney Olympic Stadium looks compared to the rest. Just by looking at it and how much effort put into construction. It looks massive and has the technological grunt like a V12.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes. Its a shame they totally dropped the ball in terms of aesthetics.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

They did add the movable seats. 
Rugby one day, AFL the next day.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

What a flattering image...
Ill take a Calatrava thanks:


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

But still. it will never be like that ever again. 

It's like saying Sydney is still stuck in the Olympic days. Most of our efforts is to focus on utilising the venues regularly through sporting and cultural events. 

It is why Telstra Stadium removed the two sides to improve shelter and water irrigation from rain. Much more economical in long term and better for patron's experience.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

What has utilisation got to do with the architecture? 
































































The Athens stadium is very well utilised presently if I may add.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Everytime I see Athens, I like it less and less. I know this sounds like a flaming, but I just think the roof, which admittedly is very nice in its own right, fits so poorly with the eastern european style bowl that it's almost a crime against humanity.

However, I think it's the best out of the choices for best Olympic stadium. The stadium itself looks crap, but the roof is so iconic - compared to the generic grey monster of technology that is the Sydney one, and the two dull faces of Barcelona and Atlanta - that it alone gives the Athens stadium a clear edge.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually, it would have fitted better as Calatrava designed the roof however so the roof could survive high winds, it was altered. Still very similar but it sits higher. 

Personally though, I think it fits well on the bowl which by the way allows for the best possible viewing angles. 


































Me really digs the bowl. Its smooth looking.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

[QUOTE='[Gioяgos]Me really digs the bowl. Its smooth looking.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, it does, and that's part of the problem for me.

The bowl is the super bland no-nonesense straight lines bowl we've seen so many places. While the roof has sweeping lines and wind blown arches all over the place. These two styles haven't, in my opinion, been incorporated well enough into eachother, which makes the roof and stadium itself look detached from one another. It doesn't look like a stadium, it looks like a stadium (/bowl) with a roof on top. Which is a pity for the roof design and for the stadium as a whole.

Still, as I said, as an Olympic stadium, it wipes the floor with the 3 others mentioned here.

As a stadium in itself, I by far prefer the Sydney one. It looks like a really well-made actual modern stadium. The sort you'd go to to watch a footy (I know, they aren't big on European football in Oz ) every other weekend. However, an Olympic stadium should be iconic, and not necesserily practical looking (although it of course has to be practical in functionality). Sydney fails in this category, in my opinion. It looks like any 9other big modern stadium, both with the "wings" it had for the Olynpics, and without them.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

What i don't like about the roof is that it's too small and very economical. The strings which connects the roof and the hanger. And the steel used is actually hollow beams. They didn't use extensive materials at all. It looks very rushed and hasn't added the finishing touch to it. It is too streamlined to give a more sophisticated appeal to show off its worth. 

What i mean by the roof that it's small is that compared to the size of the stadium bowl, it just overwealms it. There is no reconcile between both except for colours.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

dear mods...keep an eye out for this thread..the athens stadium has resurfaced...along with its usual bunch


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Sydney Olympic Park









Darling Harbour Exhibition and Entertainment Centre-Volleyball,Boxing and Weightlifting









Sydney Olympic Stadium-Track/Field (cap 114,000)









(post games mode)









Sydney Superdome-Gymnastics(cap 21,000)


















Sydney Aquatic Centre -Swimming cap 18,000









Dunc Gray Velodrome-Cycling 6,000









Bondi Beach Stadium -Volleyball (10,000)









Sydney Football Stadium -Football (45,000)









Sydney Tennis Centre-Tennis (10,000)


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

IMO all except Sydney 's stadium have a kind of monumental architecture. 
Here are more of Athens:


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh please!
Posting soooo many huge pics is worthless and makes it really hard to navigate!

btw ,from these 4, Athens by far 
Beijing 2008 is only in 2 years though and judging by the renderings i've seen ,the venues will be awesome! (except maybe for that Olympic Stadium which although i find unique, personally i don't like it)


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

MILIUX said:


> What i don't like about the roof is that it's too small and very economical. The strings which connects the roof and the hanger. And the steel used is actually hollow beams. They didn't use extensive materials at all. It looks very rushed and hasn't added the finishing touch to it. It is too streamlined to give a more sophisticated appeal to show off its worth.


Looks rushed? Um ok...This was a feet.









As for all venues as a whole, what compares to using not only the first ever modern olympic stadium but also the FIRST EVER olympic stadium which is more than 2000 years old? 

Not to mention the fact that even the head of the Australian IOC told the media that Athens facilites where the best ever.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

You see the metallic holding mark going vertical? On the main frame. That means the steel is actually hollow like oil barrel.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

What is your point though?


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

I don't remember waht Sydney's stadium looks like.. Atlanta's was something PoMo with random towers (again I don't quite remember) and Barcelona was said to be a great success.

I'm basically torn between Athens and Barcelona.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Filip said:


> I don't remember waht Sydney's stadium looks like..


I think that says it all.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

[Gioяgos];10215727 said:


> The legacy of the Games means alot in Athensm it has been left with one of the best airports in the world, one of the best subway systems in the world and a large boost in tourism (which has always been high anyway).
> 
> If you want to talk about looks, then lets go.


Yes the legacy of the game brought infrastructure but how can you justify building permanant stadiums like Velendrome, hockey stadiums and so on when they are hardly used? Sydney even had temporary stadium at Bondi Beach. 

Loans from EU's long term investment bank. EIU. 
http://europa.eu/bulletin/en/200406/p110015.htm

1 billion Euro. See that Greece had the biggest chunk of loan?

Then Greece after the Olympics:
http://hellenicnews.com/readnews.html?lang=US&newsid=4029


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

MILIUX said:


> The fact that it is not well used (majority of the venues, not just olympic stadium).


I don't understand where you are getting this information from? How can you still maintain that the Olympic stadium is not well used? Especially when there is so much evidance disproving those claims. It is used weekly actually. Two of Greece's biggest soccer clubs play there and get major crowds. One team(AEK) is in the Champions League, and the other team(Panathinaikos) plays in the UEFA Cup. Not to mention Greek league games. There are times when the stadium is used twice a week(once for Champions League and another time for the Greek league).

This summer it also hosted concerts from the likes of Shakira and Pearl Jam. 

As for the Olympic indoor Hall, it is(and was before the Olympics) the home to the basketball club of Panathinaikos, who are one of the best basketball teams in Europe. They play both Greek league and Euroleague matches in that arena. So it definantly is also well used.

Say what you will about some of the Olympic venues of Athens, but there is no way that the main Olympic Stadium or the Olympic indoor hall can be considered a "white elephants". 

Whether you like Sydney's Olympic venues more than those of Athens is your opinion. But please dont make totally un-supportable claims such as those.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

MILIUX said:


> how can you justify building permanant stadiums like Velendrome


By hosting this:
http://www.euro2006.org.gr/



MILIUX said:


> hockey stadiums and so on when they are hardly used?


The hockey stadium is part* Helliniko Olympic Complex,* destined to be *redeveloped into Europes Largest park*. 



MILIUX said:


> Loans from EU's long term investment bank. EIU.
> http://europa.eu/bulletin/en/200406/p110015.htm


You make it sound like wasted money. It is not. 1 Billion dollars got us one of the worlds best public transport systems (which let me add ran 100% on schedule during the games unlike in Sydney) which is used every day by busy Athens commuters and is even being expanded. 

Athens was an Olympic city, ofcourse any EU nation should expect EU funding during such a massive event. 

Greece didnt host Olympics to make money. Greece hosted them to give new life to the games by bringing them home, and mission accomplished. Finally the games where reacquainted with thier roots after over 100 years. If I were to win gold anywhere in the world, Athens would be the place, surrounded by the ancient spirit of the games.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Are you telling me that 36 or so purposely built arenas are well used? I don't believe that. From the reaction what i'm getting in preperation for London 2012, they are learning from Athens about extravegant spending which only ends up having empty arenas. 

http://www.redpepper.org.uk/pdf/ReyesOlympics.pdf

Aren't they actually doing mass privitisation reforms to try and sell them to private firms so it lessens the buren on government's fiscal expenditure? 100 million dollar a year is a fair amount of government spending.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

When did I ever say that 36 where well utilized? Plenty are poorly utilized but hey thats life. 

I dont expect to have an equestrian centre used day in day out nor do I expect a Baseball stadium in Greece to attract mega crowds. 

Fact of the matter is, your blowing this out of proportion. The venues that should be filled are, and the ones that shouldnt have plans (like I said about Helliniko).


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

[Gioяgos];10216718 said:


> By hosting this:
> http://www.euro2006.org.gr/


Running a 4 day event out of 365 days a year is not what i call a financially 'Break Even" point. 



> The hockey stadium is part* Helliniko Olympic Complex,* destined to be *redeveloped into Europes Largest park*.


Isn't that actually backing up my statement? The arenas are so financially unsustainable in current form that it has to be redeveloped for private operatives?



> You make it sound like wasted money. It is not. 1 Billion dollars got us one of the worlds best public transport systems (which let me add ran 100% on schedule during the games unlike in Sydney) which is used every day by busy Athens commuters and is even being expanded.


Building 36 extravegant stadiums instead of feeding the poor is what i call incompetant in highest form. It's almost like propaganda machine to showcase 15 days of madness then realising that it's not really that great after all since there are still people in poverty who can't even use the stadiums. 



> Athens was an Olympic city, ofcourse any EU nation should expect EU funding during such a massive event.


Tell me why other European country's taxpayer funds should be spent on Greek? What is there in return?



> Greece didnt host Olympics to make money. Greece hosted them to give new life to the games by bringing them home, and mission accomplished. Finally the games where reacquainted with thier roots after over 100 years. If I were to win gold anywhere in the world, Athens would be the place, surrounded by the ancient spirit of the games.


World driven in ideology is like opium of _en masse._


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

[Gioяgos];10216814 said:


> When did I ever say that 36 where well utilized? Plenty are poorly utilized but hey thats life.
> 
> I dont expect to have an equestrian centre used day in day out nor do I expect a Baseball stadium in Greece to attract mega crowds.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, your blowing this out of proportion. The venues that should be filled are, and the ones that shouldnt have plans (like I said about Helliniko).


That is the essence of my argument over the last 3 pages. Why didn't the Greek authority think about long term aspects of utilising their arenas? You mentioned it that the Olympics wasn't there to make money but if the arenas are only going to be briefly used during the games & in post-games period, why spend so much money on those arenas. If i was a treasurer i would build temporary arenas for those which will not be financially viable after the games and funnel those funds to build more city infrastructure like more subways or highways or whatever. 

You will save billions of Euros. And the fact that they are keeping them afloat at a taxpayer's expence costing 100 million Euro annually is rediculous.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

> Isn't that actually backing up my statement? The arenas are so financially unsustainable in current form that it has to be redeveloped for private operatives?


What was Athens ment to do? Not bring the Olympics home? What are you getting at... 




> Building 36 extravegant stadiums instead of feeding the poor is what i call incompetant in highest form. It's almost like propaganda machine to showcase 15 days of madness then realising that it's not really that great after all since there are still people in poverty who can't even use the stadiums.


Again, Athens needed such venues to host the Olympics. I dont see what the poor have to do with the running of the Olympic Games. Still trying to work out who the people in poverty are though. 



> Tell me why other European country's taxpayer funds should be spent on Greek? What is there in return?


I suggest you learn how the EU works.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

MILIUX said:


> That is the essence of my argument over the last 3 pages. Why didn't the Greek authority think about long term aspects of utilising their arenas? You mentioned it that the Olympics wasn't there to make money but if the arenas are only going to be briefly used during the games & in post-games period, why spend so much money on those arenas. If i was a treasurer i would build temporary arenas for those which will not be financially viable after the games and funnel those funds to build more city infrastructure like more subways or highways or whatever.
> 
> You will save billions of Euros. And the fact that they are keeping them afloat at a taxpayer's expence costing 100 million Euro annually is rediculous.


No one is denying the lack of vision. It was due to the political crap that threatened the organisation of the games. I for one know that much more could and should have been done to ensure the proper use of all facilities after the games. This isnt the case for many venues but for the major venues that really did cost alot, they are all well utilized. 

The fact is everything should turn out fine when all is sorted. 

If this is what you wanted to hear - *Well done Sydney for the post games planning, sounds like it worked a treat.* :applause:


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

[Gioяgos];10216927 said:


> MILIUX said:
> 
> 
> > What was Athens ment to do? Not bring the Olympics home? What are you getting at...
> ...


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

[Gioяgos];10216977 said:


> No one is denying the lack of vision. It was due to the political crap that threatened the organisation of the games. I for one know that much more could and should have been done to ensure the proper use of all facilities after the games. This isnt the case for many venues but for the major venues that really did cost alot, they are all well utilized.


Sydney had issues as well but after very strong marketing for arts and culture (eg. Superdome, Sydney Entertainment Centre, Telstra Stadium), it eventually became worthwhile. It is why majority of the major arenas like Telstra Stadium and Superdome are multi-purpose to set foot in new niche markets. Superdome can hold basketball game one day, party the next day, concert the day after and ball room after that. The versatility should have been the focus. 

Yes the Calatrava's roof can be appealing but that is not a marketing material for the rest of less-used arenas which need clients to fill it.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

You are very right in your first paragraph and I totally agree (as I did before). 


> Yes the Calatrava's roof can be appealing but that is not a marketing material for the rest of less-used arenas which need clients to fill it.


I dont think its about getting clients to fill the less used arena, I think it is about the lack of fore-planning. The OAKA complex is fine, it is well utilized as has been established but as we get into the smaller arenas we get some ones which arnt used at all and which as you say should have been temporary. 

I am not arguing with you here, but on the topic, during the Olympic games I think the Athens venues where better, but I guess thats opinion.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Zorba said:


> I don't understand where you are getting this information from? How can you still maintain that the Olympic stadium is not well used? Especially when there is so much evidance disproving those claims. It is used weekly actually. Two of Greece's biggest soccer clubs play there and get major crowds. One team(AEK) is in the Champions League, and the other team(Panathinaikos) plays in the UEFA Cup. Not to mention Greek league games. There are times when the stadium is used twice a week(once for Champions League and another time for the Greek league).
> 
> This summer it also hosted concerts from the likes of Shakira and Pearl Jam.
> 
> ...


*Still awaiting response*:|


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

One more thing I'd like to mention in relation to the debt Athens has pilled up after the Olympics. 

The debt will eventually go away. Greece has a fast growing economy, which is currently the fastest growing of all Euro block nations. Debt is only temporary, but Athens is permenantly going to be left with a modern transportation system of trams, metros, buses, and trolleys, will be(and already is) more business friendly country, and has some of the world most modern venues. Not to mention the fact that the city is much cleaner than ever before.

Those things will stay with Greece long after the debt is alleviated. Which is why in the long run the Olympics will prove to be the best tihing that ever happened to Greece. Compare athens in 1996 to Athens in 2006 to get a better picture of what I mean. 

Those are my two cents on the issue.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Poor Atlanta...noone's got a single nice word to write et:


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

OMG do have to join this arguement 2 years after I left it?

I have never before read such trollup shit. Some of the assertions made in here are crazy. I have to say I can't be bothered with the whole Olympics thing anymore. People will see what they want to see and remember what they want to remember. Just beacuse some turd of an official says something does not make it true. We should all remember that. :colagte:


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Well this is quite funny... At the start everybody told us we will not mad it!!!... It will be a katastophe... Then we made it, and we made it excellent... Now everybody say we made too much... I bet i am not the only one who sees the irony in that?... Quite funny...


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its ok, I think that we should let this toally blow over. It is unnecessary really.


----------



## Eureka! (Jun 7, 2006)

^^^ I think the Athens main stadium looks better. It's modern and I like the arches. I don't like the things on the side of the Telstra Stadium. That's just my opinion of the main stadium only. Looks like this thread has turned into a bitch fight. Other Sydney facilities like the aquatic centre were better.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Its ok, It hasnt turned into a bitchfight, honestly.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

Don't want to revive this dead topic, but I felt I had to post these two pictures of the suites in OAKA, to show all the non-believers that the stadium does actually have suites and a VIP section.



















There are more photos, but these are the only ones I could find so quickly.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

To be honest, I've seen better luxury boxes.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

^^
So have I, but thats not the point.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> To be honest, I've seen better luxury boxes.


Must you criticise everything about Greece?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I don't critcize everything about Greece. It's a great country, I just stated my opinion on those IKEA luxury boxes.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

And I respect that, but no one said it was the best luxury box (and no one even used the word luxury), it just seems you find every chance to shoot Greece down. 

Oh well.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

^^
Calm down. We all love Kampfy on this site.:hug:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks, and I love Greece and Otto. IMO Klinsi should become Greece's next head coach.


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

^^
That would be nice if he would ever take the job But I doubt he would want to coach Greece.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Zorba said:


> ^^
> Calm down. We all love Kampfy on this site.:hug:


I love him too and I agree with most of his opinions...I just think some of his comments are uncalled for.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Awesome pic!
Good find.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

[Gioяgos];10278505 said:


> Awesome pic!
> Good find.


yeah...have many more..busy designing a basic aquatic centre with a roof for the OAKA complex..not huge in capacity but very simplistic and calatravaesque..so it might fit in well with OAKA..will PM u a sneak peak of the design


----------



## Zorba (Sep 7, 2005)

My uncles appartment has an amazing close up view of the entire OAKA complex. Today I noticed that they might have put a new coat of paint or shine on the roofs of the basketball and swimming arenas.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds good Mo. 

And Zorba that could very well be the case now that Athens is heading into the winter months and the harsh summer sun seems to be disappearing.


----------



## bobo_greek (Apr 16, 2006)

awesome the grass has grown around the complex


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Gioяgos, do you have this one in your collection? I'd be surprised if you didn't actually.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I have every plan ever produced in my collection. 
Why do you ask?


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

No reason actually, was just curious if you had seen that one.


----------



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)

*YOUR FAV OLYMPIC TORCH*

BEIJING 2008








TORINO 2006








ATHENS 2004








SALT LAKE CITY 2002








SYDNEY 2000








NAGANO 1998








ATLANTA 1996








LILLEHAMMER 1994








BERCELONA 1992








ALBERTVILLE 1990








SEOUL 1988


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I love Athens, its so elegant and symbolic of the Olympics.
I don't mind Beijing either.


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

nagano :banana: athens, torino, sydney & salt lake city


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Athens, Beijing, and maybe Nagano.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

2000. but what does this have to do with stadiums and sport arenas?


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Sydney, Athens, Beijing, Atlanta, Nagano, Salt Lake.

I have no idea what Torino or Albertville was thinking.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Athens
'cause it reminds me on an olive leaf


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Athens


----------



## bing222 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sydney 2000 like cool


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

LILLEHAMMER


----------



## julio ruix (Feb 2, 2006)

Athens, Beijing & Torino


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the Beijing One!





Link


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

so has the torch relay started yet?


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Torino for me


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's the torch for the Olympics in Moscow 1980:









Olympics in Los Angeles 1984:










Here you can see all the torches from the Olympic history:

http://photo.torchrelay.beijing2008.cn/subject-214035330.html


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

The Athens one.


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

Beijing is my favourite


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Thens One...

This should had been a pol


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Favorite olympic cauldron*

Which is your favorite olympic cauldron?

Seoul:



















Barcelona:



















Atlanta:



















Sydney:



















Athens:


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Got to be Atlanta... lol

Nah, I'll choose Athens but Sydney is damn nice too.


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Definately a tie between Sydney and Athens. Not only do the have great cauldrons, but the way they were lit is fantastic. Athens with it swinging down, and Sydney with it being below a pool of water, then rising up around Cathy Freeman, and then travelling up through the stands to the top of the stadium. AMAZING. I was only 11 at the time, and i still remember that moment so vividly


----------



## anapplefellonmyhead (Dec 23, 2006)

Sydney for me. Maybe not actually the cauldron during the games itself, but for the way it was lit. I think that image of Freeman holding the torch with the waterfall behind and the cauldron rising up around her is one of the most iconic in Olympic history. I'll remember that for a long time.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

All were good at their times, with the exception of Atlanta. It looks like a prison on fire.hno:


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

Barcelona... Because of the way it was lit:


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Picture of 2008 cauldron anyone?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I love Atlanta's...the scaffolding and the cauldron that looks like a McDonald's fries pack..excellent.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

Dallasbrink said:


> Picture of 2008 cauldron anyone?


 It's still the top secret. As the director said, right now only 10 person in China know what it looks like.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

But we all know that Barcelona 's arrow fall out of the cauldron, outside of the stadium!!:lol:

I' d rather prefer this one..so perfect music. A heartbeat becomes a rythm and all the stadium audience is clapping in the rythm of the heartbeat..Goose bumps!


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Sydney for the win


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Mr. Fusion said:


> Barcelona... Because of the way it was lit:


I voted Barcelona for the same raison...even if the arrow missed the target.





Albertville 1992 wasn't bad: it looked like a....
The little boy is François Cyril Grange, brother of Jean Baptiste Grange


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

AATAATAATAAT said:


> It's still the top secret. As the director said, right now only 10 person in China know what it looks like.


Why, are they afraid someone will copy them?


----------



## Mr. Fusion (Jul 1, 2006)

somataki said:


> But we all know that Barcelona 's arrow fall out of the cauldron, outside of the stadium!!:lol:





eomer said:


> I voted Barcelona for the same raison...even if the arrow missed the target.


You have to admire the creativity and that archer had some balls attempting it on a global stage.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Macca-GC said:


> Definately a tie between Sydney and Athens. Not only do the have great cauldrons, but the way they were lit is fantastic. Athens with it swinging down, and Sydney with it being below a pool of water, then rising up around Cathy Freeman, and then travelling up through the stands to the top of the stadium. AMAZING. I was only 11 at the time, and i still remember that moment so vividly


I remember it too... gave me chills up my spine. Easily the best.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't know how many of you would remember the 'Pause' as Sydney's cauldron rose out of the water....looked fantastic rising around Cathy Freeman...then it moved back and started it's angled rise to the top of the grandstand..then a pedestal rising to hold it at the top. Yet that pause made everyone hold their breath..imagine if it had just stuck there....I understand it was a computer glitch....some seconds but another Olympic trivia moment. The Cauldron stands beside the stadium now on many random steel poles??? as a fountain....Personaly I think the pedestal as used during the games would have been better....


----------



## *Jarrod (Mar 30, 2005)

I think the Atlanta games were just a huge mess...

But I think Athens is beautiful.


----------



## mr.x (Jul 30, 2004)

Athens and Sydney are a tie for best.



What was so good about Seoul? A dozen doves that were released during the peace segment of the opening ceremony were killed when the cauldron was lit:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

What's your opinion?

Athens 1896 Panathinaikos









Paris 1900 Velodrom









St. Louis 1904









London 1908 White City Stadium









Stockholm 1912









Antwerp 1920









Paris 1924









Amsterdam 1928 Olympic Stadium









Los Angeles 1932/1984









Berlin Olympic Stadium









London 1948 Wembley Stadium









Helsinki 1952 Olympic Stadium









Melbourne 1956









Rome 1960 Olympic Stadium









Tokio 1964 Olympic Stadium










Mexico City 1968








Munich 1972 Olympic Stadium









Montreal 1976









Moscow 1980









Seoul 1988









Barcelona 1992 Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys









1996 Atlanta









2000 Sydney Stadium Australia









2004 Athens Olympic Stadium Spyridon Louis









2008 Beijing National Stadium


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i like Munich, Montreal and Beijing


----------



## bthj (Jan 2, 2008)

Amsterdam, cause it is the only one for which the architect (Jan Wils) won a golden olympic medal.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Munich got it right.

Of the last three Sydney's doesn't pretend to be a masterpiece; it is, like London's stadium will be, a functional arena.

Athens' looked incredible from the inside but I thought it still looked like an ugly grey concrete bowl with a roof slid over it from the outside.

Beijing's is a fantastic stadium but doesn't really appeal to me aesthetically. It's a beast rather than a beauty, but it is unique and will prove to be one of the best stadiums in the world.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Prejudiced Poll!!*

GEWinnen, your posting isn't fair!! 

The photos of Barcelona's Montjuic Staidum and Athens' OAKA are MUCH LARGER than the rest. Obviously, you are trying to influence the results of the poll! 

 

St. Louis!!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I love Montreal's!


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

RobH said:


> Athens' looked incredible from the inside but I thought it still looked like an ugly grey concrete bowl with a roof slid over it from the outside.


Τhe main stadium is actyally a concrete bowl. Don t forget how this stadium looked like before 2004:



















And the roof actually was bulit at the sides and then slid over it!
But I don't see why it looks bad!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh yes, I know that. I remember well the 70 page thread on Gamesbids of photos of the roof being moved into place!!

I was just saying that, from the outside, the bowl isn't very well "dressed"; though from the inside its humble origins look a lot less obvious


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

Just curious, is the metal exterior of the beijing olympic stadium stronger than former WTC's exterior steel?


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah, I've never thought that Athens was anything spectacular. Just a fancy roof.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Scba said:


> Yeah, I've never thought that Athens was anything spectacular. Just a fancy roof.


Without Beijing, which olympic stadium was something spectacular without roof?


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

We have to make a choice; it's not because we prefer some stadiums over others that the others necessarily look bad, we simply have to eliminate. @potiz81: If I have to choose between the Athens and Munich stadion bowl, I choose the latter. Same goes for the roof, which by the way fits better with the bowl than in the Athens' one. But that's my personal taste.

Unfortunately some people seem to prefer a stadium over another one for nationalistic rather than esthetic reasons. Luckily they are the exceptions.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

potiz81 said:


> Without Beijing, which olympic stadium was something spectacular without roof?


Interesting but somewhat simplistic remark. But what do you mean by "spectacular"? Architecturally?

Several Olympic stadiums looked spectacular without a roof. For other ones this roof is an essential part of the design.

By the way, cut away Bejing's roof and the remaining facade will be nothing more than a gimmick. And I wouldn't want to look at it from the air, at least now the roof hides the somewhat disappointing bowl.


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

Montreal's is an architectural masterpiece. It incorporates organic architecture and is currently the world's tallest inclined tower at 175m.


















Honourable mentions to Sydney and Munich.


----------



## .:Azzurro:. (Nov 21, 2007)

*Munich!!*
Montreal
Athens
Beijing
Berlin


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

I agree about the architecture of Montréal's Olympic Stadium (I visited it back in 2004) but I still think other Olympic stadiums looked better on the inside.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Scba said:


> Yeah, I've never thought that Athens was anything spectacular. Just a fancy roof.



Exactly. Just a good paste-up job. 

The fancy roof takes your attention away from the humdrum bowl.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

sorry if mentioned before. Sydneys Olympic stadium was biggest ever?
110,000 cap (114,714) for opening ceromony!
after olympics reduced seating to 83,500.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

The exterior of Montreal's is very nice, but the inside - yikes. Got even worse when it was converted to baseball. 

There's some downright scary areas around the scoreboard, but I couldn't find any pics right now.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

munich, especially considering the year it was built
athens is good too


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal. It looks like aliens just landed in their space ship. Not the nicest place to watch sports, but the most spectacular design.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> Τhe main stadium is actyally a concrete bowl. Don t forget how this stadium looked like before 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 SOOOO TRUE!


----------



## Anberlin (Aug 11, 2007)

Munich
Sydney (prefer it now than what it was during the Olympics)
Beijing


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Los Angeles 
Munich
Sydney


----------



## ingstad (Nov 6, 2007)

Big thread 
My favourite is *Sydney* (but also _Montreal_ and _Munich_ are masterpieces).
I think that these percentages are the result of the visive impact that the roof of a stadium has.
The roof of stadium, nowaday, gives personality and recognizability to the entire structure.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

ingstad said:


> Big thread
> 
> I think that these percentages are the result of the visive impact that the roof of a stadium has.
> The roof of stadium, nowaday, gives personality and recognizability to the entire structure.


:applause:


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

ingstad said:


> Big thread
> My favourite is *Sydney* (but also _Montreal_ and _Munich_ are masterpieces).
> I think that these percentages are the result of the visive impact that the roof of a stadium has.
> The roof of stadium, nowaday, gives personality and recognizability to the entire structure.


If the roof is the most important factor for voting, then I don't see why Sydney blows Munich, Bejing and Athens away.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

1896 Athens, 1912 Stockholm, 1936 Berlin, 1972 Munic, 1976 Montreal are the best of all times. I like also 2000 Sydney, 2004 Athens.

Bejing is horrible, very ugly. Ugliest of all times.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Kuvvaci said:


> 1896 Athens, 1912 Stockholm, 1936 Berlin, 1972 Munic, 1976 Montreal are the best of all times. I like also 2000 Sydney, 2004 Athens.
> 
> Bejing is horrible, very ugly. Ugliest of all times.


Glad to see another Stockholm fan. If I had known it would only get one vote (by Quintana I guess) I would have voted for it myself, because I think it deserves better, considering that e.g. Mexico got 6 votes (!) I'm pretty sure all 6 voters are Mexican.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> Ugliest of all times.


Ugliness is in the eye of the beholder. 

Seriously, mine are:

1. Munich
2. Montreal (altho the inside is quite gloomy)
3. Beijing


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to give it to Munich, just an absolute masterpiece, Montreal and Rome and the original Athens stadiums are wonderful as well. And I have to say there is something about Stockholm but I can't put my finger on it.

Munich
Montreal
Rome


----------



## OEincorparated (Jul 22, 2007)

Montreal by far.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

sydney is winning because people from Austrialia are voting on it. Because even a blind person can see how common and boring the stadium is.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Mmmm. Methinks someone can't accept an opinion different to his own (I voted Munich btw)


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Munich, it would look current even today.

Edit: Who voted for Atlanta? Does Ted Turner post here?


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

Munich is the best, i have been to it and it is beautiful!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Munich, because although many years passed, it still looks so new.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bobby3 said:


> Munich, it would look current even today.
> 
> Edit: Who voted for Atlanta? Does Ted Turner post here?


 I doubt it.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Bobby3 said:


> Munich, it would look current even today.
> 
> Edit: Who voted for Atlanta? Does Ted Turner post here?



 After this poll we have to ask for the worst olympic stadium ever....


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^Thats easy, its obviously Atlanta


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Atlanta is the worst by far. It could be a stadium of 70's or 80's, but not the one that had to host the celebration of 100 years of the Games.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

RobH said:


> Indeed, it served its function.


Every single olympic stadium from 1896 untill 2004 served perfectly its function. But I think the host city of the celebration 100-years of the games should and could give something more at the main stadium...


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Yrmom247 said:


> That article has nothing to do with the Heliniko Olympic complex.


What about the Hellenikon complex? Do you know which facilities are hosted there?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

A short clip for Munich (new version)


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Softball, Baseball, Field Hockey.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

GunnerJacket said:


> Essentially I agree with you, but it remains that it was Athens' own fault they didn't earn the right. Their bid was riddled with flaws in terms of funding and accommodations for venues, including some issues that remained of concern to the IOC right up until 2004. Atlanta may not have had a great bid, but they had the best bid at the time according to those who made the decision. Maybe Athens' organizers at the time were too cocky and simply assumed they'd win the games on sympathy alone, I can't really say. Bottom line, Athens did not prove themselves the best choice for those particular games, and that's not Atlanta's fault.


Atlanta did not have the best technical bid, but they sold the city and the bid unbelievably well, combined with a better infrastructure situation than Athens got them the games. In US bidding Minneapolis had a better bid on the basic criteria, venues and infrastructure, as did Toronto on the international level. But neither did a very good job of putting a vision on their bid, Atlanta had a "new South" idea that was marketed very well to the IOC and it paid off. 

As for the Centennial Stadium, reuse I feel more than warrants the design choices, dropping to a 45,000 seat venue that gets used 90 times a year is a lot better than what has happened with many other Olympic venues. A lot of people complain about the London design even though it is very responsibly designed for use after the games, and the second tier could be easily reused by Chicago should they win 2016. I liked the original better, but this is much cheaper, just as effective and allows for much more reuse.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Yrmom247 said:


> Softball, Baseball, Field Hockey.


A lot more than these 3 you mention. 



KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> 25/7/2008, The x-international airport "Hellenikon", there will be the biggest urban park of Europe. The "Metropolitan Park of Athens". Photos by *dimlou* (www.airliners.gr).


So what exactly are you trying to say about the Hellenikon?


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> A lot more than these 3 you mention.
> 
> 
> 
> So what exactly are you trying to say about the Hellenikon?


 That it looks like crap right now.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Yrmom247 said:


> That it looks like crap right now.


Says who?


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> Says who?


 Says I and an article I read on another forum. And don't you have eyes? I'm not saying it's not going to look good I'm saying it doesn't now. And for an Olympic venue site to even look like this







at any time of it's existence is in my opinion disrespectful.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Atlanta was not the ugliest or the worst, but definitely not the best either. Okay, legacy-wise they did a good job, but with its design predestined for baseball a big part of the spectators had to turn their heads to the right all the time to watch the action. I wouldn't call that the perfect Olympic stadium.

And I definitely wouldn't call the 1996 Olympics the best. To the contrary, I seem to remember sth about terrible organisation...


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Yrmom247 said:


> Says me and an article I read on another forum. And don't you have eyes? I'm not saying it's not going to look good I'm saying it doesn't now. And for an Olympic venue site to even look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want my advise, do the following:

A) Stop believing blindly everything you read on the net. A stair with graffity = Total chaos.

B) IF you want to debate with someone, first learn few things about the subject you are debating and then act, like you acting right now.


----------



## rover3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> And I definitely wouldn't call the 1996 Olympics the best. To the contrary, I seem to remember sth about terrible organisation...


It was *the BEST *up to that time. It was the sour-grapes Greeks who bad-mouthed Atlanta since they couldn't even get 1996!!

Yes, the Centennial Games found their home in Atlanta -- and Athens, GA -- where the women's volleyball prelims and soccer finals were held!! 

So even in 1996, the gracious city of Atlanta accommodated the Greeks more than once, yet those fermented-grapes Greeks were anythin but gracious. Ha!!


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

^^ Hostility and generalizations hno:


----------



## Smo (Apr 15, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Stadium: Sydney
> Park / complex: Munih (and London 2012  )


Stadium: Sydney - definitely agree
Park / complex: Munich - definitely agree
(and London 2012  - we can only hope so


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

rover3 said:


> It was *the BEST *up to that time. It was the sour-grapes Greeks who bad-mouthed Atlanta since they couldn't even get 1996!!
> 
> Yes, the Centennial Games found their home in Atlanta -- and Athens, GA -- where the women's volleyball prelims and soccer finals were held!!
> 
> So even in 1996, the gracious city of Atlanta accommodated the Greeks more than once, yet those fermented-grapes Greeks were anythin but gracious. Ha!!


Ooooh Mighty Ame-ri-ca, thou tru-ly art the grea-test!

I'm not even talking about the accusations of corruption. I'm not talking about the hyper-commercialization, since it had the advantage of saving tax payers' money. Come on, don't you remember computer problems, huge traffic problems... If you need to believe they were the greatest of all time, to keep your patriottic feelings intact, okay then. But I'm sure many people would disagree, Samaranch being one of them.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> If you want my advise, do the following:
> 
> A) Stop believing blindly everything you read on the net. A stair with graffity = Total chaos.
> 
> B) IF you want to debate with someone, first learn few things about the subject you are debating and then act, like you acting right now.


 I'm not talking about what it will look like in the future I'm talking about what it looks like now. And in that sense I've done my research; also pretty sure that if I were to go there and tour the center, I'd find more than just the walkway bridge with graffiti.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> Ooooh Mighty Ame-ri-ca, thou tru-ly art the grea-test!
> 
> I'm not even talking about the accusations of corruption. I'm not talking about the hyper-commercialization, since it had the advantage of saving tax payers' money. Come on, don't you remember computer problems, huge traffic problems... If you need to believe they were the greatest of all time, to keep your patriottic feelings intact, okay then. But I'm sure many people would disagree, Samaranch being one of them.


 Samaranch is from Spain and Barcelona hosted the previous Olympics. Of course he's going to be biased if there's even one flaw. Atlanta had a couple of flaws yes. But all of the permanent venues are still in use till this day! Atlanta even used an actual river for kayak. I think Atlanta did a hell of a job considering the city only had about 425,000 people living in it's city limits at the time.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Yrmom247 said:


> Samaranch can eat poo. he's from Spain. Barcelona hosted the previous Olympics. Of course he's going to be biased.


Okay, I can't beat that kind of intelligence, mom and rover. No further arguments needed: Atlanta were the best Olympic Games ever recorded. Amen to that.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

So far the best Host for the actual summer Olympic Games is Athens. But other then hosting. Before and after are in my opinion rather infamous. And definitely not the best.


----------



## miguelon (Oct 25, 2006)

my vote goes to Sydney, because of capacity, Munich and Athens a tie in second

Atlanta has to be the worst stadium, (at least since de 70's)


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

Chimaera said:


> Ooooh Mighty Ame-ri-ca, thou tru-ly art the grea-test!
> 
> I'm not even talking about the accusations of corruption. I'm not talking about the hyper-commercialization, since it had the advantage of saving tax payers' money. Come on, don't you remember computer problems, huge traffic problems... If you need to believe they were the greatest of all time, to keep your patriottic feelings intact, okay then. But I'm sure many people would disagree, Samaranch being one of them.


Please don't judge the country via 1 or 2 people, or better yet their message board alter-egos.

Likewise, don't judge Atlanta's event on select opinions of hyperbole and speculation. Accusations of corruption never amounted to anything illegal or beyond the realm of pratices employed by other bidding nations. (I had some contentions with some aspects myself, but there was no blatant illegal action proven, to my knowledge.) As for the traffic, those of us who lived through say it may have been some of the best traffic metro Atlanta has had! So many people stayed away in fear of what was supposed to be a massive, 2-week traffic jam that it never really materialzed. One athlete missed their event due to an error with their driver. A couple busses broke down and were replaced. Overall, however, the efficiency of the games were lauded by the athletes themselves.

Over-commercialized? You bet, and you can thank the IOC for what they permitted. Better still, the over-commercialization of those games led to the tighter rules enforced now. I regret it had to happen that way, but again that's not an Atlanta thing as I suspect it would've happened in any prosperous country having the Centennial Games. Especially Athens.

The park bombing is a sad legacy, but hardly something to hold the City/Games accountable for: A rogue extremist insane enough to feel that's his only recourse to contest legalized abortion. At least he's been captured.

I don't think you'll find many people, even the most ardent Atlantan's, arguing that their games were the best ever, and if they do it's merely tongue-in-cheek or referring just to the games themselves. We freely recognize Atlanta is too small and lacks the natural beauty to provide the same global-scale recreation and tourism. No beach, no huge mountains, limited parks... Is it any wonder our unnofficial slogan is "A great place to live but I wouldn't want to visit there!" :lol: But again, those elements can be considered ancillary to the actual event, no? After all, the actual games went very well.

So, "No, Atlanta's Olympics were not the best ever." But they weren't half as bad as people make them out to be. I wish we had more post-card worhty structures and civic spaces to decorate the event, and there plenty of little things I would've done differently. But that's the benefit of hindsight and more importantly Atlanta didn't try to be something it wasn't, and for that I'm proud.

Now if only they hadn't used pick-up trucks in the opening ceremonies. :|


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I vote for Montreal, Athens and Beijing.

The Sydney stadium doesn't seem that great to me, but twas my favourite games (being a bit nationalistic)


----------



## UK Resident (Jun 13, 2008)

Gaeus said:


> In terms of Stadiums, I love both Beijing and Munich. Both are Architectural wonders. But in terms of ceremonies, Barcelona still by far has the best presentation ever! I don't know which Olympics can top that! Probably Beijing?


There was a discussion on the BBC regarding the Beijing Opening Ceremony. Apparently the BBC has a huge contingent of journalist in and on their way to the games. Anyway, the consensus was that this particular opening ceremony will be the most impressive and extravagant ever. The Chinese have spent mega-bucks on this and the number of performers are in their thousands.

So we all wait with baited breath...

I've got my Sky Plus ready! As I will be at work (around 12:45pm GMT when the BBC broadcast (Beijing is 7 hours ahead right?)!


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

UK Resident said:


> What is so original with this design is that it is a fine balance between solid (expressed by the steel strands) and void (the spaces between the steel strands).


I think some of us simply disagree on the success of that balance. Allow me:


> What this concept does is to give the illusion, from afar, that it is a solid shell form. Only when you progress nearer that it soon becomes apparent that there is more space, more voids than solid forms. It is in fact a very transparent building, both physically and visually.


Additional measures could've been employed to emphasize this transparency, perhaps allowing the upper stands of the arena to be visible from outside. From appearances thus far, the level of spatial transparency is not as dynamic up close versus what I expect when seeing it from afar. 


> What this does is to provide unprecedented fluidity and interaction between a) the urban park outside, b) the outer 'shell' and c) the central core (stadium). The transition between the outside and the inside is blurred. You can imagine people filtering in and out of the steel columns, groups congregating outside and within the interior lattice work etc. It makes for a very public friendly experience.


Again, this may have been the case but I think it failed to match the boldest intent. The nest effect remains a two dimensional shell around the core, so all they've done is taken the transparency that would've been afforded via walls of glass and created a new medium. That it's open air merely replicates the more conventional Grecian collonade/agora design employed heavily between the 20's and 70's. As I've said before, if the nest effect had been expanded to well beyond the frame of the stadium, and deeper into the core, I'd have been more impressed and the level of participation increases dramatically. This is also why I'm dissappointed with the roof, which fails to equal that level of transparency offered by the rest of the shell. 


> Contrast this with standard stadia design, such as Wembley, where you are confronted with a solid wall of bog-standard cladding at the foot of the building. There is no opportunity to filter through physically and visually. No views inside that encourage exploration, no sense of 'layering', just boundaries! These all are concepts that result in wonderful architecture. Concepts that actually create 'space' that people want to spend time in, to feel proud about.


Again, don't confuse different forms and materials to suggest an absence of layers or transition. Emirates and many others feature walls of glass exposing large portions of the concession area and reveal the structure of the stands. In the conventional stadia with four independent stands, often that exterior wall also supported the structure, so what looked like an absence of transition is merely a blunt realization that the core of the structure is right there in front of you. This isn't to deny what BOS is attempting, but to imply the sense of layering in other stadiums is just different.


> See above. The solid/void concept actually brings much more interaction between the stadium and the surrounding park. It's not just a building sitting on it's plot with an impenetrable boundary wall all around. It actually creates spaces for people to congregate.


I'll say the same: See above. Had the playful steel structural elements reached out beyond the 2-dimensional shell this level of connectivity with the park, especially one so vast, would've been much more impressive. Otherwise, the stadium remains a building plopped into a space.


> The structure is actually rather groundbreaking. The steel strands are all encompassing. It doesn't need walls (like Wembley) it doesn't need a separate roof structure (Like Athens), the steel strands also form the structure! What you get is purity of form. No untidy stairwells (like Sydney), separate roofing elements or stands protruding out to complicate the design.
> Structurally, it's also a model for future earthquake-proof design.


While I'll give you the stairwells at Sydney are an exercise in efficiency over grace, your other examples aren't apples-to-apples comparisons. BOS needs walls but chose to employ them differently, And while Athens' roof is an added element, it improved the relationship between that facility and it's context amidst the rest of the park and olympic facilities. The roof at BOS, meanwhile, expresses to me the same degree of function over grace as the stairwells at Sydney. (Thought: Did the roof need to be solid to compenstae for structural concerns with the shell? Hmm...)

I think BOS is a great facility, but I just think it's nowhere near the total architectural achievement other make it out to be. The shell is amazing and I'm sure the amenities and sight-lines are great, but overall it's within normal expectation for a stadium.


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

skyboi said:


> If any City that prospered by hosting the Olympic ,that City should give back to the Greek something as a thankyou gift without them there wouldn't be the Olympic to profit , don't you think ?


Greece is honored in several ways throughout every games, thank you very much. The notariety alone means more to greece than any offering could. More importantly, it took a Frenchman to popularize the idea after the Greek press and governments failed to fully embrace the first revitalization of the games in the mid-1800's.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Yrmom247 said:


> For the record and this is all I'm saying. The walkway is in the second picture. And from google earth the baseball and softball stadiums both look deserted. What seems to be working but no one in sight is the Hellinikon Canoe/Kayak/Slalom. The whole thing looks deserted and the only cars I see are around the indoor halls. Venues are Field Hockey, Canoe/kayak, baseball, softball, basketball/fencing. Recent events that the center hosted.
> 22/02/2008: Tourism & Property Show, 26/09/2007: 3rd Athens Tuning Show 2007, 25/07/2007: The Original Blues Brothers Band are back to Greece!


Oh boy here we ago again, didn't you said *yesterday* that i am off-topic (although my comments were a respond to yours original off-topic comments)
and that i should stay on-topic? hno:

Do you know what is the most annoying in this disscusion we have? Despite the fact that after all these days that we are discussing about Hellenikon, the 4 aerial photos i posted, your observation of the complex with google earth and the browsing you done in the site of olympic properties and that are you still have no clue about the venues, 
do you know what is the most annoying of all? 
Is this attitude you have, the attitude "i know it all" hno:

Anyway, this is the last time i am going to bother with you again, read carefully, at least now in the end you will learn some things.

This is how it was the complex 2 months after the 2004 olympics









and this is how it is today


KONSTANTINOUPOLIS said:


> 25/7/2008, The x-international airport "Hellenikon", there will be the biggest urban park of Europe. The "Metropolitan Park of Athens". Photos by *dimlou* (www.airliners.gr).


Description of the venues,









On the left side of the photo is the complex where is training the national football team and the local athletic clubs. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

On the other side (the 1st building we see) is the fencing center. The fencing center is used for small and big events. The last 2 big events were:

*Mike's Zambidis Iron Challenge *(23-6-08)

*EJEKT Festival 2008* (28-6-08)

Next big event

*Athens Tuning Show 2008* (17-21/9/2008)


Thats why in-front of the so-called by the article you posted main walkway :| are graffiti, cardboard and posters. Ofcourse it's a shame that they didn't cleaned it (1 hour job max) but it's isn't the end of Hellenikon as your article describes.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Behind the fencing center is the basketball arena. Panionios BC is playing there.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=663730

------------------------------------------------------------------

Other venues.

Baseball center. Ethnikos FC owns the facility.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22196768&postcount=122

------------------------------------------------------------------

Softball center. Cultural events. Although more rarely that the fencing center.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Hokey center. I don't know and i don't have the mood to search.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Canoe/Kayak. Is used by the athletes of canoe/Kayak.
In the future canoe/kayak will transformmed into a big *waterpark* 
(commercial + athletic use)

---------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------

All the venues are permanent and will be used a lot more (especially softball & hockey center) when the new park will be ready.

Some of the proposals fot the future park you can see *here* & *here*.

And that was my last post.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

GunnerJacket said:


> Greece is honored in several ways throughout every games, thank you very much. The notariety alone means more to greece than any offering could. More importantly, it took a Frenchman to popularize the idea after the Greek press and governments failed to fully embrace the first revitalization of the games in the mid-1800's.


If every one understand that I didn't bother me to wonder why a few people in here posting some not very friendly about the last Olympic from Athen ,and speaking of French's introduction of the Olympic to the world they also suffered nevertheless Sarcasm ...


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

GunnerJacket said:


> Greece is honored in several ways throughout every games, thank you very much. The notariety alone means more to greece than any offering could. More importantly, it took a Frenchman to popularize the idea after the Greek press and governments failed to fully embrace the first revitalization of the games in the mid-1800's.


Believe me that period ( Revolutions against the Ottoman occupation) the last thing Hellas would thing to do is to organise the Olympic games.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Beijing's 'Out-of-the-Box' National Stadium*

Beijing's National Stadium is the best Olympic stadium ever, IMO. It has the most 'out-of-the-box' design among all of them. I mean, it incorporates a chaotic and irregular theme (which is a feature of post-modern architecture) which all other Olympic stadium don't have.

Munich's Olympic stadium will be a close seconf for me, BTW.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> Athens should have host 1996 Olympics instead of 2004


 That would have been impossible. They just made it in 2004They would not have been ready in 1996, that means infrastructure such as airport and metro included. Sounds good on paper, but let's be honest and realistic.


----------



## ona (Nov 19, 2007)

Beijing's Stadium is Iconic. It is the centerpiece of an important era in chinese history. It is a symbol of the coming of age of China. This is probably the most photographed stadium ever. If you imagine the beijing games you imagine its stadium first. same as with Munich.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

neorion said:


> That would have been impossible. They just made it in 2004They would not have been ready in 1996, that means infrastructure such as airport and metro included. Sounds good on paper, but let's be honest and realistic.


This a quite intelligent post neorion... Love the logic behind this :sly:


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Athens Panathinaiko Stadium 1896









Athens Olympic Stadium 2004









Munich


----------



## Tony Sebo (Jun 28, 2004)

Munich for the main arena, though probably the most spectacular setting was the Bacelona Diving complex, or at least the angles creaed for the TV cameras!






























Why are the greeks on here so touchy about their olympics? Murdoch press vendetas... bitterness... WTF?


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tony Sebo said:


> Why are the greeks on here so touchy about their olympics? Murdoch press vendetas... bitterness... WTF?


:cheers:


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Tony Sebo said:


> ?


British journalists, who are very famous for your quality job, u have a big issue here!!! Barcelona's venues look so abandoned!


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

savas said:


> This a quite intelligent post neorion... Love the logic behind this :sly:


 If you can't see the logic behind Athens losing the bid do some research on the Olympic bid process.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Yrmom247 said:


> If you can't see the logic behind Athens losing the bid do some research on the Olympic bid process.


Perhaps you want to enlighten me.


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

savas said:


> Perhaps you want to enlighten me.


 Athens did not have the infrastructure nor the funds needed to host at the time.


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Yrmom247 said:


> Athens did not have the infrastructure nor the funds needed to host at the time.


Athens could host the event if they decided to have tents and temporary venues a la London. By the way, the roofless Athens olympic stadium hosted excellent the IAAF World Championshiop back in 1997 and noone complained for the lack of a roof.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Well that was over and done with , now it's time for a new and inspiring one for the future , it looks like the Beijing Olympic is doing that ...


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the Berlin Stadium the best.


----------



## Overground (Apr 11, 2005)

So what's this poll based on? Architectural design, atmosphere, attendance? If it's involving the latter two than obviously Beijing shouldn't even be looked at. I'll base my answer to the poll on previous Olympics, that I've witnessed, and what I'd say was a complete package for hosting the Games. 

Sydney
Montreal
Seoul
LA '84


----------



## longscorp (Aug 5, 2008)

1-1972 Munich !
2-Beijing 2008 
3- ...


----------



## UK Resident (Jun 13, 2008)

Overground said:


> So what's this poll based on? Architectural design, atmosphere, attendance? If it's involving the latter two than obviously Beijing shouldn't even be looked at. I'll base my answer to the poll on previous Olympics, that I've witnessed, and what I'd say was a complete package for hosting the Games.
> 
> Sydney
> Montreal
> ...


Use you common sense! If Beijing is included on this poll, then it's obviously something to do with it's built form!!!

Secondly, you've registered onto an architectural forum, so go figure!!!!


----------



## UK Resident (Jun 13, 2008)

UK Resident said:


> Use you common sense! If Beijing is included on this poll, then it's obviously something to do with it's built form!!!
> 
> Secondly, you've registered onto an architectural forum, so go figure!!!!


I'm not surprised that Beijing and Munich are at the top! Both are easily the most iconic and yet so different to each other. Totally original.


----------



## Essierules (Aug 2, 2007)

LPCQ said:


> 1. Beijing 2008
> 2. Munich 1972
> 3. Athens 2004


X 2 :banana::banana:


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

The very last medals of the Beijing Games

Competition: The best Olympic Stadium ever

3rd and winner of the Bronze Medal - Stadium Australia- the Olympic Stadium of the XXVIIth Olympic Games in Sydney 2000- representing Australia

2nd and winner of the Silver Medal - the good old lady in the modern dress - Olympic Stadium Munich - XXth Olympic Games in Munich 1972- representing Germany

1st, winner of the Gold Medal and Olympic Champion - National Stadium or Bird's Nest - the Olympic Stadium of the XXIXth Olympic Games in Beijing 2008- representing China

The anthem for the winner


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm so sad. This truly was the greatest games ever. I use to think Salt Lake 2002 was. I'm so sad that it's over and that my DVR has such a small capacity.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Walbanger said:


> The Sydney cauldron lighting jammed, thats why it was slow and clunky. Cathy Freeman just had to stand there and play cool while half a dozen workers fixed the darn thing in the dark behind the waterfall. I laughed out aloud to ease the awkward tension.


Yes this is true, the cauldron disc did jam upon attachement to the conveyor that would eventually take it up the slop to its final mounting place. Unfortunately there was electrical interference from media equipment that sent the electronics into a spin and the mechanism had to be started manually. It was a real disappointment it detracted from the spectacle. Still not many know the unit manfunctioned.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

I must question why the greeks are so helbent on posting 1 billion images of their stadia and venues. 

I also question why they continue to slam Australians, Sydney and almost everything else. I don't see any vitriolic Aussie's sprouting patriotic shit in this thread. It really reminds me of all the old threads back in 2004 where there was constant ill-informed bickering and obnoxious comments and rudeness. People will like what they like, they will base it on their own point of view. If someone prefers a stadium over another it's their perogative.

By the way, the stunning Beijing WaterCube was designed by Australian architects.


----------



## conorworld (Aug 31, 2004)

I find the Beijing Stadium architecturally wonderful but bereft of, I don't know, a certain atmospheric je ne sais quoi. You get the feeling that it is DESPERATE to make a statement, which it does but it lacks a heart.

I think there is a bias towards the size/technological aspects of the stadium and not the esthetics and overall flair of the stadia.

There is a wonderful quirkeyness to the Stockholm stadium. It almost feels like a castle. 

The Berlin stadium is impressive in its scape and impression. It makes a statement, a statement obviously but not always justififyingly tainted by the Nazis. Thinking about the future the roof put on it in 2006 showed the versatility of the design. It still looks impressive and modern but also knowingly keeps a foot in the past.

Munich is quite interesting. A deceptive design creates a very open feel. The design was a big change from the past and looking at photos now it blended in with the greenery of the Olympic complex. So thinking about the environment it encapsulates should be taken into account and it is wonderful. It embraces the German love of the outdoors. It almost feels like a camping trip and the comradery of that too. It is a design that is different compared to the rest. 

You have to give some credit to Montreal for their stadium. They were bold. They paid for it but I had the chance to visit it a few months back in late February in the snow and it looked and felt like an alien spaceship had landed in Quebec. It was quite something. It is as close to Beijing's Birds Nest in statement as you can get. I liked it but again it lacked something. But fair game for Montreal for making it, even if they don't feel that way!

Barcelona did a great job restoring the old stadium and its position on MOntjuic cant be beaten. It blended the old and new well just as the Berlin stadium has now and that should be credit to the design of the original building and also the restoration. Its a wonderful stadium.

Sydney just looks bland and bombastic at the same time. Nothing special of the design. It maybe big but thats its only redeemable feature. 

I really like Athens and that is a credit to Santiago Calatrava. Its a wonderfully organic structure, light yet sumptuous. It gleams. It looks like a traditional stadium in design but it doesn't. More like a bird nestling its eggs of a track under its vast, light and welcoming wings. It had a wonderful way of illiciting a unique sense of atmosphere when I was watching the Olympics back then. 

So in that sense I am going t do my own Olympic medals system. And a controversial decision. 

Bronze-Beijing
Its bold, its brash, it catches your attention but lacks anything else other than a need to make a statement

Silver-Munich
It was a nice decision to take a different idea to a covering and blended in well with the rest of the area. It is different without the desire in its design to make that an issue.

Gold-Athens
It encapsulates a lot of what a stadium is while keeping a welcoming, open, airy feel. It keeps a traditional style of stadia but gives it sleeky, curvy features. It is not a cauldron which can be overwhelming. It is simple yet sophisticated with a hint of tradition, just like the Olympics itself.

Now feel free to rip me up. I'll take it like a good sport so play fair! Ha ha


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Why all the hatred with Atlanta? Considering that the NFL Atlanta Falcons already have the Georgia Dome, it makes no sense in building an outdoor football stadium. It's not like Georgia Tech is moving to the Olympic stadium. Plus, what about the Braves? Should they be forced to stay at the cookie-cutter Altanta Fulton County Stadium? Or is it (dramatic pause) it didn't have a complete roof?


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

conorworld said:


> I find the Beijing Stadium architecturally wonderful but bereft of, I don't know, a certain atmospheric je ne sais quoi. You get the feeling that it is DESPERATE to make a statement, which it does but it lacks a heart.
> 
> I think there is a bias towards the size/technological aspects of the stadium and not the esthetics and overall flair of the stadia.
> 
> ...


fair enough

hmmmm i think

Bronze-Sydney
Silver-Munich
Gold-Beijing


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

Bigmac1212 said:


> Why all the hatred with Atlanta? Considering that the NFL Atlanta Falcons already have the Georgia Dome, it makes no sense in building an outdoor football stadium. It's not like Georgia Tech is moving to the Olympic stadium. Plus, what about the Braves? Should they be forced to stay at the cookie-cutter Altanta Fulton County Stadium? Or is it (dramatic pause) it didn't have a complete roof?


A lot of these people here TALK BIG -- which is easy to do if it's NOT your money that you're spending.


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

conorworld said:


> Sydney just looks bland and bombastic at the same time. Nothing special of the design. It maybe big but thats its only redeemable feature.


I am not one of those crazy freaks that can't see the beauty of the Calatrava roof on the Athens venue, I applaud the engineering might of the Beijing stadium but I find uniformed comments a little laughable. Stadium Australia I agree was a little bland and but it wasn't designed for beauty it was designed for functionality. Many stadiums have copied certain elements of the design including the saddle roof-shape.

Some of you simply don't understand it was built to cater to various competition and sport after the event and has a reconfigurable shape. Some thought did go into the technical side of the stadium. So the pitch can be oval in shape for athletics and AFL and rectangular for soccer and rugby. the entire lower stand sections are motorised and can be reconfigured in 15 minutes.

It is unfortunate some the alternative and more expensive designs were not chosen they were far more ambitious in appearance. I guess at the end of the day Sydney was under strict NSW government budgetry contraints so we got function over form.










This was much more exciting


----------



## ona (Nov 19, 2007)

Based on the forumers poll...
Congartulations to the following:
*Bird's Nest - Best Olympic Stadium for the 21st Century!*

*Munich stadium - Best Olympic Stadium for the 20th Century!*


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

beijing birds nest was good but the London 'trifle bowl' will be interesting.....


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*like*



jerseyboi said:


> beijing birds nest was good but the London 'trifle bowl' will be interesting.....


:lol::lol::banana::banana::lol::lol::lol:

*Like other Stadium, Nothing special!!!!
*


----------



## ona (Nov 19, 2007)

I think one thing special about that stadium is the LCD display around the stadium.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Beijing, without a doubt.


----------



## New York City 20?? (Aug 23, 2008)

Wezza said:


> The Athens stadium has a nice roof, but nothing else about it is too special.


But can't that logic be used for Munich's Olympic Stadium as well? Wonderful roof, but what else is there to it? A bowl that may not provide the best view for spectators because it's not tiered...? 



savas said:


> There is an underground section with tunnels. Also the first tier and the field is "underground" that means beneath the ground level.


Lots of stadiums are dug onto the ground. As far as Olympic Stadiums go, I know for a fact that this was the case with Los Angeles, Mexico City, Munich, Barcelona, Atlanta, Sydney, Athens, Beijing, and London. 


In no particular order - my favorite 3 Olympic Stadiums would be:

-Beijing's National Stadium aka the Bird's Nest
-Athens Olympic Stadium
-Sydney's Stadium Australia


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

GEwinnen said:


> The roof was part of the stadium at the 1972 games:
> 
> The roof support during the construction of the stadium/olympic park
> 
> ...


oh, thanx for the information and sorry for my mistake.. i tought i this stadium built for the olympic games, and the roof added later but finally i'm wrong in both  


> Dare I ask why? Is it...(dramatic pause)because it doesn't have a roof?
> 
> Geez, can't stadiums be good if they don't have a roof?


i just think its an ugly stadium. i dont wanna prove anything. i just dont like it and its difficult to believe this stadium could be shown as a beautiful one


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Red85 said:


> Beijing the biggest? In whitch way did you mean that? cause in your row Sydney Olympic could host 115.000 during its games and the birds nest 91.000


The highest attendance of an olympic opening ceremony was in Berlin, 1936
(120,000)

YVzgqTYL


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

savas said:


> *But the roof is part of the stadium. I have no idea why people talk abou it as it is a foreign body.*
> 
> Actually the Athens Olympic Stadium has a great history in athletics and the construction isn't that simple as it looks. There is an underground section with tunnels. Also the first tier and the field is "underground" that means beneath the ground level.


Because the stadium was already there & the roof was added later. Like i said, the roof is nice but the stadium is just a generic bowl.


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

ruben.briosa said:


> ^^Calatrava is fantastic:drool: my favourite works his are: Orient Railway Station in Lisbon (Portugal), Athens Olympic Stadium (Greece) and City of Science and Arts in Valencia (Spain). The best!!


Are you sure they aren't all the same thing? They certainly look like it.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

New York City 20?? said:


> But can't that logic be used for Munich's Olympic Stadium as well? Wonderful roof, but what else is there to it? A bowl that may not provide the best view for spectators because it's not tiered...?


I guess you could say that, but i never mentioned anything about Munich. Though i do think the roof on the Munich stadium is excellent, better than the Athens stadium. Even after all these years....


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Wezza said:


> Because the stadium was already there & the roof was added later. Like i said, the roof is nice but the stadium is just a generic bowl.


Stadium can only have 2 different shapes. The Roof of the Stadium was designed for the Athens Olympic Stadium and it fits perfectly to it. Why should Athens destroy a good and relative new Olympic Stadium. The stadium was completely rennovated and a roof was designed for the stadium. Today the Athens Olympic Stadium is that what you see, no matter at what point the roof was addet. 

I dont know if it is the best but it is definitely an architectural masterpiece and one of the most special athletic structures worldwide. You may find the bowl "boring" we in Greece find this very open and homogenic shape great. It almost has an amphitheatric character


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

Athens 1986 is by far the best because of the history in it.


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

jean1991 said:


> Athens 1986 is by far the best because of the history in it.


You're joking, right? NOTHING was held in Athens in 1986, so HOW can it be the best?? :nuts:


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

it is interesting... How people decide the current shape of the 400 m tracks. The first olympic stadium was the this and then they change the shape of the stadiums . Why and how?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

BTW, OAKA stadium is imo one of the best 3 athletic stadiums in Europe (with Berlin and Munich).

Luzniki and Rome are equal.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Wezza said:


> I guess you could say that, but i never mentioned anything about Munich. Though i do think the roof on the Munich stadium is excellent, better than the Athens stadium. Even after all these years....


Munich and Athens are the same architectural logic. I like Munich more, but Athens is the one of the bests.

BTW, you can't devide a sutructure in pieces. Roof is the part of whole sutructure no matter if it is built later than main body wich was planned to be simple for being ready to a future renovation.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> Munich and Athens are the same architectural logic. I like Munich more, but Athens is the one of the bests.
> 
> *BTW, you can't devide a sutructure in pieces.* Roof is the part of whole sutructure no matter if it is built later than main body wich was planned to be simple for being ready to a future renovation.


Yes i can, and i did. It's my opinion & i'm sticking to it. I'm not asking anyone to agree with me here......


----------



## benedetton_alexandra (Jul 17, 2005)

beijing


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

I find Munich's roof ugly even though its a masterpeace.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Wezza said:


> Yes i can, and i did. It's my opinion & i'm sticking to it. I'm not asking anyone to agree with me here......


:lol: okay okay... I understood your situation... Just calm down.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

I'd go

Munich
Beijing
Los Angeles


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Munich's tent shape roof is the best. It melts in with the environment. Beijing's is almost symbolic of the government holding everything within its iron fist.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

1. Athens 2004
2. Beijing 2008.
3. Munich 1972
4. Sydney/Montreal are very close


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Alemanniafan said:


> Well i munich the entire Olympic park is an archuitectural heritage and protected.
> The olympic village is a student dorm I think
> The Olympic stadium itself was used by the famous soccer club FC Bayern München until they moved into the Allianzarena.
> Today I think it's mostly just used for concerts, but the other munich soccerclub TSV 1860 München which plays in the second Bundesliga is discussing plans how they could move out of the Allianzarena, because it's far to expensive for the club to rent. SO they're discussing wether they stay in the Allianzarena longer or wether they move into the olympic stadium or renovate the old outdated stadium in Garching or build a completely new one.
> ...


Hmm. It would be nice to see the Olympiastadion be used intensively again. Capacity could be raised by lowering the pitch (but I don't think this is necessary, the stadium rather needs more suites), but covering all seats would imply major changes to the original architecture, and that would be a shame.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

New York City 20?? said:


> Rio's proposed 2016 Athletics venue, Estádio Olímpico João Havelange, has a blue track as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, the only missing colour is yellow


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Cracovia said:


> does anything happen at the Munich stadium now?



Munich is a candidate city for the 2018 Olympic Winter Games, the Olympiastadion will be the venue for the opening and closing ceremony, the olympic park for ice sports.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> Munich is a candidate city for the 2018 Olympic Winter Games, the Olympiastadion will be the venue for the opening and closing ceremony, the olympic park for ice sports.


For historic and symbolic reasons, Olympiastadion shall be used if Munich win's it's bid for the 2018 Olympics. Note that it's still Application phase and speculation now, but a large city and region like Munich, with excellent infrastructure yada, yada, yada will most definitely be a candidate.

I'd expect a major renovation of the stadium, perhaps the replacement of them '72 seats to modern back rest or folding ones, additional skyboxes and pressboxes. Perhaps even the laying of a new, maybe blue track to be more fitting with the winter theme, give a much needed new track and provide a nice colour scheme. Cosmetic upgrades and/or the replacement of the roof could happen as well.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Lord David said:


> For historic and symbolic reasons, Olympiastadion shall be used if Munich win's it's bid for the 2018 Olympics. Note that it's still Application phase and speculation now, but a large city and region like Munich, with excellent infrastructure yada, yada, yada will most definitely be a candidate.
> 
> I'd expect a major renovation of the stadium, perhaps the replacement of them '72 seats to modern back rest or folding ones, additional skyboxes and pressboxes. Perhaps even the laying of a new, maybe blue track to be more fitting with the winter theme, give a much needed new track and provide a nice colour scheme. Cosmetic upgrades and/or the replacement of the roof could happen as well.


they cant touch the roof.


----------



## redbaron_012 (Sep 19, 2004)

As some people have posted Olympic Stadiums as they stand today I can't go past Melbourne's 100,000 seat MCG.....although admit it was much less impressive in 1956 !.......and I am from Melbourne : )


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes they can't touch the roof in munich.
But a new track would be nice, even though in the case of munich I'd prefer it to be green instead blue, since that would match the seats and the rest of the stadium. I don't think they'll renovate much though.
Skyboxes won't be needed for olympic games or concerts. The Allianzarena has plenty of sky boxes. Only if 1860 should be playing there for longer would installing skyboxes make sense and 1860 doesn't have the money to pay for that kind of renovation the city won't since they supported the construction of the Allianza Arena for the two soccer clubs in Munich.
The Olympic stadium in Munich will be fully sufficient for winter games with just minor cosmetic changes. Maybe they could also install some sort of a temporary roof which could transparent and kinda match the rest of the stadium for the games though, that might be nice. But it would probably be just too expensive to really make much sense I guess and if that would be possible with all those architectural preservation regulations.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ I agree, and i think a roof over the other stands (temporary or not) isn't really necessary for an Olympic ceremony, especially for winter games where the weather is important !

About a new track... We surely won't see it during ceremonies, but a green one would be great for this stadium, indeed, because of its seats (BTW I love their color who looks 70's and it's well coordinated with the green olympic park).


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

^^Munich's Olympic stadium still looks beautiful, but nothing beats Panathinaiko Stadium as far as Olympic feeling is concerned :


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> [As some people have posted Olympic Stadiums as they stand today I can't go past Melbourne's 100,000 seat MCG.....although admit it was much less impressive in 1956 !.......and I am from Melbourne : )
> /QUOTE]
> Yeah the MCG is a funny one where it has the same sentimental value as the LA Coliseum to the locals. My old man was a regular at the Melbourne games. It has hosted so many cross code events and is such and icon in Australia, the people national stadium. I personally love Montreal, Berlin, Beijing, Barcalona (though too small) and Atlanta (who cares what people say, they knew where the stadiums future legacy lay).
> 
> I love the MCG now, just unbelievable (especially the 06 Grand Final), and 08's being the first to host over 100 000 since '86 when so many of us questioned whether it could really hold over 100 000 since the last development. So much better than Athens attempt to dress mutton as lamb. Oh Athens, you have a new hat ( I love Athens just not the stadium the real electricity is at the 1896 Stadium which is stunning).


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Alemanniafan said:


> Yes they can't touch the roof in munich.
> But a new track would be nice, even though in the case of munich I'd prefer it to be green instead blue, since that would match the seats and the rest of the stadium. I don't think they'll renovate much though.
> Skyboxes won't be needed for olympic games or concerts. The Allianzarena has plenty of sky boxes. Only if 1860 should be playing there for longer would installing skyboxes make sense and 1860 doesn't have the money to pay for that kind of renovation the city won't since they supported the construction of the Allianza Arena for the two soccer clubs in Munich.
> The Olympic stadium in Munich will be fully sufficient for winter games with just minor cosmetic changes. Maybe they could also install some sort of a temporary roof which could transparent and kinda match the rest of the stadium for the games though, that might be nice. But it would probably be just too expensive to really make much sense I guess and if that would be possible with all those architectural preservation regulations.


I still think new skyboxes would be wanted for those picky spectators that pay lots of money to have that individual box, completely free from weather conditions and so forth. Temporary or not, they could be built at the open part of the stadium, providing say capacity for 200 or so paying spectators?

Alternatively, if not for spectators, such skyboxes would most certainly be used by the media.

New seats should be expected and as stated before, though not necessary, a new track would be nice.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,

I'm Christian from Milano. I contact you to ask if you can find a 2-3 pics of velodrome de Vincennes.

Infact, I have opened, a 3D in which I show the history of olympic stadia from Athens 1896 to London 2012, waiting for 2nd oct., in which we will know the host city for 2016.

My thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...2#post42112422

But tomorrow is Paris 1900 and the olympic stadium was Velodrome de Vincennes.

Is there anyone that have any pic of the olympic stadium 1900? 

Merci


----------



## plasticterminator (Jul 23, 2007)

Everyone knows the Munich Olympic is the best ever and candidate for best ever stadium period. Beijing bandwagon with 158 votes where did that come from? The MO is current even now and its over 38 years old! Beijing is amazing but it is not ahead of its time by 30 years!


----------



## HendrX (Oct 26, 2008)

Amazing, breath taking. the Munich olympic stadium is beautifull!!!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Why are people even voting for Atlanta's? It's terrible! Perhaps not THE worst, but as a shortcut to ensure a post games legacy in transformation as the new Baseball field?
It has little to do in common with commemorating the 100th anniversary of the Games, and may have even hindered ceremonies' organizers as they were limited with what they had to work with.

Atlanta should have proposed a 80,000 seater proper Olympic Stadium yes, downsized post Olympics, or made temporary to allow for the construction of a new baseball stadium post Olympics.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't get how people can vote Atlanta as the best, but at the same time I think it's too easy to knock that stadium; its legacy is much better than many Olympic stadiums and it did its job.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Well yes, legacy is there, but still somewhat non ideal as the Centennial Olympic Stadium.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Blame the IOC for choosing a smallish city who weren't willing to be burderned with a white elephant.

Atlanta did what it needed to do and for a city its size, did a decent enough job.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

plasticterminator said:


> Everyone knows the Munich Olympic is the best ever and candidate for best ever stadium period. Beijing bandwagon with 158 votes where did that come from? The MO is current even now and its over 38 years old! Beijing is amazing but it is not ahead of its time by 30 years!



Impressions of the Opening Ceremony in Munich (08-26-72)




Let's talk in 37 years:nuts: about the bird's nest....


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

One of the best ceremonies ever, in an underrated stadium imho (and also its Olympics ), maybe not the best stadium but very impressive, still today with its roof !!


I'm Proud, France was there :cheer: !!!!!! (France, as 13 other nations, has competed under the olympic flag)



parcdesprinces said:


> *Luzhniki Stadium, Moscow * (formerly Lenin Stadium :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*STOCKHOLM 1912* (Stockholms Olympiastadion)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

What do you think about these stadia? Stockholm one is really interesting and particular, very nice.

Let me know your point of view about Athens 1896, Paris 1900, Saint Louis 1904, London 1908, Stockholm 1912 before flying to Belgium, to Antwerp for the edition 1920.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Out of the ones so far Stockholm is the best!

This is great work...


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Solopop said:


> Out of the ones so far Stockholm is the best!
> 
> This is great work...


I will fly to Melbourne too, but you to wait 44 years from Stockhol 1912.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

love this thread, enjoying the updates


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ANTWERP 1920* (Olympisch Stadion)


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

I think Athens 1896 was unsurpassed for 40 years till Berlin 1936. Both is attendance records and infrastructure. Don't forget the Intercalated games of 1906 in Athens that saved the Olympic movement after the disasters in Paris and St Louis. Originally they were considered true Olympic games, which also makes Athens technically the first city that organized the Olympics 3 times:









These games did as much as the 1896 to the movement, yet few know about it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1906_Intercalated_Games

And don't forget all the firsts Panathinaic stadium pioneered: it was the first modern stadium ever "made", (technically a renovated ancient stadium), it is the largest building made out of marble and the largest stadium in the world after 1500 years.
This is the stadium after the excavations of 1870s, with visible damage:








In this reconstruction of the 2nd century AD Athens, you can see the Stadium in the left corner. The river and a similar modern bridge existed until the 20th century, when it was converted underground.









It was featured in the back side of the medals in both Athens and Beijing with a trend to continue, and it is also the place where IOC presidents and Olympiads are inscribed in marble:









Unfortunately none is allowed in, so visitors can only take pictures from the entrance.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

ReiAyanami said:


> Unfortunately none is allowed in, so visitors can only take pictures from the entrance.


Nop, actually it is today a monument with full-access to the visitors!Ticket costs 3 euros and includes brochure and special equipment for audio self-guided tours.

http://www.breathtakingathens.com/node/5001042


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*PARIS 1924* (Stade Olympique de Colombes)







































































'80s:











Nowdays:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Before:




















Today:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*AMSTERDAM 1928* (Olympisch Stadion)


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Again from Amsterdam 1928


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Last pics from Asterdam 1928


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome job! I love the Athens stadium, but Stockholm's was a close runner-up. I'm looking forward to future updates!


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

potiz81 said:


> Nop, actually it is today a monument with full-access to the visitors!Ticket costs 3 euros and includes brochure and special equipment for audio self-guided tours.
> 
> http://www.breathtakingathens.com/node/5001042


Well, I was there this past July and I couldn't get in. But all that was to be seen you could see from behind the fence.

I still consider it a weird stadium since one end is cut off. Why?


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Gondolier said:


> Well, I was there this past July and I couldn't get in. But all that was to be seen you could see from behind the fence.
> 
> I still consider it a weird stadium since one end is cut off. Why?


As far as I know, it is closed every Monday, as all the museums in Greece. I visited it in August and it was very clean and shiny.

The U-shape is the same as the ancient greek tracks. Its hairpin-like shape and the unique white marble, which is the construction material of the stadium, add to its uniqueness, setting it apart from all the modern stadia.

Love it especially at night with all these lights!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Archbishop said:


> Awesome job! I love the Athens stadium, but Stockholm's was a close runner-up. I'm looking forward to future updates!


Let's continue with *LOS ANGELES 1932*

The stadium:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

The main entrance:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Again the Olympic stadium of LOS ANGELES 1932



















The Olympic cauldron:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*LOS ANGELES 1932*


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

I don't think Melbourne will get the Olympics any time soon without a fight from Brisvegas


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Brisbane is well suited to have a subway of some sorts, assuming the city is willing to spend the money to build one. That way, instead of having to propose a brand new Olympic stadium solely for the Olympics, you could renovate and temporarily expand the existing Queensland Sports and Athletics Centre. The site, as well as university could potentially host an Olympic style park and the athletes village (as was the case for the 1982 Commonwealth Games). It would provide much needed public transport for the area, which is currently lacking.

This proposal, would be far more beneficial in the long run than say a mere replacement for QSAC somewhere else in the city near an existing rail station, even if it costs more, a new subway could easily link up much of the venues in the city and compliment existing light rail.

Well I'm getting a bit off topic, if Brisbane wants the games, and puts up a decent proposal to the Australian Olympic Committee, who thinks it might have good chance of winning, then sure. If Melbourne also puts it's hand up, then it might just be chosen thanks to existing infrastructure and recent experience. At any rate, say hello to Hobart 2020!


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

I don't think Australia will have the olympics anytime this half of the century, plus the Melbourne stadium today hardly resembles the one in 1956


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*TOKYO 1964*

*History*

The stadium was completed in 1958 as the Japanese National Stadium on the site of the former Meiji Shrine Outer Park Stadium. Its first major event was the 1958 Asian Games.


*Events*

In addition to the 1964 Summer Olympics, the stadium has held many other significant events, most notably the 1991 World Athletics Championships, the Mirage Bowl College Football games from 1976–1993, and the Intercontinental Cup (Toyota Cup) from 1980–2001. As the National Stadium of Japan, it is the venue for the final game of the Emperor's Cup on New Year's Day, and the J. League Cup in November, as well as the Fuji Xerox Cup in the end of February or early March, every year. The stadium's capacity is currently 57,363. Rugby games are also played at this venue, including the annual university rugby finals, as the nearby Chichibunomiya Rugby Stadium's capacity is insufficient for the number of student fans the event attracts. On October 31st 2009 the stadium will host the final Bledisloe Cup match of the year between Australia and New Zealand.

Furthermore, The National Stadium has also been the stage in which only one artist can perform at yearly. That being said, it signifies popularity and power in Japan, and is the dream of many artists.

*Location* 10-2, Kasumigaoka-machi, Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan 

*Opened* 1958 

*Owner National * Agency for the Advancement of Sports and Health (NAASH) 

*Surface* Grass 

*Architect *Mitsuo Katayama 

*Capacity* 57,363 

*Field dimensions* 107 × 71 m


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*TOKYO 1964*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*TOKYO 1964*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*TOKYO 1964*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*TOKYO 1964*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Last pics from *TOKYO 1964*


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

Berlin for the win !!!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MEXICO CITY 1968*

*Estadio Olímpico Universitario*

Estadio Olímpico Universitario is a stadium located in Ciudad Universitaria, Mexico City. It was built in 1952 and at that time was the largest stadium in Mexico. This stadium has a capacity of 62,700 . During the 50s and the 60s this stadium was used mostly for college American football matches between the largest Mexican public universities: UNAM and IPN. From the late 1950s it was used for football matches, some American football matches and athletics contests. It resembles a volcano, due to it being built in a volcanic stone surface.

The Olímpico Universitario hosted the Olympic Games; for the event the seating capacity was increased from 70,000 to 83,700 spectators to cover the IOC requirements for an Olympic stadium [1]. It was the location of the track & field competitions, certain association football matches, the arrival of the marathon and the opening & ending ceremonies. This was the Olympics in which Tommie Smith and John Carlos protested against the treatment of black people in the USA by performing a black power salute during the medal ceremony for the 200m. The stadium also hosted several games of the Football World Cup 1986, but the final match was played in the Estadio Azteca in Mexico City.

Now it is the home stadium of American football team Pumas Dorados de la UNAM and the football team Pumas de la Universidad.

During the final matches of the Mexican football league between Club America and UNAM Pumas in 1985 the authorities of the UNAM Pumas allowed more spectators into Estadio Olímpico Universitario than the capacity allowed for the building. During the attempt of the fans to get to the pitch in one of the access tunnels (the tunnel number 29) a number of people got stuck and died of suffocation.

This sport facility is part of the Ciudad Universitaria ("University City"), the main campus of the largest and most prestigious university of Latin America, UNAM.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MEXICO CITY 1968*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MEXICO CITY 1968*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MEXICO CITY 1968*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MEXICO CITY 1968*









































And with Mexico City have finished.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MUNICH 1972*


*Olympic Stadium (Munich)*

The Olympiastadion is a stadium located in Munich, Germany. Situated at the heart of the Olympiapark München in northern Munich, the stadium was built as the main venue for the 1972 Summer Olympics.

With a capacity of 80,000, the stadium also hosted many major football matches including the 1974 World Cup Final, in which West Germany beat the Netherlands 2-1. The Euro '88 Final was played there, in which the Netherlands fared better, beating the Soviet Union 2-0, including a famous volleyed goal from Marco van Basten. In 2001, it hosted England's famous 5-1win over Germany in a qualifying match for the 2002 World Cup. It also hosted the European Cup Finals of 1979, 1993 and 1997.

Until the construction of the Allianz Arena for the 2006 World Cup, the stadium was home to Bayern Munich and TSV 1860 Munich. Today, the Olympiastadion holds 69,250.

*Design*

Designed by the German architect Günther Behnisch and the engineer Frei Otto, the Olympiastadion was considered revolutionary for its time. This included large sweeping canopies of acrylic glass stabilized by steel cables that were used for the first time in a large scale. The idea was to imitate the Alps and to set a counterpart to the 1936 Summer Olympics in Berlin, held during the Nazi-Regime. The sweeping and transparent canopy was to symbolize the new, democratic and optimistic Germany. This is reflected in the official motto: "The Happy Games" ("die heiteren Spiele").

*Construction*

The stadium was built by Bilfinger Berger and completed in time for the games in 1972

*Post Olympic legacy*

Following the Olympics, the stadium became the home of FC Bayern Munich, with their rival TSV 1860 Munich moving in during the 1990s. These two teams coexisted in the Olympiastadion until 2005, when both clubs moved to the purpose built Allianz Arena.

On December 31, 2006, the stadium made history as being the first venue to host the Tour de Ski cross country skiing competition. The individual sprint events, held at 1100 m, were won by Norway's Marit Bjørgen (women) and Switzerland's Christoph Eigenmann (men). The snow was made in the stadium by combining the hot air with the cold refrigerated water that causes the snow to act like the icy type you would see in the Alps.

On June 23 to June 24, 2007, the stadium played host to the Spar European Cup 2007. A yearly athletics event featuring the top 8 countries from around Europe.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MUNICH 1972*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MUNICH 1972*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MUNICH 1972*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MUNICH 1972*































And with Munich 1972 I have finished. The thread for some days will be without update to allow you to give your judgment before restarting with Montreal 1976.

I'm very interested to read your judgment abotu these stadia.

The list of stadia seen is:

1896 ATHENS
1900 PARIS
1904 SAINT LOUIS
1908 LONDON
1912 STOCKHOLM
1920 ANTWERP
1924 PARIS
1928 AMSTERDAM
1932 LOS ANGELES
1936 BERLIN
1948 LONDON
1952 HELSINKY
1956 MELBUORNE
1960 ROME
1964 TOKYO
1968 MEXICO CITY
1972 MUNICH

Please, let me know, every forumer, your point of view.

We will see in 4-5 days, now is your moment.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

I think there should be two lists: 
Athens to Mexico and Munich to now. I think 1972 was the first Olympiad that showcase architecture and architectural competition started to be part of the Games. I also think that Munich is still the only stadium completely sunken with no facade. I am not fond of uneven stands like this or in Mexico and Tokyo, but the awesome roof surely makes more than up for it.


----------



## Chimaera (Mar 14, 2007)

Here are the ones I have visited/seen:
1896 Athens Olympic Stadium (stadium tour with audio guide) (visit: last summer)
1936 Berlin Olympic Stadium (outside and bell tower) (visit: before the latest renovation, around 1996, during summer)
1976 Montréal Olympic Stadium (stadium, swimming pool, Biodome/former velodrome) (visit: summer 2004)
1992 Barcelona Olympic Stadium (stadium and surroundings) (visit: summer 2000)
2004 Athens Olympic Stadium (outside and tennis center) (visit: last summer)

And this is how the Antwerp Olympic Stadium looked like back in 1920:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MONTREAL 1976*

I changed my mind, last stadium before the stop is
*MONTREAL 1976*

*Olympic Stadium (Montreal)*

The Olympic Stadium (French: Stade olympique) is a multi-purpose stadium in the Hochelaga-Maisonneuve district of Montreal, Quebec, Canada built as the main venue for the 1976 Summer Olympics. It subsequently became the home of Montreal's professional baseball and Canadian football teams. Since 2004, when the Montreal Expos relocated to Washington, D.C., the stadium has no main tenant, and with a history of financial and structural problems, is largely seen as a white elephant. It currently serves as a 56,040-seat multipurpose facility for special events (e.g. concerts, trade shows) during non-winter months, and continues to serve as a 66,308-seat venue for late-season, playoff and Grey Cup games hosted by the Montreal Alouettes. La tour de Montréal, the tower incorporated into the base of the stadium, is the tallest inclined tower in the world at 175 metres, and is a member of the World Federation of Great Towers. The stadium's nickname The Big O is a reference to both its name and to the doughnut-shape of the permanent component of the stadium's roof.

*History*

*Background and architecture*

The stadium was designed by French architect Roger Taillibert to be a very elaborate facility featuring a retractable roof, which was to be opened and closed by a huge 175-metre (574 ft) tower – the tallest inclined structure in the world, and the sixth tallest building in Montreal. The design of the stadium is remarkably similar to the Australia Pavilion at Expo '70 in Osaka by Queensland University architect James MacCormick.

The Olympic swimming pool is located under this tower. An Olympic velodrome (since converted to the Montreal Biodome, an indoor nature museum) was situated at the base of the tower in a building similar in design to the swimming pool. The building was built as the main stadium for the 1976 Summer Olympic Games. The stadium was host to various events including: the opening and closing ceremonies, athletics, football finals, and some equestrian events.

The building's design is cited as a masterpiece of Organic Modern architecture. Taillibert based the building on plant and animal forms, aiming to include vertebral structures with sinewy or tentacles, while still following the basic plans of Modern architecture.


*Construction*

As construction was well underway, a labour strike caused a major delay to the building of the stadium and, in particular, the tower.The roof languished in a warehouse in France until 1982. It was not until 1987, 11 years later, that both the tower and roof were completed.


*Opening*

Problems plagued the stadium from the time it opened for the Olympic Games, when it was only half built. Seating 58,500 at the time, the stadium was not fully completed in time for the Games due to problems with the unusual design and strikes by construction workers, leaving it without a tower or roof for the opening and several years following. Both the tower and the roof, made of over 60,000 sq ft (5,574.2 m2) of Kevlar, were not completed for over a decade, and it was not until 1988 that it was possible to retract the roof. The 65-long-ton (73 ST; 66 t) roof then proved difficult to retract, and could not be used at all in winds greater than 25 mph (40 km/h). This resulted in the unique phenomenon of a rain delay in a covered stadium during baseball season whenever rain was accompanied by high winds. It was also torn during particularly windy conditions.
*
Stadium financing*

Despite initial projections in 1970 that the stadium would cost only C$134 million to construct, strikes and construction delays served to escalate these costs. By the time the stadium opened (in an unfinished form), the total costs had risen to C$264 million.

*The Quebec government introduced a special tobacco tax in May 1976 to help recoup its investment. By 2006, the amount contributed to the Olympic Installations Board accounted for 8% of the tax revenue earned from cigarette sales. *The 1976 special tobacco tax act stipulated that once the stadium was paid off, ownership of the facility would be returned to the City of Montreal.

In mid-November 2006 the stadium's costs were finally paid in full. The total expenditure (including repairs, renovations, construction, interest, and inflation) amounted to C$1.61 billion. Despite initial plans to complete payment in October 2006, an indoor smoking ban introduced in May 2006 curtailed the revenue gathered by the tobacco tax. *Perceived by many to be a white elephant, the stadium has also been dubbed The Big Owe, Uh-O or The Big Mistake*.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MONTREAL 1976*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MONTREAL 1976*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MONTREAL 1976*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MONTREAL 1976*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MONTREAL 1976*



















































During the games:


----------



## Archbishop (Aug 18, 2009)

Such an awful stadium....


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*My two cents about Olympic stadia between Athens 1896 and Montreal 1976*

From my point of view the best stadium between Athens 1896 and Montreal 1976 is the Olympianstadion in Munich, fantastic location and innovative roof for the 70's. Good cluster with other venues, located in a green park and realized with an armony.

Very particular is the Stockholm Olympic Stadium, realized for 1912 edition, with a strange shape, remembering some medioeval motive.

Absolutely awful Melbourne one.

Pioneristic the Saint Louis stadium, tipical college one.

About Montreal I have an idea, I'm not able to say if it awful or wonderful, I could see it not by pic but going to Montreal, seeing it with my eyes.

Anonymouse Helsinky stadium.

That's my opinion.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Montreal looked much better without that canopy roof.It never looked right and I know the original plan was for a retractable roof,but I think they wouldve been better off leaving it open.It really now looks dark and dated inside.A far cry from that great stadium of 1976.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> .
> 
> A question, where are you from? Your nick says french, but european doesn't love american stafium. Maybe you're canadian.


Lausanne. So I know all about Olympic things and keep an eye for the shifty organization that the IOC is.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOSCA 1980*

*Luzhniki Stadium*

The Grand Sports Arena of the Luzhniki Olympic Complex (Russian: Большая спортивная арена Олимпийского комплекса Лужники) in Moscow, or briefly Luzhniki Stadium (Russian: Стадион "Лужники"), is the biggest sports stadium in Russia. Its total seating capacity is 78,360 seats, all covered. The stadium is a part of the Luzhniki Olympic Complex, previously called the Central Lenin Stadium (Russian: Центральный стадион имени В. И. Ленина). The name Luzhniki derives from the swampy neighborhood where it was built, translating roughly as "puddles."

*Stadium history*

Its field is used mainly for football games by Torpedo Moscow club, which is owned by the sports complex itself, and Spartak Moscow. It is also one of the few major European stadia to use an artificial pitch, as it installed a FIFA-approved FieldTurf pitch in 2002. The pitch is necessary for the cold Russian climate, as regular grass pitches are often destroyed during a typical winter and must be replaced at high cost. However, a temporary natural grass pitch was installed for the 2008 Champions League Final.

The Grand Arena of the Central Lenin Stadium was the chief venue for the 1980 Summer Olympics, the spectator capacity being 103,000 at that time. The events hosted in this stadium were the Opening and Closing ceremonies, Athletics, Football finals, and the Individual Jumping Grand Prix.

The Luzhniki Stadium also hosted the final game of the 1957 Ice Hockey World Championship between Sweden and the Soviet Union, attended by a crowd of 55,000 and setting a new world record at that time.

On October 20, 1982, disaster struck during the UEFA Cup match between FC Spartak Moscow and HFC Haarlem. Scores of people were trampled. The official number of deaths is 66 but many people believe this number to be significantly higher. 

In 1989, the Lenin Stadium was the location for the Moscow Peace Festival. The Moscow Music Peace Festival was an effort by the Make A Difference Foundation and rock producers and organizers in the US and USSR. It was held over two days, and was essentially the first festival of its kind, that is, that openly was presenting Western heavy metal acts with an emphasis on international cooperation on preventing drug abuse. The festival featured artists such as Bon Jovi, Scorpions, Ozzy Osbourne, Skid Row, Mötley Crüe, Cinderella and Gorky Park. Madonna also performed here as part of her 2006 Confessions Tour.

In 1998 the stadium held the first World Youth Games.

The Luzhniki Stadium was chosen by UEFA to host the 2008 UEFA Champions League Final won by Manchester United who beat Chelsea in the first all English Champions League Final on May 21. Prior to the match some skeptics questioned the state of the pitch and also the ability of Russian authorities to keep order amongst the traveling British fans, however the match passed incident free and a British Embassy in Moscow spokesman said, "The security and logistical arrangements put in place by the Russian authorities have been first-rate, as has been their cooperation with their visiting counterparts from the UK."

The stadium also makes an appearance in the Russian film Night Watch (Russian: Ночной дозор, Nochnoy Dozor), during the power shut-down scene when the power station goes into overload. The stadium is seen with a match taking place, and then the lights go out.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOSCA 1980*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOSCA 1980*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOSCA 1980*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Stadium in 1985:










Stadium at sunset:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Do you know when the roof was added?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr.Underground said:


> But, guys, do you think in particular about these stadia:
> 
> - LOS ANGELES 1932-1984
> - MONTREAL 1976
> ...


The LA coliseum has found it's way to my heart, no problems with it (though I can't see it being a host for a 3rd games).

I admire Montreal's efforts to build an icon, just a shit load of industial fighting and bad luck permantently left a bleak impression on the whole venue, that and the demise of the Alouettes, Concordes and Expos.

I have no problems with people not liking the MCG in 1956 as an Olympic main venue, but it was never supposed to be the main stadium so it was a fill in. Also I don't pretend to think that others would have the same sentiment for the Stadium as Australians. What I love about it (and I imagine what many would hate) is the numerous pavillions which is so quintessentially Australian, it fits our vernacular. Like all our famous Cricket grounds (Cricket being the national pastime) the MCG was an overgrown country ground with a continued variation of grandstands of various eras rather than a uniform cohesive bowl. But they all have a very similar character to the old time cricket grounds of the commonwealth and old Baseball venues of the USA and we love them.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum is the only Olympic stadium that hosted the games twice.


Well, technically, that ISN'T right: St. Moritz Olympic stadium hosted twice with the 1928 and 1948 Winter Games; and for summer, it's _your favorite _Stockholm Olympic Stadium, having played host to 1912 and the 1956 Equestrian Olympic Games. OK, 1956 was for only one sport, but it was still accorded all the pomp and pageantry and blessing of the IOC. 

Nonetheless, here are some (of my personal) pictures of the venerable old L.A. Memorial Coliseum on festivities commemorating the 25th anniversary of the 1984 Games, staged on 19 July 2009, that I can share with the board...


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*SEOUL 1988*

*Olympic Stadium Seoul*

The Seoul Olympic Stadium (formerly romanised as Chamshil) in Seoul, South Korea, was the main stadium built for the 1988 Summer Olympics and the 10th Asian Games. It is currently the centrepiece of the Jamsil Sports Complex in the Songpa-gu District, in the southeast of the city south of the Han River.

The stadium was designed by Kim Swoo Geun. The lines of the stadium's profile imitate the elegant curves of a Korean Joseon Dynasty porcelain vase. Spectator seats are distributed on two tiers, with the entire structure covered by a retractable roof added after the Olympics. Initially built with a capacity of approximately 100,000, today it seats 69,841.

Prior to its construction, Seoul's largest venues were Dongdaemun Stadium and Hyochang Stadium. Seating 30,000 and 20,000 respectively, they were too small to attract world-class sporting events. Construction on the new stadium began in 1977 with the aim of staging the Asian Games in 1986. However, when Seoul was awarded the Olympic Games for 1988 in September 1981 , this event became the centrepiece.

The stadium opened on September 29, 1984, and served as the site for the 10th Asian Games two years later, then the Olympics in 1988. However, it was not used to stage a major world event until the 2002 FIFA World Cup. It is currently used as the home stadium of Seoul United FC in the K3 League .


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ It remember me "Parc des princes".

@Gondolier: I was speaking about Summer editions only, so exclude St. Moritz. About Stockholm, like, you said, it hosted horse races only for Melbourne edtion.

You seems to be very well informed, do you work for IOC?


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Mr.Underground said:


> But, guys, do you think in particular about these stadia:
> 
> - LOS ANGELES 1932-1984
> - MONTREAL 1976
> ...


They cant be worse than 
PARIS 1900
ST LOUIS 1904


Los Angeles is one of my favourites.Its colossal,simple,but makes a great Olympic statement.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> But, guys, do you think in particular about these stadia:
> 
> - LOS ANGELES 1932-1984
> - MONTREAL 1976
> ...


Wallbanger is very close to my views on this

I love the LA Coliseum. It has a lot of features which should mean its a fail, but its look, character, and tradition, I love it.

Montreal, it sadly has the taste of what could be. Timing sucked, being built just as the world economy tanked, and it had the problems which have been discussed to death. Like Wallbanger, I see it more for what it could be that what it became.

As for the MCG, I'm completely biased, and I adore it. As Wallbanger mentioned, it was originally just a cricket ground, and the pavilions were built around it over time. It was never built and designed in one piece, and you pay a price for it. It is not a stadium you look at, or take tourists to take photos of, no argument. BUT, of all the stadium I have been in to watch sport, its my favourite. I get better food at others, am closer to the game at others, and under a roof at others. At the MCG though, big games are much more an event. Been to a rugby WC at Etihad, and the seats were brilliant, but it lacked the atmosphere of games at the G, and thats with people being further from the square pitch.

Not sure what it is, but I suspect its a combination of the crowd size and the coliseum style bowl design. As mentioned, I am biased though, so I'd take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> @gondolier: You seems to be very well informed, do you work for IOC?


Can't deny or confirm it. :wink2:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BARCELONA 1992*

*Estadi Olímpic de Montjuïc*

*Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys* (formerly known as the *Estadi Olímpic de Montjuïc*) is a stadium in Barcelona, Spain. Originally built in 1927 for the 1929Expo in the city (and Barcelona's bid for the 1936 Summer Olympics, which were awarded to Berlin), it was refurbished in 1989 to be the main stadium for the 1992 Summer Olympics. The stadium is located in the Anella Olímpica, on Montjuïc, a large hill to the southwest of the city which overlooks the harbour.

Montjuïc hosted Spain's first official rugby international in 1929 against Italy.[1] Spain won 9-0.[1]

In 2001 the stadium was renamed after the former president of the Generalitat de Catalunya Lluís Companys i Jover, who was executed at the nearby Montjuïc Castle in 1940 by the Franco regime.

When the Spanish Grand Prix and other races were held at the Formula One Montjuïc racing circuit until 1975, the stadium was used as a paddock for the teams. Due to safety concerns, the 1975 F1 race was nearly boycotted by drivers.

The stadium has a capacity of 55,926 (70,000 during the 1992 Olympics), and served as the home of RCD Espanyol from 1998 until 2009. The Estadi Olímpic made its final La Liga appearance during the 2008-2009 season, as Espanyol will move to the newly constructed Estadi Cornellá-El Prat. It also served as the home of the Barcelona Dragons American Football team until 2003. Because the size of the playing surface was slightly shorter than the regulation American Football length, the stadium only had 7-yard end zones, three yards shorter than regulation NFL size.

The stadium hosted the Euro 2008 qualifying match between Andorra and England on the 28 March 2007 and also the same fixture on 6 September 2008 for the 2010 World Cup qualifying match.

On Saturday 20 June the Perpignan-based rugby league team, Catalans Dragons lost 12-24 to Warrington Wolves in the first Super League match to be played in Spain, drawing a crowd of over 18,500.

The Estadi Olímpic has also hosted many pop-rock concerts: among them, Bruce Springsteen (1993, 2003), Rolling Stones (1990, 1998, 2003, 2007), Tina Turner (1990,1991), U2 (1997), Metallica (2003), Madonna (1990, 2009), Prince (1990), David Bowie (1990), AC/DC (1991, 2009), Coldplay (2009), Pink Floyd (1994), Michael Jackson (1992), Guns n' Roses (1993), Bon Jovi (1995, 2008) and RBD. In July 2009, Madonna performed front a sold-out crowd of 45,000 fans as part of her Sticky & Sweet Tour.

In 2010, the stadium will host the 20th European Athletics Championships.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BARCELLONA 1992*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BARCELLONA 1992*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BARCELONA 1992*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BARCELONA 1992*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATLANTA 1996*

*Centennial Olympic Stadium *

Centennial Olympic Stadium was the 85,000-seat main stadium of the 1996 Summer Olympic Games in Atlanta. Construction of the stadium began in 1993, and it was complete and ready for the Opening Ceremony in July 1996, where it hosted track and field events and the closing ceremony. After the Olympics and Paralympics, it was reconstructed into the baseball-specific Turner Field.

During the week-long athletics program, the stadium bore witness to Donovan Bailey of Canada winning the 100 m in a world record time of 9.84 s; Michael Johnson winning both the 200 and 400 metres titles, breaking the 200 m world record in the process; and France's Marie-José Perec also winning the 200/400 double. Meanwhile, Carl Lewis won his fourth consecutive Olympic title in the long jump, becoming only the second person, after Al Oerter, to win the same athletics event at four consecutive Games.

After the closing ceremony of the 1996 Paralympics, the stadium was officially given as a gift to the Atlanta National League Baseball Club, Inc. (the Atlanta Braves). Ted Turner, then owner of the Braves, agreed to pay a large sum of the cost to build Centennial Olympic Stadium (approximately $170 million of the $209 million cost). As part of the deal, the Olympic stadium was designed and built in a way that it could be converted to a new baseball stadium, with the Atlanta Committee for the Olympic Games (ACOG) paying for the reconstruction. [1] This was considered a good agreement for both the Olympic Committee and the Braves, because there would be limited use for a permanent 85,000 seat track and field stadium in Downtown Atlanta, since the 71,000 seat Georgia Dome was completed four years earlier by the state of Georgia, and as the Braves had already been exploring opportunities for a new venue to replace Atlanta Fulton County Stadium.[2]

The southwest corner of the Olympic Stadium was built to accommodate the future baseball infield and seating. This is easily seen in aerial views and diagrams of the stadium in its Olympic configuration, where the seats are not placed next to the oval running track. The southwest part of the stadium also had four tiers of seats, luxury boxes, a facade facing the street, and a roof, whereas the north half of the stadium used a simpler two-tiered seating configuration. During reconstruction, the athletics track was removed, and the north half of the stadium was demolished, reducing the capacity to 49,000. Because of the need to fit a track within the stadium in its earlier incarnation, the field of play, particularly foul territory, while not large by historical standards, is still larger than most new MLB stadiums.

Reconstruction was complete in 1997, and the facility was renamed Turner Field. Afterward, the 1960s-era Atlanta Fulton County Stadium, the Braves' previous home and the venue for the Olympics baseball events, was imploded.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATLANTA 1996*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATLANTA 1996*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATLANTA 1996*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATLANTA 1996*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*Atlanta's Olympic cauldron*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ Just a word to describe Atlanta Olympic stadium: embarrassing.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Both the German stadiums for me - Berlin 1936 and Munich 1972.

Honourable mention to Athens 1896, Amsterdam 1928, Los Angeles 1932/84, Athens 2004 and Beijing 2008.

One of the most uninspiring ever was Atlanta 1996 - however its probably one of the most well used post-Olympics - so it deserves credit in that regard. I think I'll feel the same way about London 2012.

Melbourne's Olympic Stadium, the MCG, often criticised because its been completely altered from its 1956 form - but its a testament to its use and importance, it needed to modernise. It's Australia's National Stadium, and IMHO should be the location of the FIFA World Cup final in 2022, with the Opening at Sydney's Olympic Stadium.

Apart from Atlanta's, other stadiums I've never liked include Rome 1960, Montreal 1976 and Seoul 1988. 

I saw Montreal's stadium in the flesh last year, it's impressive, however it looks so stale and tries too hard. It attempts to be both brutal and futurist - and I'm a fan of both - but IMO fails at both. The bar was raised high by Munich, and credit to the Canadians for trying, but it simply can't match the grace and simple elegance of the 1972 stadium.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr.Underground said:


> ^^ Just a word to describe Atlanta Olympic stadium: embarrassing.


I disagree. I think Atlanta did the most sensible thing in building a Stadium that would have the most effective legacy. The Falcons didn't need a Football Stadium as the Georgia Dome was only 3 years old by 1996. I really don't think it looks that bad and I'm damn sure the Atlanta locals enjoy the venue far more than West Ham fans will enjoy London's Olympic Stadium. Lets face it, is there really anywhere in the World (other than Cricketing nations) that truly need even a 40 000+ Athletics Stadium if it weren't in hope of landing one off events like the Olympics or the World Championships.

Atlanta may not be remembered for any real monumental venues but they have certainly not been left with any White elephants which is a constant struggle for most Olympic hosts. Practicality over flair, it certainly didn't prevent World Records from falling.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I agree. The cauldron design however was a mess. I'm a big defender of their stadium but can't defend the cauldron!!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*SYDNEY 2000*

*SYDNEY 2000*

*Stadium Australia*

Stadium Australia, presently known as ANZ Stadium due to naming rights, is a multi-purpose stadium located in the Sydney Olympic Park precinct of Homebush Bay. The stadium, which in Australia is sometimes referred to simply as the "Olympic Stadium", was completed in March 1999 at a cost of A$690 million to host the 2000 Summer Olympics.The stadium since then has hosted every National Rugby League grand final, the 2000 Summer Olympics and also the 2003 Rugby World Cup Final.

The stadium was originally built to temporarily hold 110,000 spectators, making it the largest Olympic Stadium ever built as well as the largest stadium in Australia. In 2003 reconfiguration work was completed to shorten the north and south wings, and install movable seating. These changes reduced the capacity to 83,500 for a rectangular field and 81,500 for an oval field (making it the second largest stadium in Australia after the Melbourne Cricket Ground). Awnings were also added over the North and South stands, which means that now most of the seating is under cover. The stadium was also engineered along sustainable lines for example with the low use of steel in in the roof structure in comparison to the Olympic stadiums of Athens and Beijing.

*Large crowds*

The first sporting event held at the stadium was on 6 March 1999 when a then-record rugby league football crowd of 104,583 watched the NRL first round double-header, featuring Newcastle v Manly and Parramatta v St George Illawarra Dragons. The first musical act to have been held at the newly built stadium was the Bee Gees consisting of Barry, Robin and Maurice Gibb in March 1999. The band had embarked on what would be their final world tour as a group before the death of Maurice, the culmination of the tour ending in the newly built Olympic Stadium. The turnout crowd was 105,000+.

The stadium was not officially opened until June 1999 when the Australian soccer team played the FIFA All Stars. Australia won the match 3-2 in front of a crowd of 88,101. Stadium Australia also played host to the national side's historic playoff win over Uruguay in November 2005, a victory which granted Australia FIFA World Cup qualification for only the second time in the country's history. The event attracted a virtual capacity crowd of 82,698.

The 1999 Bledisloe Cup rugby union match between the Australian Wallabies and the New Zealand All Blacks attracted a then-world record rugby union crowd of 107,042. In 2000 this was bettered when a crowd of 109,874 witnessed the "Greatest ever Rugby Match" when a Jonah Lomu try sealed an All Blacks win over the Wallabies 39-35. The All Blacks had led 24-nil after 11 minutes only to see Australia draw level at 24-all by halftime.

On 7 August 1999, a National Football League (American Football) exhibition game was played between the Denver Broncos and the San Diego Chargers, bringing home former AFL player Darren Bennett, the Chargers' punter. The Broncos won the game 20-17. This was Australia's first, and currently only, American Bowl game.

The 1999 National Rugby League Grand Final, played on 26 September between the Melbourne Storm and the St George Illawarra Dragons, broke the rugby league world-record crowd previously set earlier in the season when 107,999 came to watch the Storm defeat the Dragons 20-18.

During the 2000 Olympics, the evening track and field session on day 11 attracted *112,524 *spectators. Also during the Olympics, the football (soccer) final attracted *104,098* to witness Cameroon defeat Spain for its first-ever Olympic gold medal.

The opening ceremony for the 2000 Olympics at the stadium completely sold out all 110,000 seats, while the highest attendance ever recorded was 114,714 during the closing ceremony of the same Games.

The rock band AC/DC will be having 3 shows in February (18th, 20th & 22nd) from there Black Ice World Tour, it is expected to be a sell out with over 100,000 people attending each concert.

*Reconfiguration*

In October 2001, major reconfiguration work on the stadium was commenced to allow for sports that require an oval field, such as cricket and Australian rules football, to be played at the ground. The two wing stands were removed as well as the athletics track and a movable seating section was introduced in its place. New roofs were built over the two ends and seats that had a poor view of the field were removed. The reconfiguration reduced the capacity to 83,500 for the rectangular field and 81,500 for the oval field at a total cost of $80 million. The construction work was carried out by Multiplex.

*The reconfiguration work was completed in October 2003 *in time for the 2003 Rugby World Cup where the then Telstra Stadium hosted the opening game, two other groups games, both Semi-Finals, the third-place play-off and final matches of the competition. In the first semi-final on 15 November 2003, Australia beat New Zealand 22-10 and then in the second semi-final the following day England beat France 24-7. In the final, on 22 November, England beat Australia 20-17 in extra time.

The Sydney Swans v Collingwood AFL match at the Stadium on Saturday 23 August 2003 set an attendance record for the largest crowd to watch an AFL game outside of Victoria with 72,393 spectators (near capacity) attending and was the largest home-and-away AFL crowd at any Australian stadium for 2003.

2 October 2005 saw 82,453 attend the NRL grand final in which the Wests Tigers defeated the North Queensland Cowboys 30-16.

16 November 2005 saw 82,698 attend the second leg of the Oceania-South America Qualification Playoff game for qualification to the 2006 FIFA World Cup. Australia defeated Uruguay 1-0, which led to a penalty shootout as Uruguay had won the first leg of the playoff 1-0. Australia won this shootout 4-2, and the penalty spot where John Aloisi's spot kick secured victory has been permanently preserved and is on public display at the stadium.

In Feb-09, the stadium replaced its existing two television screens with new Panasonic HD LED video screens that measure 23x10m - 70% larger than the original screens, and 50% larger than the screens in the Beijing National Stadium, whilst consuming less power than the old screens, additionally, an led perimeter screen showcasing anz advertising has been installed on the second level from the 30m line to the 30m line.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*SYDNEY 2000*

*SYDNEY 2000*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*SYDNEY 2000*

*SYDNEY 2000*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*SYDNEY 2000*


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Bloody oath Atlanta's cauldron was awful!!!


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*SYDNEY 2000*

*SYDNEY 2000*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

swifty78 said:


> Bloody oath Atlanta's cauldron was awful!!!


Compare to Sydney 2000's one.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*SYDNEY 2000*

Metro station:











Olympic boulevard:











Olympic boulevard by night:











Olympic boulevard by day:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Olympic zone:


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm prefer Barcelona. This is good stadium!


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Walbanger said:


> Lets face it, is there really anywhere in the World (other than Cricketing nations) that truly need even a 40 000+ Athletics Stadium if it weren't in hope of landing one off events like the Olympics or the World Championships.


China and Jamaica.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## AlekseyVT (Dec 21, 2009)

LarisaCh said:


> I'm prefer Barcelona. This is good stadium!


I'm agree with you. I was been near this stadium. It's looking very nice and elegant.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*

*Olympic Stadium (Athens)*

The Olympic Stadium (Greek: Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο), is a stadium that is part of the Athens Olympic Sports Complex. It is also known as the Athens Olympic Stadium, and Spiridon "Spiros" Louis Stadium, named after the man to win the first (modern) Olympic marathon race in 1896.

*History*

Located in the area of Maroussi in Athens, it is the major Greek stadium and hosted the athletics events and the football (soccer) final at the 2004 Summer Olympics. It also hosted the opening ceremony on August 13, 2004, and the closing ceremony on August 29, 2004. The stadium's record attendance is 74,473 but it was configured to seat 72,000 during the Olympics, though only 56,700 seats were made publicly available for the track and field events and slightly more for the football final. The turf system consists of natural grass in modular containers which incorporate irrigation and drainage systems.

The stadium was originally designed in 1979 and built in 1980-1982. It was completed in time to host the 1982 European Championships in Athletics. It was inaugurated by the President of Greece, at the time, Konstantinos Karamanlis on 8 September 1982. It also hosted several events of the 1991 Mediterranean Games and the 1997 World Championships in Athletics, sought in order to prove that it was capable of hosting major sporting events after the failure of Athens to win the 1996 Summer Olympics. It was extensively renovated in time for the Olympics, including a controversial roof designed by Santiago Calatrava that was added atop the sidelines. The roof was completed just in time for the opening of the Games, and the stadium was then officially re-opened on July 30, 2004.

The Olympic Stadium has been used at various times as a home ground by the three major football clubs of Athens, Olympiacos Piraeus, Panathinaikos and AEK Athens. Panathinaikos has been using the stadium regularly since 2005 for its matches. In the 2007-08 season, they returned to Apostolos Nikolaidis Stadium, their old home ground for the clubs centenary season. For the 2008-09 season, they will return to Athens Olympic Stadium until the new stadium, the Votanikos Arena, is built.

The stadium hosted the 2007 UEFA Champions League Final on May 23, 2007 between AC Milan and Liverpool FC, which was won 2-1 by AC Milan. This stadium also hosted the 1994 UEFA Champions League Final (which was also won by AC Milan), the 1983 European Cup Final as well as the 1987 UEFA Cup Winners' Cup Final. The stadium was used as a concert venue by performers such as Tina Turner, AC/DC, The Rolling Stones and Madonna. Madonna's concert touched the number of 75,637 viewers, something which makes the Sticky & Sweet Tour the most successful concert ever held in Greece.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ATHENS 2004*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*

Beijing National Stadium (simplified Chinese: 北京国家体育场; traditional Chinese: 北京國家體育場; pinyin: Běijīng Guójiā Tǐyùchǎng), also known as the National Stadium (国家体育场),[4] or colloquially as the Bird's Nest (鸟巢), is a stadium in Beijing, China. The stadium was designed for use throughout the 2008 Summer Olympics and Paralympics.

*Located in the Olympic Green, the $423 million stadium is the world's largest steel structure*.The design was awarded to a submission from the Swiss architecture firm Herzog & de Meuron in April 2003, after a bidding process that included 13 final submissions. The design, which originated from the study of Chinese ceramics, implemented steel beams in order to hide supports for the retractable roof; giving the stadium the appearance of a "Bird's nest". Ai Weiwei, the artistic consultant, played a critical role in pushing the design to have unique Chinese characteristics. The retractable roof was later removed from the design after inspiring the stadium's most recognizable aspect. Ground was broken in December 2003 and the stadium officially opened in June 2008. *A shopping mall and a hotel are planned to be constructed to increase use of the stadium, which has had trouble attracting events, football and otherwise, after the Olympics*

*Design and construction*

Beijing National Stadium was a joint venture among architects Jacques Herzog and Pierre de Meuron of Herzog & de Meuron, project architect Stefan Marbach, artist Ai Weiwei, and CADG which was lead by chief architect Li Xinggang. During their first meeting in 2003, at Basel, the group decided to do something unlike Herzog and de Meuron had traditionally designed. "China wanted to have something new for this very important stadium," Li stated. In an effort to design a stadium that was "porous" while also being "a collective building, a public vessel", the team studied Chinese ceramics. This line of thought brought the team to the "nest scheme". The stadium consists of two independent structures, standing 50 feet apart: a red concrete seating bowl and the outer steel frame around it.

In an attempt to hide steel supports for the retractable roof, required in the bidding process, the team developed the "seemingly random additional steel" to blend the supports into the rest of the stadium. Twenty-four trussed columns encase the inner bowl, each one weighing 1,000 tons. Despite random appearance, each half of the stadium is nearly identical. After a collapse of a roof at the Charles de Gaulle International Airport, Beijing reviewed all major projects. It was decided to eliminate the retractable roof, the original inspiration for the "nest" design, as well as 9,000 seats from the design. The removal of the elements helped to bring the project under the reduced construction budget of $290 million, from an original $500 million. With the removal of the retractable roof, the building was lightened, which helped it stand up to seismic activity; however, the upper section of the roof was altered to protect fans from weather. Due to the stadium's outward appearance, it was nicknamed "The Bird's Nest". The phrase was first used by Herzog & de Meuron, though the pair still believes "there should be many ways of perceiving a building." The use is a compliment Li explained, "In China, a bird's nest is very expensive, something you eat on special occasions."

Ground was broken, at the Olympic Green, for Beijing National Stadium on 24 December 2003. At its height, 17,000 construction workers worked on the stadium. In January 2008, The Times reported that 10 workers had died throughout construction; despite denial from the Chinese government. However, in a story the following week, Reuters, with the support of the Chinese government, reported that only two workers had died. All 110,000 tons of steel were made in China, making the stadium the largest steel structure in the world. On 14 May 2008, the grass field of 7,811 square meters was laid in 24 hours. Beijing National Stadium officially opened at a ceremony on 28 June 2008.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*BEIJING 2008*
Internal and Olympic cauldron


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

And about Beijing edition I give you some images of Watercube.




























































If someone wants to put some images of Olympic stadia Athens 1896 - Beijing 2008 is welcome.

Further we will pass to the future editions


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mr.Underground said:


> *Estadi Olímpic Lluís Companys*
> 
> The stadium has a capacity of 55,926 (70,000 during the 1992 Olympics)


I keep seeing that and did assume that to be true but no pictures of the stadium during the 1992 Olympics indicate that there was a 14,000 temporary increase in capacity. This says the capacity was 60,000 which sounds a lot more reasonable. http://www.la84foundation.org/6oic/OfficialReports/1992/1992s2.pdf


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

U're just putting SOOOO MANY photos on a page that it takes FOREVER to load a page. Besides which, many of these photos/buildings have already been posted so many times before. 

*Less is more.*


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Last page was a bomb, underground. You should have posted 2-3 photos per post, maybe we could have a conversation then.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Overkill with the pics. 

Can you remove at least 90% from each?


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

perhaps just use thumbnails or better yet just put links to the individuals stadiums thread


----------



## inhenriq (May 9, 2008)

thumbnails would be better.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Were is london 2012?


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Bezzi said:


> Were is london 2012?


At the "non-iconic olympic stadia thread" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

specially now that they removed an important item of the facade to reduce costs.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Post relocated to next page.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Post relocated to next page.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Beijing and Berlin have the two best stadiums.
Moscow, Stockholm, and Los Angeles are honorable mentions in the running for the best.

Seoul and Helsinki are the two worst.
Rome 1960, Montreal, Melbourne, and Atlanta are honorable disasters.


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

If someone wants to put any images of London 2012...in this period I'm so busy...

Thanks for your help.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

And you'd probably kill the page.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Beijing and Berlin have the two best stadiums.
> Moscow, Stockholm, and Los Angeles are honorable mentions in the running for the best.
> 
> Seoul and Helsinki are the two worst.
> Rome 1960, Montreal, Melbourne, and Atlanta are honorable disasters.


Melbourne's up there with the best stadiums in the world.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Walbanger said:


> I disagree. I think Atlanta did the most sensible thing in building a Stadium that would have the most effective legacy. The Falcons didn't need a Football Stadium as the Georgia Dome was only 3 years old by 1996. I really don't think it looks that bad and I'm damn sure the Atlanta locals enjoy the venue far more than West Ham fans will enjoy London's Olympic Stadium. Lets face it, is there really anywhere in the World (other than Cricketing nations) that truly need even a 40 000+ Athletics Stadium if it weren't in hope of landing one off events like the Olympics or the World Championships.
> 
> Atlanta may not be remembered for any real monumental venues but they have certainly not been left with any White elephants which is a constant struggle for most Olympic hosts. Practicality over flair, it certainly didn't prevent World Records from falling.


This is the Centennial Olympics we're talking about, the main stadium is the showpiece, it's the no 1 thing about the games. 

Sure the legacy to alter it into a baseball stadium was good, but surely they could have built a 85,000 seater somewhere in a proper Romanesque/Greek/Americana style that could be downsized to a smaller 10,000 seater or so athletic stadium?

As for the new home of the braves, profits from the Olympics could have been used to build their new stadium.

The cauldron was an absolute mess, agreed on that.

When America does host the Summer Games again, it better be a good stadium!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Beijing and Berlin have the two best stadiums.
> Moscow, Stockholm, and Los Angeles are honorable mentions in the running for the best.
> 
> Seoul and Helsinki are the two worst.
> Rome 1960, Montreal, Melbourne, and Atlanta are honorable disasters.





magic_johnson said:


> Melbourne's up there with the best stadiums in the world.


He might have been referring to how it looked in 1956. 

I wouldn't call Helsinki the worst, it has it's architectural flair, the capacity nowadays is a shocker at only 40,000.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Lord David said:


> I wouldn't call Helsinki the worst, it has it's architectural flair, the capacity nowadays is a shocker at only 40,000.


Why should that be? Finland is only a country of what? About 5 million? The Athletics program in 1952 is NOWHERE near as packed as it is today, some 58 years later. So your judgment is way off. Why should they need a stadium the average size for much larger countries?? 

You are thinking against 2010 parameters which the Finnish gov't and organizers did not think in 58 years ago.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ It's supposed to be a national stadium (for a well developed country), of a country with rich athletic tradition. 70,000 sounds reasonable, which was the capacity in 1952. It would also allow Helsinki to host another Summer Olympics should they want to bid, without needing to expand or upgrade the stadium.

It will always be packed for Football internationals, even though that's not the no 1 sport in Finland.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a real shame the wrap won't be going on (unless a sponsor can be found), but London's stadium should still be quite spectacular in its setting:


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

^^ Nice job, Rob. Next step will be Rio 2016.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

I edited my previous post so that the images of Rio 2016 stay after London 2012.



Bezzi said:


> So if we do not have images of London, let's continue with the Rio 2016. Here is the Joao Havelange Olympic stadium will be renovated to receive athletics.


----------



## Bezzi (Dec 27, 2008)

Bezzi said:


> The ceremonies will take place in another stadium, the Maracana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next stop, 2020. Where will be?


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

*ROME 2020*










or

*ISTANBUL 2020*



Jakob said:


> - Designed by French architects Michel Macary and Aymeric Zublena who designed the "Stade de France" in Paris as well
> - Capacity: 82'000
> - completed in 2001
> - Host of the 2005 UEFA Champions League Final


or TOKYO 2020


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Lord David said:


> Mind you, Prague made a bid for 2016 and came second last only due to lack of core sporting infrastructure, primarily the main stadium, lack of political support, public enthusiasm and the cost concern. This was all during the global financial crisis too. I'm sure if Prague bids for the latter 2020's (it's already said it doesn't want to bid for 2020 and of course doing so would easily spell doom to the bid cause Budapest in nearby Hungary has already stated their willingness to bid), it might stand a chance.
> 
> It doesn't matter how small the city is, as long as it's not ridiculously small and proposes a unique bid that meets the IOC requirements that would almost instantly make it a Candidate city, then it could just get the games, regardless of if it needs to build it's main stadium or what not.


Of couse, in a stretch, the beta cities could. But again, why if the alpha cities are available? (I was in Prague in July; pretty city...but it would be HARD-stretched to host a SOG, plus, it only has a national support base of 5 million people...EVEN smaller than Greece's 11 million. And you know what happened post-Athens...) 

Between Berlin and Budapest--which one would you go for?
Between Dublin and Paris -- which one do you think could handle the hordes?
Between Tokyo and Bogota -- which is the natural choice? 

The money, the power, the prestige, the resources, the infrastructure are all there in the alpha cities. WHY go with the smaller ones?


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Feel free to add your vote in this existing thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=672780&page=49&highlight=best+olympic+stadium+ever


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I've asked about the marathon at night in the past, because I have one major concern, and its the athletes

people will go on about it being a better temp, and the road will be lit and so on.

there is one major concern I have and it is preparation.

These guys run non-stop for 130+ minutes and you don't do that on a whim.

It takes time and preparation, and I wonder how a marathon runner will go sitting around the village all day and then running from 10pm till after 12pm.

I know the swimmers were not happy when the finals for Beijing got switched from the evening to the morning (in order to keep USA TV happy), as it screwed with their preparation. This sounds much more significant though.

Personally I would love Istanbul to get it, but if they are not up for it, Tokyo.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Gondolier said:


> Of couse, in a stretch, the beta cities could. But again, why if the alpha cities are available? (I was in Prague in July; pretty city...but it would be HARD-stretched to host a SOG, plus, it only has a national support base of 5 million people...EVEN smaller than Greece's 11 million. And you know what happened post-Athens...)
> 
> Between Berlin and Budapest--which one would you go for?
> Between Dublin and Paris -- which one do you think could handle the hordes?
> ...


Why? You gotta look at the whole picture. Look at the rich Olympic history of the country, look at the cultural side and aspect, look at the potential legacy, irrespective of mere population. If they present a good bid, make it to the Candidate stage, then why not?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lord David said:


> Why? You gotta look at the whole picture. Look at the rich Olympic history of the country, look at the cultural side and aspect, look at the potential legacy, irrespective of mere population. If they present a good bid, make it to the Candidate stage, then why not?


have to agree, if we just give it to the biggest and best, we will just rotate between the same cities every time

do that, you miss some of the best experiences a world can provide

set minimum standards to be delivered upon, but evaluate as a whole

an Olympics is not just about the biggest and shiniest new stadiums, its about the experience

look at Beijing as an example - facilities wise and operationally one of, if not the best Olympics of all time. however the only criticism was it lacked "fun".

Some cities may lack the size of a NY, Beijing, or London, but they will provide an intangible quality that should not be lost to the Olympic movement.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Lord David said:


> Why? You gotta look at the whole picture. Look at the rich Olympic history of the country, look at the cultural side and aspect, look at the potential legacy, irrespective of mere population. If they present a good bid, make it to the Candidate stage, then why not?


I said "in a stretch." But what if the alpha city presents an *equally excellent bid*, and makes it to the candidate stage? Why not? I mean look at the Winter Games too; the trend is toward larger towns because the Games, both editions, have grown so large that it takes a huge, major metropolis to stage them. I mean, do you think you know better than the IOC? Do you know something that the IOC doesn't? Maybe you should advise them??


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

T74 said:


> look at Beijing as an example - facilities wise and operationally one of, if not the best Olympics of all time. however the only criticism was it lacked "fun".


"Fun" from whose point of view? Maybe it's a cultural difference? And of course you will encounter varying interpretations of "fun" and "well done" with the various cultures of the world. One man's medicine might be another man's poison. A lot of the Chinese families seemed to be having fun. Why should it only be from the athletes' and visitors' point of view? Who's paying for those Games? The hosts too are entitled to have their own version of fun--that may necessarily not be in sync with perhaps, western visitors' idea of fun. You can create your own "fun."


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

About Alpha city, you indicated Durban like favourite for 2020 edition, but do you consider it an alpha city?

And about 2018 Winter games, which is the favourite city? I think is a 2 horse race between Munich and Pyeongyang, with the south Korean City in first place. Out Annecy.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Gondolier said:


> Between Berlin and Budapest--which one would you go for?


I think Budapest would make a better host of the Olympics these days than Berlin.

Don't get me wrong, Berlin is one of my favourite cities in the world - but Budapest has this exceptional grandeur that I think would make a great setting for the Olympics - plus that part of Central Europe has never had the Games before. In addition to this, Hungary has been a fine competitor at the Olympics throughout history. It would be the perfect former-East Bloc city to step up to the plate - much, _much_ moreso than Prague or Bucharest, for instance.

Berlin is far too anti-establishment for a 21st century Olympics. It doesn't really suite the city's new found identity. The Olympics is too egotistical for Berlin.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> "Fun" from whose point of view? Maybe it's a cultural difference? And of course you will encounter varying interpretations of "fun" and "well done" with the various cultures of the world. One man's medicine might be another man's poison. A lot of the Chinese families seemed to be having fun. Why should it only be from the athletes' and visitors' point of view? Who's paying for those Games? The hosts too are entitled to have their own version of fun--that may necessarily not be in sync with perhaps, western visitors' idea of fun. You can create your own "fun."


you haven't spoken to many Chinese then.

in order to make sure things were run without a hitch, the controls on the city were severe. The crowds in the spectator areas were deliberately kept low, and you were encouraged to leave the areas as soon as events were over.

the access to tickets for ordinary chinese was also very restricted, which lead to some of the crowd issues for several stadium (being corporates, they stayed to see the chinese competitors, and once their events were done went back to work/restaurant/bar)

even around tourist sites, numbers were seriously monitored and controlled (esp at Tienanmen Square, where normal group gathering controls were ramped up massively)


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr.Underground said:


> About Alpha city, you indicated Durban like favourite for 2020 edition, but do you consider it an alpha city?
> 
> And about 2018 Winter games, which is the favourite city? I think is a 2 horse race between Munich and Pyeongyang, with the south Korean City in first place. Out Annecy.


Yeah, maybe Durban is not quite the "alpha" city that say, Jo'burg or Cape Town are...but it appears that that will be the African entry for 2020. The 2010 World Cup was by all accounts, a great success. Durban already has an Olympic stadium in place; a new int'l airport. They are a port city with a new harbor that can accommodate like a dozen cruise ships in ten years; the July-August weather is probably even better than Sydney's was for 2000 -- *so you gotta go with what you have.* Plus, remember, the IOC will meet there next year. 

OK, let me put it this way: *you have to be in the right place at the right time. * How's that?


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

T74 said:


> you haven't spoken to many Chinese then.
> 
> in order to make sure things were run without a hitch, the controls on the city were severe. The crowds in the spectator areas were deliberately kept low, and you were encouraged to leave the areas as soon as events were over.
> 
> ...


Well, if you have 1.3 billion people, some controls have to be in place. But do you really think the Olympics should only go to the western democracies? The IOC doesn't think so.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

@Alphaville:

I think Berlin won't bid for the games until 2040 (defintely not for the "100 years celebration" of the Nazi Olympics)!

Berlin will change in this coming 30 years, it will be ready for the games at that time.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> Well, if you have 1.3 billion people, some controls have to be in place. But do you really think the Olympics should only go to the western democracies? The IOC doesn't think so.


of course not, and that is actually my point

by restricting it to your criteria of only the biggest and the best, you will miss out of a lot of special experiences

Beijing may not have been the most fun, but it was run brilliantly

Sydney was an odd timezone for north american markets, but ran a brilliant games

Barcelona is not a key European city, and well down the pecking order, but delivered a great games introducing the Catalan culture to the world

Even Seoul, a nice games, not a great one though, but introduced Korea to the world, and it marked the point Korea started being taken seriously by the rest of the world.

For me, while NY/LA/London/Paris/Beijing could host SOG one after the other with the best venues and the most iconic cities, it would get boring and would be a shame to miss the likes of Istanbul, Durban/Cape Town, New Delhi, etc. Even for the USA, a focus on the biggest (LA/NY) would mean you miss something like Dallas getting a chance to bid.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

T74 said:


> of course not, and that is actually my point
> 
> by restricting it to your criteria of only the biggest and the best, you will miss out of a lot of special experiences
> 
> ...


What's your point? There can ONLY be ONE WINNER...so going by your inverted logic, of course you will miss out on the 100 hundred OTHER Cities that would've wanted to host. 

I mean 80 beautiful gals miss out on being Miss Universe or Miss World each year. Nobody goes around saying oh Miss so-and-so could...I mean you could but *your shudda-cudda thinking is absolutely bonkers*. 

The point is to pick the City that CAN BEST ORGANIZE the Games. The _apres-fun _part is only incidental. Otherwise, they would pick Las Vegas and Atlantic City every time. So I still don't get why you are insisting on a 'Dallas' (or some other city) to be left out?? I mean go visit those cities if you want to get that New Orleans or San Antonio feeling...but why are you tying cities that have little chance of hosting with the Games? The Games have a very HIGH ORDER OF technical requirements to be fulfilled and that is almost 90% of the selection process. The "fun" part probably only figures 1% or 2% in the IOC voters' minds. hno:


----------



## Aarni (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the great thread. My favourites are Berlin and Munich.

You didn't post any old pics of the Helsinki Olympic Stadium, so I'll post a few. From these pics you can see how the stadium was temporarily expanded for the 1952 games.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> What's your point? There can ONLY be ONE WINNER...so going by your inverted logic, of course you will miss out on the 100 hundred OTHER Cities that would've wanted to host.
> 
> I mean 80 beautiful gals miss out on being Miss Universe or Miss World each year. Nobody goes around saying oh Miss so-and-so could...I mean you could but *your shudda-cudda thinking is absolutely bonkers*.
> 
> The point is to pick the City that CAN BEST ORGANIZE the Games. The _apres-fun _part is only incidental. Otherwise, they would pick Las Vegas and Atlantic City every time. So I still don't get why you are insisting on a 'Dallas' (or some other city) to be left out?? I mean go visit those cities if you want to get that New Orleans or San Antonio feeling...but why are you tying cities that have little chance of hosting with the Games? The Games have a very HIGH ORDER OF technical requirements to be fulfilled and that is almost 90% of the selection process. The "fun" part probably only figures 1% or 2% in the IOC voters' minds. hno:


If you make the criteria that the biggest city, the best developed city, and the best equip city MUST win the games, you will basically rotate ONLY between London, LA/NY, and Beijing/Shanghai. This is because even if another city tries to match them, they will never be able to have the population or the finances to match them.

Cities may be able to provide an equal or better games, but lack the population. By ruling them out "because they are not the biggest", you lose decent bidding cities.


----------



## Aarni (Mar 21, 2010)

Lord David said:


> ^^ It's supposed to be a national stadium (for a well developed country), of a country with rich athletic tradition. 70,000 sounds reasonable, which was the capacity in 1952. It would also allow Helsinki to host another Summer Olympics should they want to bid, without needing to expand or upgrade the stadium.
> 
> It will always be packed for Football internationals, even though that's not the no 1 sport in Finland.


Actually, it's hardly ever packed. For example, on October 12 Finland played Hungary in the Euro 2012 qualifying. Attendance? *18,532*. It's only packed when Finland plays the big teams, such as Germany or England. Russia and Sweden will also attract a full crowd.

The stadium is only used for 10-15 events per year, since the current capacity of 37,000 is too much for almost any event. 70,000 would be sheer madness. And what is more, as the Olympic Stadium is becoming obsolete, there have been discussions about demolishing it and replacing it with a modern stadium more suitable for the purpose (with a capacity of 25,000 or so).


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

T74 said:


> If you make the criteria that the biggest city, the best developed city, and the best equip city MUST win the games, you will basically rotate ONLY between London, LA/NY, and Beijing/Shanghai. This is because even if another city tries to match them, they will never be able to have the population or the finances to match them.
> 
> Cities may be able to provide an equal or better games, but lack the population. By ruling them out "because they are not the biggest", you lose decent bidding cities.


What I am saying is that the alpha cities have stronger chances of winning because (1) the IOC wants to see their brand associated with the most prestigous cities. Why should the IOC want Tijuana or Cali or Beirut or Belfast for their Games? 

(2) The alpha cities that have been put forth have the critical mass to stage and absorb an Olympic Games. Basically, you must have a city or metrpolitan area that can absorb an invasion of some 200-250,000 people for two weeks...and you must have the corresponding support population of probably another 80,000 people who will run and support the Games in those same two weeks. And it's the larger metro areas of the planet that can provide these requirements. Would you put a National Political Convention in Podunk or Sacramento? 

Obviously, there are enough of the alpha (and larger) cities for the IOC to whip around their Games. 

Or are we just going around and around here? Anyway, good luck to you if you think the Dublins and the Pragues, pretty as they are as small cities, will one day win the Summer Games. *That is why the IOC also has created the Youth Olympic Games *(for 2nd-tier cities like Singapore and Nanjing) *and then the IOC Sessions *probably go to the Copenhagen's, the Monte Carlo's, the Guatemala Cities...who absolutely have no hope of landing an Olympic Games. I mean it's like you are trying the fit a square peg in a round hole.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Can't demolish Helsinki's Olympic Stadium, only needs modernisation. There are benches in the stadium instead of individual seating.


----------



## Aarni (Mar 21, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Can't demolish Helsinki's Olympic Stadium, only needs modernisation. There are benches in the stadium instead of individual seating.


Yep, and since it's a conserved historical monument, the Museum department does not allow the replacement the benches with individual seats.

To meet UEFA requirements, the pitch would also need to be widened. This means they would need to move the facilities for long jump, which are currently inside the track. To relocate the long jump sand etc. they would need to demolish parts of the stand. The Museum department is - of course - against this as well.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

So the Museum Department can disallow any proposals for modernisation, also? Whoever they are, they would be stupid enough not to allow modernisation of a good-looking historic stadium.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> What I am saying is that the alpha cities have stronger chances of winning because (1) the IOC wants to see their brand associated with the most prestigous cities. Why should the IOC want Tijuana or Cali or Beirut or Belfast for their Games?
> 
> (2) The alpha cities that have been put forth have the critical mass to stage and absorb an Olympic Games. Basically, you must have a city or metrpolitan area that can absorb an invasion of some 200-250,000 people for two weeks...and you must have the corresponding support population of probably another 80,000 people who will run and support the Games in those same two weeks. And it's the larger metro areas of the planet that can provide these requirements. Would you put a National Political Convention in Podunk or Sacramento?
> 
> ...


If you read back, I actually said a city must meet minimum criteria, on that we 100% agree

What I disagreed with was your view that the biggest city must ALWAYS win out.

If a Barcelona can put up a bid as good as New York, NY should not automatically get it just because they are bigger.

from your last post I actually don't think we are that far apart - the only issue i've had with your view was the bigger MUST always win out


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

T74 said:


> If you read back, I actually said a city must meet minimum criteria, on that we 100% agree
> 
> What I disagreed with was your view that the biggest city must ALWAYS win out.
> 
> ...


Then I guess we are talking semantics. My view is that the LARGER cities have a better chance of winning vs. smaller ones for the most part. Sure, Barcelona beat Paris, Atlanta beat Athens, Sydney beat Beijing... but similarly, Seoul beat Osaka for 1988, Beijing bested Toronto for 2008; London went ahead of the pack that included Madrid, Moscow, Paris and New York, etc., etc. A larger city has the wherewithal to stage a stronger campaign but may NOT always win.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ Seoul actually beat Nagoya not Osaka


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> Then I guess we are talking semantics. My view is that the LARGER cities have a better chance of winning vs. smaller ones for the most part. Sure, Barcelona beat Paris, Atlanta beat Athens, Sydney beat Beijing... but similarly, Seoul beat Osaka for 1988, Beijing bested Toronto for 2008; London went ahead of the pack that included Madrid, Moscow, Paris and New York, etc., etc. A larger city has the wherewithal to stage a stronger campaign but may NOT always win.


no argument with any of that. bigger cities will and (if they have a clue) should have a better chance. I just don't want it to be the prime criteria.

BTW I know things are a bit all over the shop right now in the US, but has there been any talk of the US trying again for 2020? I know the NY bid was a trainwreck, but IMO Chicago was pretty unlucky


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

For me, the Athens 2004 Olympic Stadium is the most beautiful in history of the Games. Santiago Calatrava (Spain) is a genius.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Cauê said:


> For me, the Athens 2004 Olympic Stadium is the most beautiful in history of the Games. Santiago Calatrava (Spain) is a genius.


Putting a fancy hat on a piece of shit doesn't suddenly transform the shit. Been there and wasn't impressed though I love Greece.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

T74 said:


> but has there been any talk of the US trying again for 2020?


No. The USOC has already uneqivocallly said it will not put forth a candidate for 2020. Only makes sense. Still licking their wounds. 

Oh, Swift, you're right about Nagoya. I stand corrected.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

I think that Athens 2004 is the best Olympics stadium ever. It's so elegant.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Gondolier said:


> No. The USOC has already uneqivocallly said it will not put forth a candidate for 2020. Only makes sense. Still licking their wounds.
> 
> Oh, Swift, you're right about Nagoya. I stand corrected.


its a pity, I liked the Chicago bid a lot. Massive improvement from the debacle of the NY bid

hopefully they have another swing when 2024 comes around


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Id still like to see Chicago get it one day, I was sure they were gonna get 2016 and beat Rio by a few votes (despite always going for Rio) and was shocked at seeing them eliminated first, Miami would be my second choice for American city tho dunno how suitable?


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree that Chicago would make a fantastic host for the Olympics in either 2024/28.

However, I wouldn't mind some other US cities giving serious thought also - maybe some of the "nicer Atlanta's", such as Seattle or Boston. I think there could even be a certain merit and lure to Washington DC putting forth a serious bid. They went for 2012 in the domestic bid, but with Baltimore. If planned well enough, they could probably do it alone. What do American's think of this?

I think San Francisco would be an amazing location, if the IOC isn't put off by the idea of not just another American Olympics, but *another* Californian Olympics. 

Obviously the two Texas cities, Dallas and Houston will try and make an bid, but to the outside world Texas represents many negative things about the US - and these two cities seem too much like Atlanta.

So in summary, Chicago, Seattle, Boston, San Francisco and Washington DC = :cheers:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Walbanger said:


> Putting a fancy hat on a piece of shit doesn't suddenly transform the shit. Been there and wasn't impressed though I love Greece.


The stadium before Calatrava's roof wasn't shit. Maybe it was an absolute boring bowl or simply indifferent without any special style, but not shit. It has a simplicity which made it very functional in every big event that had hosted before the Games.
And moreover, this fancy hat completely trasformed the stadium for 2004, since it took a character that never had and -even it was actually an addition to an existing stadium and not a new building- it is considered today as a very characteristic and classic Calatrava work.

Been there and never achieved to take my eyes off the cable roof!


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

T74 said:


> its a pity, I liked the Chicago bid a lot. Massive improvement from the debacle of the NY bid
> 
> hopefully they have another swing when 2024 comes around


I think a 2022 winter bid is more possible, doable and winnable than a summer one since only 3 continents can technically host a Winter Games. Further 2022 would be about the right time for the WOGs to swing back to North America.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

potiz81 said:


> The stadium before Calatrava's roof wasn't shit. Maybe it was an absolute boring bowl or simply indifferent without any special style, but not shit. It has a simplicity which made it very functional in every big event that had hosted before the Games.
> And moreover, this fancy hat completely trasformed the stadium for 2004, since it took a character that never had and -even it was actually an addition to an existing stadium and not a new building- it is considered today as a very characteristic and classic Calatrava work.
> 
> Been there and never achieved to take my eyes off the cable roof!


Different strokes for different folks, i think it's severely overrated.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> Different strokes for different folks, i think it's severely overrated.


It is. It was an add-on thing...and hardly anyone is using it now. And who enjoys the roof? The birds probably. :lol:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Gondolier said:


> ..and hardly anyone is using it now.


You must be kidding. This stadium must be the one which is used most in Greece, if not in the Balkans..
It s not only the home for 2 of the biggest football clubs in Greece (AEK, Panathinaikos), but also the main track n field stadium in Greece and hosts very often track n field championships. Not to mention the hundreds of concerts and festivals that take place there.



Gondolier said:


> And who enjoys the roof? The birds probably. :lol:


Back in 90's, in Athens bid for 2004, IOC was overall well satisfied with the existing stadium of Athens. They only asked to add a roof instead of building a new one.
Probably birds enjoy the roof a lot. The same for the 80,000 spectators who appreciate the cool shadow that the roof offers at the greek summertime and the protection from the rain at winter.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC (Dec 13, 2004)

Gondolier said:


> It is. It was an add-on thing...and hardly anyone is using it now. And who enjoys the roof? The birds probably. :lol:


Seriously dude. Where do you get your f-ing facts? Get off the hatorade and do some research before you open your yapper....

The stadium has been, AND STILL IS, used by two of Greece's largest football teams: AEK FC and PANATHINAIKOS FC. That means that bewteen domestic league matches, UEFA Cup, and UEFA Champions League, the stadium is used at least two to three times A WEEK. Add in there big concert items like Beyonce, U2, and Madonna and it is safe to say the stadium is fully functioning and regularly used.

Grow up child. Its interersting to see you are from Australia. A lot of Australians are still sore that Athens stole the spolight from Sydney with their spectacular opening ceremonies that thankfully did not include kangaroos and clowns riding tricycles.....


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe he is an American actually.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Durban 2020*

_image hosted on *flickr*_








_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I will admit one thing as much as I hate to please MoRush, the Durban stadium is a stunning masterpiece.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Durban is nice, but it s only a wanna be olympic stadium!


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

potiz81 said:


> Durban is nice, but it s only a wanna be olympic stadium!


Well, it's far more ready and real than those other wanna-be Olympic stadia of Istanbul, Madrid and the non-existent Tokyo one!!


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Alphaville said:


> I agree that Chicago would make a fantastic host for the Olympics in either 2024/28.
> 
> However, I wouldn't mind some other US cities giving serious thought also - maybe some of the "nicer Atlanta's", such as Seattle or Boston. I think there could even be a certain merit and lure to Washington DC putting forth a serious bid. They went for 2012 in the domestic bid, but with Baltimore. If planned well enough, they could probably do it alone. What do American's think of this?
> 
> ...


If and when the US bids for the Summer Olympics, I would love to see either Washington DC or San Francisco bid. 

I said this before but DC could have an AMAZING Olympic stadium if it just does one little thing: destroy RFK Stadium. No one plays there (aside from DC United which is in dire need of a new stadium). On the plus side, it's on an amazing location and would provide a awesome backdrop for the Olympic games. A 90,000 seat stadium could be built on the site of RFK, then when the Olympics are over, give it to the NFL so the Redskins can actually play in DC.










DC also made a preliminary Olympic stadium during it's bid for the 2012 games.









San Francisco is similar to DC. Get rid of Candlestick Park, let the 49ers play in Stanford for a few years, build a new Olympic stadium on the site, after the games, give it to the NFL.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Interesting use of English and French signage/scoreboard use. I guess it was selective and not used for all venues/events?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi All

I think we can all agree that there is a reasonable number of images that can be posted.

Please keep the images on topic, and please limit them to a reasonable amount.

The LA Games post length and number of images was not reasonable


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

I know that my post was excessive but practice what you preach. No need to post all those pictures of the Durban Stadium.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

These are not heavy. But any thread, after 60 full screen photos becomes unreadable. And since this is a talk about the general history of Olympic facilities, which do you think is the best Olympic complex ever in general?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Lord David said:


> Interesting use of English and French signage/scoreboard use. I guess it was selective and not used for all venues/events?


If I understand what you mean, you have to know that French is the official language of the IOC and Olympics, so, French signage is compulsory (and the speakers in the stadiums/venues have to speak in French in addition of English + the local language) !

I remember during Beijing 2008 (sorry, I mean: Pékin 2008 ), the Chinese organization committee was reprimanded by the IOC and by the International Francophonie Organization because they didn't use French signage in all venues !



For example, here is the beginning of the Αθήνα/Athènes/Athens 2004 opening ceremony (the speaker in the Olympic Stadium spoke in Greek, French and English):

_"Citoyens du Monde, bienvenue à la grande fête d'Athènes .......... Jeux Olympiques, bienvenue de nouveau en Grèce"_ :cheers:





Bonus: (just because I loved this moment during the 2004 opening ceremony):


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

ReiAyanami said:


> These are not heavy. But any thread, after 60 full screen photos becomes unreadable. And since this is a talk about the general history of Olympic facilities, which do you think is the best Olympic complex ever in general?


I'm going to be biased. Even though the LA Olympics were spread across most of Los Angeles County, the center of the games were focused around the University of Southern California in the West Adams neighborhood of Los Angeles. West Adam's is one of Los Angeles's oldest neighborhoods with HUGE mansions and powerful old Spanish/Roman style buildings. Plus the feeling of the Olympics hasn't left. Even today if you were to go there during a Trojan game, you get this very heavy and electric feeling as if you are going to the Olympic games. It really makes you proud that your city hosted the Olympics.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

soup or man said:


> I know that my post was excessive but practice what you preach. No need to post all those pictures of the Durban Stadium.


There is reasonable and then there is unreasonable. So yes, I do practice what I preach.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

17 pictures of a stadium that may or may not host the Olympics is not reasonable.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Fortunately, thats for me to decide, regardless of how big a fan of the LA Games I am and of most things Olympic Games. So, yes I appreciated the entire post. But given the thread title, and length of the your post, it was not reasonable.

Let me know once you're done counting the images in your post.

In fact, I will gladly open a general Olympic thread, where you may split that post of yours into several posts, since it is very interesting information.


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Well considering the fact that Durban hasn't hosted the Olympics AT ALL kind of negates your post. Just sayin....

In any event. 

LA 32
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=171850

LA 84
http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=184406


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll be sure to open a "Proposed Olympic Stadia" thread.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> If I understand what you mean, you have to know that French is the official language of the IOC and Olympics, so, French signage is compulsory (and the speakers in the stadiums/venues have to speak in French in addition of English + the local language) !
> 
> I remember during Beijing 2008 (sorry, I mean: Pékin 2008 ), the Chinese organization committee was reprimanded by the IOC and by the International Francophonie Organization because they didn't use French signage in all venues !
> 
> ...


I meant for Los Angeles 1984. They used say Finish/Arivee for the marathon or whatever end, used French in the scoreboard at the main stadium, but why not say the signage that states "Games of the XXIIIrd Olympiad" "Los Angeles California". Or made announcements in French during the opening/closing ceremonies? I know for a fact that Lake Placid 1980 used English and French equally, in both signage and announcements.

Just a thought...


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

*London 2012 & Rio 2016*

Up!

Is it possible to include London & Rio in the poll?


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

GEwinnen said:


> Up!
> 
> Is it possible to include London & Rio in the poll?


london is ok,pretty,but looks ordinary,rio?which one are the main stadium?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm a fan of the stadiums with a long standing legacy. Where some may be as worthy as others I put it to personal taste.

Melbourne MCG
Los Angeles Coliseum
Berlin Olympic Stadium
Atlanta Turner Field

Many are striking in appearance but have had trouble being suitable for other sports
Beijing
Montreal
Barcalona

I have no love for the highly rated Munich and Athens.

Sydney to me is a good functional venue but rather bland, it doesn't hold much atmosphere when the crowd is under 45 000. The MCG is still great at 30 000.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Lord David said:


> Why? Just because it has an athletics track? Must the Olympic flame be in sight of the athletics stadium? I think not.
> 
> They chose Maracana because it worked for the 2007 Pan American Games, would provide a much larger spectator capacity even if the athletes are to stand on the field and most importantly, it's a historically significant building and sports venue.


Historical significance does not give a venue the right to host Olympic Ceremonies. I don't care about maracana and its large capacity. Olympic ceremonies must take place at the Joao Havelange Stadium instead.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

I don´t know about the plans for the Rio olympic stadium but Joao A. is a front runner for ugliest olympic stadium ever.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

I think it'll look better when it

a) Has the gaps behind the goal filled with more seats as is planned and

b) Has its Olympic decor, especially on the concrete on the outside 

But I agree, it's hardly a Birds Nest. Not really fit to host the Olympics, which deserves better


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^At least in its current state. Yeah, well, Maracana should not even be fit to host Olympic ceremonies. Maracana is not much of a birds nest, either. Maybe if a final design for the renovated and expanded Engenhao stadium is released next year, that stadium should still be allowed to host Olympic ceremonies. Give that stadium a real exterior facade. Does Maracana even have a facade? No.


----------



## hiroamorim (Feb 25, 2007)

dande said:


> I don´t know about the plans for the Rio olympic stadium but Joao A. is a front runner for ugliest olympic stadium ever.



Maracana will be the olympic stadium, the place where the olympic flag will be raised and the cauldron will be placed.

Joao Havelange stadium is only the venue for track and field events.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Oh sure, devalue an Olympic Stadium.


----------



## zapor1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Can I get a reason why the stadium HAS to host the opening ceremonies and not the Maracana?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh oh....


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2005)

Opening ceremony or not the biggest media coverage will still be at Joao A. for all track and field competitions, a high point of every summer olympics.


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

flierfy said:


> Hamden Park held 150'000 people in the 1930s. Even Ibrox Park saw crowds as big as 118'000. How you can regard 100'000 or 110'000 as show-off capacity is completely beyond me. The proportion of the stadium fitted perfectly well and they still do.


It was a show-off race at this time. Hitler was a little bit disappointed of the Olympiastadion's size. To satisfy his desire to have the biggest stadium in our galaxy her ordered to build this stadium monster in Nuremberg.

btw, the next Olympic Stadium is almost completed. Which ranking in our poll results does it deserve?
What's your oppinion?

1 Bird's Nest (Beijing)
2 Olympistadion (Munich)
3 Stadium Australia (Sydney)
4 Spiridon Louis (Athens)
5 Olympiastadion (Berlin)
6 Olympic Stadium (Mexicó)
7 Olympic Stadium (Montreal)
8 L.A. Coliseum (Los Angeles)
9 Lenin Stadium (Moscow)
10 Olympic Stadium (Barcelona)


My rating is 5.5


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

*Estadio Olímpico de la Universidad de México*

“El Estadio Olímpico de la Universidad de México es precisamente de México. Entre todas las estructuras que integran la Ciudad Universitaria varias se elevan a la dignidad de la arquitectura notable de México y sus grandes tradiciones. La primera entre todas ellas es el Estadio. Aquí se pueden ver las grandes tradiciones antiguas de México honrado a los tiempos modernos. Pero esta estructura no es una imitación, es una creación en el más auténtico sentido y está llamada a ocupar su lugar entre las grandes obras de arquitectura de hoy y mañana […]”.

Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

Estadio Olímpico

“El Estadio Olímpico de la Universidad de México es precisamente de México. Entre todas las estructuras que integran la Ciudad Universitaria varias se elevan a la dignidad de la arquitectura notable de México y sus grandes tradiciones. La primera entre todas ellas es el Estadio. Aquí se pueden ver las grandes tradiciones antiguas de México honrado a los tiempos modernos. Pero esta estructura no es una imitación, es una creación en el más auténtico sentido y está llamada a ocupar su lugar entre las grandes obras de arquitectura de hoy y mañana […]”.

*Frank Lloyd Wright* 


Como lo describió el muralista Diego Rivera: *“El Estadio Olímpico nace del terreno con la misma lógica que los conos volcánicos que forman el paisaje donde se encuentra”, es verdaderamente “un cráter arquitectónizado”.* 

El Estadio fue la primera obra iniciada del conjunto de la Ciudad Universitaria, debido a la aceptación unánime de todo el comité de construcción del conjunto sobre su volumetría y funcionalidad. Se diseñó para que se realizaran todo tipo de actividades deportivas, y destacó por su desempeño durante las Olimpiadas de 1968. El talud exterior que forman las gradas del lado oriente fue decorado con mural titulado: “La Universidad, la familia y el deporte en México”, con piedras de color natural en altorrelieve obra del mismo Rivera. 

El acceso desde exterior se hace por medio de rampas que, al ir ascendiendo, permiten la entrada a mitad de la gradería, para así ocupar la totalidad de las localidades

Tiene una capacidad de ochenta mil espectadores sentados y consta de cuarenta y dos túneles de acceso, que son al mismo tiempo salidas que permiten desalojarlo por completo casi de inmediato. Este estadio fue el primero a nivel internacional en contar con una caseta de comunicaciones para transmisión diseñada específicamente para ello, llamada “el Palomar” esta se encuentra ubicada en la parte más alta de las gradas para dominar la vista del mismo estadio y general del Campus central.


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

Mextitlan: La maqueta del estadio olímpico de Ciudad Universitaria que muestra las olimpiadas de 1968, tiene la única “ola” miniatura del mundo, en donde más de 30 000 muñequitos que son espectadores se levantan, elevan sus manos y se vuelven a sentar mecánicamente. Esta maqueta la hizo el ingeniero Rafael Ramírez que es un mexicano que residía en Canadá y trabajaba para una equivalente de la NASA de Estados Unidos, haciendo modelos a escala de simuladores espaciales de ingeniería muy avanzada. La Catedral de Zacatecas está hecha a base de cantera molida mezclada con resinas y cemento, y se construyó pieza por pieza, bloque por bloque. Es de un color rosado mucho muy bello y pesa una tonelada y media.


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

MI FRAVORITO EL SPORTS PALACE MEXICO 68. SEDE OLIMPICA DE BALONCESTO.


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

for me it has to be munich, it was the king of style/design so far as the olympics are concerned. the stadium is more than a stadium, it seamlessly integrates into the surrounds and not only this but represented ever so stylishly by otl aicher, after all a stadium or any building isnt just about the physical but also about how we perceive it through images, stories etc. it becomes its own representation.







more olympic stadiums need this kind of formal uniformity/cohesion imo















(how many tickets have you seen where it shows you where you need to go?!)


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

CHOCODRILOO said:


> MI FRAVORITO EL SPORTS PALACE MEXICO 68. SEDE OLIMPICA DE BALONCESTO.


tienes algun foto del interior?? no puedo encontrarlo


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

> Cita:
> Empezado por CHOCODRILOO
> MI FRAVORITO EL SPORTS PALACE MEXICO 68. SEDE OLIMPICA DE BALONCESTO.
> 
> tienes algun foto del interior?? no puedo encontrarlo
















































Fotograma de Rafael Corkidi extraído de la película: “La Montaña Sagrada” de Alejandro Jodorowsky. Año: 1971










Fuentes:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Juegos-de-la-XIX-Olimpiada-Mexico-68/128715633848897

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=960692


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

stresss said:


> for me it has to be munich, it was the king of style/design so far as the olympics are concerned. the stadium is more than a stadium, it seamlessly integrates into the surrounds and not only this but represented ever so stylishly by otl aicher, after all a stadium or any building isnt just about the physical but also about how we perceive it through images, stories etc. it becomes its own representation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frei otto diseñador del estadio de munich era gran admirador de felix candela, y le gusto mucho la estructura del palacio de los deportes.
Por otro lado santiago calatrva fue alumno de felix candela. tdo esta separado por 6 grados je!


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

AREAN MEXICO, LUCHA Y BOX MEXICO 68


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

VELODROMO OLIMPICO MEXICO 68


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

PROYECTO ORIGINAL DE LA ALBERCA Y GIMNACIO OLIMPICO










INTERIOR DEL GIMNACIO OLIMPICO










PROYECTO ORIGINAL










INTERIOR ALBERCA OLIMPICA


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Some lovely old photos there CHOCODRILOO. I do like the old picture of the Azteca lined up next to the Olympic Stadium photo.


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

RobH said:


> Some lovely old photos there CHOCODRILOO. I do like the old picture of the Azteca lined up next to the Olympic Stadium photo.


tENGO MAS EN MI PAGINA http://www.facebook.com/pages/Juegos-de-la-XIX-Olimpiada-Mexico-68/128715633848897?ref=tn_tnmn

FOLLOW ME. .)


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

RobH said:


> Some lovely old photos there CHOCODRILOO. I do like the old picture of the Azteca lined up next to the Olympic Stadium photo.












ESTE ES UNA ESCULTURA DE ALEXANDER CALDER EN LA EXPLANADA EL ESTADIO AZTECA


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

RobH said:


> Some lovely old photos there CHOCODRILOO. I do like the old picture of the Azteca lined up next to the Olympic Stadium photo.







































PARA EL PALACIO SE TENIA PLANEADO LOS MISMO PERO NO LAS DIBUJARON



















BUENO DEJO DE OSTEAR SI NO VAN A DECIR QUE ES SPAM












el homenaje del museo Boijmans -Rotterdam-a nuestro diseño de Mex 68


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)

EL AZTECA RECIBIO EN 2011 A U2 Y A SU GARRA, JA,JA,


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

yep, cannot understand what you're on about.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Lord David said:


> Sydney had a temporary Beach Volleyball venue at Manly Beach and I also believe that Beijing had the same. London also has a temporary venue.
> 
> You can play Beach Volleyball at a cheaper temporary venue, only now is the Athens venue being turned into an outdoor concert venue. Even if Beach Volleyball is popular, you don't need a dedicated venue specifically for the sport. And major world championships can be held at a temporary venue, national team training can easily be held at a smaller legacy venue (even if it's just the courts).


Sydney 2000 beach volleyball was at Bondi,not Manly.
But I agree,what a stupid decision to build a permanant 10,000 seat beach volleyball stadium.They couldnt even fill it in 2004.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Whoops, just a technical mistake, sorry, I knew that it was at one of your beaches.


----------



## RaiderATO (Jan 6, 2010)

ayanamikun said:


> Athens use of existing facilities for Olympics makes it by far the most efficient to date.


With all venues repurposed or getting regular use, Atlanta wins that one, IMO.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ I agree there, but the only thing Atlanta did wrong (venue wise, not accounting other things) would be their choice for the Centennial Olympic Stadium. Yes, it was going to end up converted to the new home of the Atlanta Braves, Turner Field, yes they pointed this out in their bid file, but the Centennial Games deserved better.

I would have gone for a dedicated Olympic Park somewhere outside the city where venues such as the Velodrome and Tennis Center could have been permanent rather than just temporary alongside a Centennial Olympic Stadium that would have been downsized to a community use facility, rather than a major stadium.

In the unlikely event that Atlanta does bid again, this would ideally be their proposal or else it would be a why would we want to go there again bid.


----------



## RaiderATO (Jan 6, 2010)

Lord David said:


> In the unlikely event that Atlanta does bid again, this would ideally be their proposal or else it would be a why would we want to go there again bid.


Can't imagine Atlanta ever bidding again (and wouldn't ever get it again), but if they were it would coincide with a new NFL stadium, and would be more easily accepted by the international community.

With all the stink about London downsizing their temporary stadium, I don't think it would have gone over even as well as it has. There's no need for an olympic stadium in Atlanta going forward.

Turner Field sees more visitors annually than many (any?) other past olympic stadium. I DO wish there were more nods to its Olympic beginnings. Moving the torch from down the street and into the plaza area (where olympic seating was removed) would go a long way.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Got to love the MCG, though like Turner Field it's one of the few Olympic Stadiums that are more famous for other Sports. Still it's current form is truely special.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

RaiderATO said:


> Can't imagine Atlanta ever bidding again (and wouldn't ever get it again), but if they were it would coincide with a new NFL stadium, and would be more easily accepted by the international community.
> 
> With all the stink about London downsizing their temporary stadium, I don't think it would have gone over even as well as it has. There's no need for an olympic stadium in Atlanta going forward.
> 
> Turner Field sees more visitors annually than many (any?) other past olympic stadium. I DO wish there were more nods to its Olympic beginnings. Moving the torch from down the street and into the plaza area (where olympic seating was removed) would go a long way.


Turner Field? I think the MCG wins that contest. Not only due to the fact that it's basically 50,000 seats larger, the fact that it not only hosts the Australian Football Season, but also Cricket, Soccer, Rugby and other events.

If history were a tad different, would a Montreal Olympic Stadium approach (not necessarily with a roof), at a larger scale, have been feasible? You'd then end up with like a 60,000 or 70,000 Baseball stadium post Olympics.


----------



## joezierer (Jan 16, 2011)

Atlanta will never bid for the Olympics again considering how badly they were screwed over by the IOC.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

RaiderATO said:


> Turner Field sees more visitors annually than many (*any?*) other past olympic stadium.


Rome Olimpico ? (Which has 2 permanent tenants + some national team games + the 6 Nations rugby from this year, etc ; not to mention it also hosted the FIFA world cup final & several games + several European cups finals).

Berlin Olympiastadion ? (Which has one permanent tenant + the German cup final annually + some national team games + an annual Diamond League meeting, etc ; not to mention it also hosted the FIFA world cup final & several games).

etc


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Well, Turner Field is home to 80+ baseball games. I don't know to what extent other stadia can compete with that.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

^^ Yep, but it's "only" 50K, while for example the Olimpico in Rome (72K, formerly 80K+) hosts approx. 55/60+ matches per year (Serie A, Cup, Champions League/Europa League (Lazio & Roma) + some of the Squadra Azzurra games & even the 6 Nations games from this year etc)

Do the math .


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ Apparently the best reserved seating price for AFL at the MCG is 45 bucks with GST. 
http://www.mcg.org.au/Events/Tickets/~/media/Files/2012 AFL Season - Public ticket prices.pdf

We don't have a "disposable income" as you put it (unless of course your living solely on government benefits!), we have a higher minimum wage compared to you guys. I guess ticket prices are a little cheaper here to maximize revenue per game.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Tickets to AFL matches are dirt cheap and rarely sell out in massive stadiums.

This is how the attendance figures system that many AFL fans use to big the game is flawed.

$45 dollars then ok 10-15USD then. Also at corporate level a baseball seat in a box would be well over 1000USD. The MCG or Medallian club can't even sell a box for that price.


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

Weebie said:


> Tickets to AFL matches are dirt cheap and rarely sell out in massive stadiums.
> 
> This is how the attendance figures system that many AFL fans use to big the game is flawed.
> 
> $45 dollars then ok 10-15USD then. Also at corporate level a baseball seat in a box would be well over 1000USD. The MCG or Medallian club can't even sell a box for that price.


I'd rather have 60k people paying $20 a ticket than 30k paying $40, but whatever.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

certainly not London 2012 .. what a shame


----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## CHOCODRILOO (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## LucianPopa1000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Best Olympic stadium-definetely the outside goes to Beijing 2008,but speaking interior desing,complexity,uniqueness- Sydney.


----------



## Zatopek (Jul 20, 2012)

Top 3: Athens, Beijing, Munich


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

Olympic Stadium Munich, opening ceremony 1972:


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

My favorite is Sydney, but for the city itself and the location in the metropolis I like Barcelona '92 in Montjuic.
Athens - Very nice roof.

While Beijing was a huge waste of money, I think anybody, starting from the first to the last Olympic games would have built something like this if they would smoke something good and not look at the money, so I doubt it's about being able, so respect London '12 for that...and the stadium isn't bad at all from the inside, quite nice tbh, just simply not worth it to spend money for 10 days of action.

On the other side, last on my list of favorites, Moscow followed by Atlanta. uke:
Also, I find stadiums like Mexico City or Seoul totally unimpressive


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Atlanta's an awful stadium. 

As for Beijing, it should have been their proposal for the 2000 games. It was a nice design for those Olympics, touted to have been 100,000 capacity too.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

top 3 in my opinion:

1. Beijing 2008
2. Sydney 2000
3. London 2012


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

While pretty ordinary from the outside, the London 2012 stadium does look really good on the inside, especially when full.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rev Stickleback said:


> While pretty ordinary from the outside, the London 2012 stadium does look really good on the inside, especially when full.


But that's just the TV cameras hiding the truly _enormous_ distances from the stands to the action. The only way that it would be suitable for soccer/football is to put the pitch perpendicular to the stadium axis, and put in another 30,000 seats on either side, atop the curves of the track.


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lord David said:


> A sold out season at the MCG for AFL alone would be:
> 
> 53 matches x 95,000 seats (not accounting standing room which would bring it to 100,000) = 5,035,000 a record attendance for a stadium. Then you add say 500,000 odds worth of Cricket and other sporting events and functions.


I was reading back through the thread, and this post got me thinking: what is the record for attendance at one stadium for a year? The highest number that I could find was 5,074,158, at the old Mile High Stadium in Denver for 1993. Are there any higher figures?


----------



## jonnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

will101 said:


> But that's just the TV cameras hiding the truly _enormous_ distances from the stands to the action. The only way that it would be suitable for soccer/football is to put the pitch perpendicular to the stadium axis, and put in another 30,000 seats on either side, atop the curves of the track.


i ve been twice and its a stunning arena, with action happening right under your nose and not a bad seat to be had!:cheers:


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Athens and Beijing, both designed by stararchitects, are the best by far:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Beijing might be architecturally stunning, but it's all look and no substance.

Even the architect now regrets designing it.

Just look at the 2000 proposal, uniquely Chinese, functional and still beautiful without being over the top.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Also the two least used stadia post Olympics  who doesn't love them a big white elephant!


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Well you'd have to remove the roof, and the 2 curved 3rd tiers on each stand, but my guess would easily figure into well over 200,000.

It sat 110,000 for the Olympics. The wing end temporary stands supposedly held 15,000 each. 

With reconfiguration to make it a retractable stadium for oval and rectangular use, they removed the temporary stands. They gained a bit of seating in the process to give a capacity of 82,500 for Oval, as opposed to 80,000 and 84,000 for rectangular.


----------



## Blackburn023 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Lumbergo said:


> those two stands at the ends of the Sydney stadium - anyone care to guess what the capacity would have been if they were extended all the way around the stadium?


Something like this....?


----------



## Luigi742 (Apr 13, 2012)

ExSydney said:


> Something like this....?


Looks like a supersized stade de france.


----------



## horlick97 (Oct 7, 2010)

I like the Munich stadium most. The seats are closest to the track/field, hence optimizing the viewing experience of the audience. 

For the Sdyney stadium, there seem to be a relatively big distance between the track and the seats.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Without Calatrava's roof, Athens is a very mediocre stadium.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ I disagree, the lighting towers were certainly imposing (perhaps just a little).

Had Athens won the 1996 Centennial Olympics, no significant upgrades would have been undertaken. Perhaps just 2 modern video screens to compliment the athletics/football scoreboard, some skyboxes right around the stadium and maybe a covered area for the Royal Box.

Perhaps they would have added more lighting towers to ensure no shadows fell on the field and track (particularly at night).










A nice symmetrical stadium before and after, what more could you want?


----------



## ayanamikun (Feb 2, 2011)

OAKA was very ahead of its time when it was designed in 1979. The entire uper tier ovehangs over the lower tier covering 25% of the total seats even without the roof. The very advanced cantilever system meant the upper tier almost fits inside the outline of the lower tier and takes no ground area outise the entrances to the lower tier for additional supports, closing the distance of the upper tier to the pitch. I haven't seen such a pronounced feature in any other stadium. This system meant the entire uper was to be prefabrigated, possibly a world's first not to mention it featured a glass windshield/cladding possibly another world's first, and a dozen early vip suites.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

What I really like in OAKA, are the various and different views of the roof that a visitor has, depending on the angle. It looks very thin, light and invisible from the 2 long sides, but from other angles it looks incredibly dominant and imposing.


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Lord David said:


> ^^ I disagree, the lighting towers were certainly imposing (perhaps just a little).
> 
> Had Athens won the 1996 Centennial Olympics, no significant upgrades would have been undertaken. Perhaps just 2 modern video screens to compliment the athletics/football scoreboard, some skyboxes right around the stadium and maybe a covered area for the Royal Box.
> 
> ...


Could it be that you mean floodlight pylons when you write lighting towers?


----------



## jonnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

after just watching the opening ceremony of the london 2012 paraolympics..................i say london! stunning use of lighting and technology


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

Munich for me. Just a fantastic piece of architecture.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*1988 SEOUL*


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wow,athens olympic stadium is stunning!simple,minimalist but outstanding!


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

Knitemplar said:


> Ngeehhhh! Wrong! Munich Olympic Stadium is *THE MOST beautiful *Olympic stadium in history!!
> 
> .


Ngeehhhh! Wrong! Panathenaic Stadium is *THE MOST beautiful *Olympic stadium in history!


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

potiz81 said:


> Ngeehhhh! Wrong! Panathenaic Stadium is *THE MOST beautiful *Olympic stadium in history!


Well, the most beautiful *HALF*-Olympic stadium in the world. It is open at one end. It is also *the MOST UNCOMFORTABLE Olympic stadium in the world:* no seats -- very stiff marble bleachers & you have to hold your bladder until you get to the very far toilettes. 

Just FYI, because u, Potiz, have always been snarky 2 me...I have been there. :tongue:

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## potiz81 (Aug 9, 2005)

It s not all about comforts, shopping malls and comfortable seats...Terms like aesthetics, classic architecture, proportions, symmetry, culture and historical importance are obviously totally unknown to you. 

Pst, you must be at least insane if you even think one of these:

1) Replace the marble seats of one of the most important archaeological sites/landmarks in the world with modern seats, just for your ass to feel soft when seating there.

2) Change the original shape of the monument just because you have no idea of how an ancient classic greek stadium looks like (and, plus, you consider it as "half", because it is open in the one end :nuts::nuts::nuts and make it look different..right? (Don't ask for a roof in ancient Olympia, for glass between the columns of the Parthenon and lifts in Giza's Pyramids please!!)

3) Put some more toilets here and there into the archaeological site just because you don't want to walk 5 minutes to get access.


Back on topic, Zaha's design is really impressive and iconic and could be the top gun of Tokyo's bid.
Let's wait and see...


----------



## George_D (Aug 28, 2012)

Knitemplar said:


> Well, the most beautiful *HALF*-Olympic stadium in the world. It is open at one end. It is also *the MOST UNCOMFORTABLE Olympic stadium in the world:* no seats -- very stiff marble bleachers & you have to hold your bladder until you get to the very far toilettes.
> 
> Just FYI, because u, Potiz, have always been snarky 2 me...I have been there. :tongue:
> 
> ...


Well we speak for a venue of a life of more than 100 years. It is only used for ceremonies now, and as a start/finish site for events like marathon.
But tell me, do you know a lot of main former Olympics stadiums that still exist?? This was the stadium of first modern Olympics, in 1896.....


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

I propose to update, revise or remake this thread. The survey ends in 2008:

-Including London 2012, Rio 2016 and Tokyo 2020 + Paris 2024 + LA 2028.

-Olympic stadiums never built
Expand to:
best candidacy
best Olympic complex

Always relativizing:

Estadio Olimpico de México Vs Peking Bird's Nest: contextualize, relativize appreciate the architecture of one and the other.

Worst Ceremony, Olympiad etc .


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting! Well, here are some shots of the Stadiums mentioned:


*London 2012 - Olympic Stadium*






















*Rio 2016 - Estadio Olímpico Nilton Santos*
(Ceremonies at Maracana)





















And renders for the upcoming Olympics...


*Tokyo 2020 - New National Stadium*




















*Paris 2024 - Stade de France*




















*Los Angeles 2028 - Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum*
(Ceremonies at LA Stadium)

Downtown Sports Park Rendering - LA Coliseum by Los Angeles 2028 Bid Committee, on Flickr
(aerial unavailable)


----------

